# Tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

Propongo di bannare tutti quelli che prima sparano la battuta in malafede,poi ricevono una risposta e rispondono "stavo scherzando!" oppure rigirano la frittata come cazzo gli conviene.Siccome non si può  fare nel reale facciamolo nel virtuale....È  molto più  offensivo questo che essere chiamati coglioni...


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Propongo di bannare tutti quelli che prima sparano la battuta in malafede,poi ricevono una risposta e rispondono "stavo scherzando!" oppure rigirano la frittata come cazzo gli conviene.Siccome non si può  fare nel reale facciamolo nel virtuale....È  molto più  offensivo questo che essere chiamati coglioni...



Ciao

caspita se non lo è. Ma come fai a dimostrarlo?
È una lotta contro le motivazioni ... 
Puoi sempre girare la frittata ... 
Purtroppo ...


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caspita se non lo è. Ma come fai a dimostrarlo?
> È una lotta contro le motivazioni ...
> ...


Non lo puoi dimostrare in effetti...ma un po' di attenzione a come a non offendere la sensibilita altrui con cattiveria gratuita non farebbe male....E se al "coglione" puoi rispondere "vaffanculo",per rispondere alla battuta in malafede devi spendere energia e parole facendo a volte anche la figura del permaloso....


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non lo puoi dimostrare in effetti...ma un po' di attenzione a come a non offendere la sensibilita altrui con cattiveria gratuita non farebbe male....E se al "coglione" puoi rispondere "vaffanculo",per rispondere alla battuta in malafede devi spendere energia e parole facendo a volte anche la figura del permaloso....



Ciao

sono stata nominata in tanti modi, per farlo notare. Per mesi e mesi ... 
C'è un fattore più forte in alcuni che vince sull'onestà: la simpatia e motivi personali. 
Forse, anche un po' di malafede ... è una catena. 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caspita se non lo è. Ma come fai a dimostrarlo?
> È una lotta contro le motivazioni ...
> ...


cara Sienne
ho conosciuto persone
non solo bravissime a
rigirare la famosa frittata
ma in grado di cambiare
anche la padella davanti
ai tuoi occhi


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara Sienne
> ho conosciuto persone
> non solo bravissime a
> rigirare la famosa frittata
> ...



Ciao

 ... 

zadig mi ha detto, che è difficile batterli, perché ti battono in esperienza. 
Ma nello stesso tempo credo, che bisogna farcela con la propria arma forte. 

L'immagine che hai dato, è fantastica. 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


credo che Zadig abbia
pienamente ragione
e l'immagine
che ho dato, non è fantastica
ma vera purtroppo....
hanno sempre ragione loro...


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che Zadig abbia
> pienamente ragione
> e l'immagine
> che ho dato, non è fantastica
> ...


No.Non è  vero.I tipi così  qui dentro vanno messi in riga subito...Come me ne accorgo io,ce ne accorgiamo tutti.Per cui rossi a josa e poche parole...


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Non è  vero.I tipi così  qui dentro vanno messi in riga subito...Come me ne accorgo io,ce ne accorgiamo tutti.Per cui rossi a josa e poche parole...


io parlavo di persone reali
qui basterebbe ignorare
ma non se siamo capaci
certe cose fan saltare
la mosca al naso


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> io parlavo di persone reali
> qui basterebbe ignorare
> ma non se siamo capaci
> certe cose fan saltare
> la mosca al naso


Si puo ignorare una ,due ,tre volte ma poi ad un certo punto un vaffa viene spontaneo....


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si puo ignorare una ,due ,tre volte ma poi ad un certo punto un vaffa viene spontaneo....



Ciao

ti esce propri di botto. Il fatto è, che chi non vuol vedere, nota però il tuo vaffa ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti esce propri di botto. Il fatto è, che chi non vuol vedere, nota però il tuo vaffa ...
> 
> ...


Direi che nota solo il vaffa e chiede "ma come mai?ma non è  possibile...." e li ti viene un secondo vaffa....e tanti vaffa insieme ti fanno cascare le braccia...


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti esce propri di botto. Il fatto è, che chi non vuol vedere, nota però il tuo vaffa ...
> 
> ...





Eratò ha detto:


> Si puo ignorare una ,due ,tre volte ma poi ad un certo punto un vaffa viene spontaneo....


un sano vaffa
non solo è liberatorio
è proprio terapeutico


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

però hai ragione. Ignorare non serve, e non lo trovo neanche così giusto, a dire il vero.
E come assistere senza reagire ... non so, come consentire, in un certo senso. 
Certo, meno corda si dà, meglio è ... si suppone che la smettano per sfinimento ... 

Non è così. Però. Al dissenso, bisogna dare voce ... anche con i rossi.



sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2015)

*cara*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però hai ragione. Ignorare non serve, e non lo trovo neanche così giusto, a dire il vero.
> E come assistere senza reagire ... non so, come consentire, in un certo senso.
> ...


Cara sienne io i nomi di quelli che hanno difeso quel signore li ho ben presenti,anche se adesso fanno i vaghi....Il tempo mi ha dato ragione,COME SEMPRE.


----------



## lolapal (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però hai ragione. Ignorare non serve, e non lo trovo neanche così giusto, a dire il vero.
> E come assistere senza reagire ... non so, come consentire, in un certo senso.
> ...


Ignorare no, sono d'accordo. Ma neanche alimentare... e il sistema di automoderazione ultimamente ha funzionato, quindi si può continuare a usare...


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara sienne io i nomi di quelli che hanno difeso quel signore li ho ben presenti,anche se adesso fanno i vaghi....Il tempo mi ha dato ragione,COME SEMPRE.



Ciao


pure io ... :unhappy: ... 
almeno, da quando ho iniziato a notare ... 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara sienne io i nomi di quelli che hanno difeso quel signore li ho ben presenti,anche se adesso fanno i vaghi....Il tempo mi ha dato ragione,COME SEMPRE.


Oscuro scusami
ma sai che con tutte
queste polemiche 
non so a chi ti riferisci?
vaghi? vaga?
vagabondo? bho?
vado a farmi il caffè
qualcuno ne gradisce?


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però hai ragione. Ignorare non serve, e non lo trovo neanche così giusto, a dire il vero.
> E come assistere senza reagire ... non so, come consentire, in un certo senso.
> ...


Infatti.Non si può  dare corda e poi inalberarsi solo quando si va oltre e ci si sente toccati...


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Oscuro scusami
> ma sai che con tutte
> queste polemiche
> non so a chi ti riferisci?
> ...


Una birra ce l'hai flavietta?


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti.Non si può  dare corda e poi inalberarsi solo quando si va oltre e ci si sente toccati...



Ciao

infatti   :up:

Sta proprio a noi. 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Una birra ce l'hai flavietta?


una corona con
una fettina di limone? ti va?
ho pure la torta sbrisolona


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Oscuro scusami
> ma sai che con tutte
> queste polemiche
> non so a chi ti riferisci?
> ...



Ciao

ora gradisco. 
Ieri, era troppo tardi. Se no, non dormo proprio ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (19 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> una corona con
> una fettina di limone? ti va?
> ho pure la torta sbrisolona


ma sei veneta?


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


no sienne: mica dico che non puoi farcela contro certe persone: dico che a te (ovvero: per come mi sembra tu sia) abbassarti di livello per rapportarti a certe merde umane, credo ti costi.
Per me, che sono ben diverso da te, invece è una cosa normale e, anzi, pure divertente.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Propongo di bannare tutti quelli che prima sparano la battuta in malafede,poi ricevono una risposta e rispondono "stavo scherzando!" oppure rigirano la frittata come cazzo gli conviene.Siccome non si può  fare nel reale facciamolo nel virtuale....È  molto più  offensivo questo che essere chiamati coglioni...


ma così togli il divertimento ad altri, ad esempio ad oscuro ed a me!


----------



## Palladiano (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma così togli il divertimento ad altri, ad esempio ad oscuro ed a me!


:up:


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no sienne: mica dico che non puoi farcela contro certe persone: dico che a te (ovvero: per come mi sembra tu sia) abbassarti di livello per rapportarti a certe merde umane, credo ti costi.
> Per me, che sono ben diverso da te, invece è una cosa normale e, anzi, pure divertente.



Ciao

in effetti mi costa. Hai toccato. Perché non mi sembra possibile e neanche vero, visto che è talmente ovvio e palese. E che vengano pure spalleggiati. E sia ben chiaro, non sto parlando affatto di opinioni. Ma proprio di un modo di essere alla base, che puzza fino al cielo ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma così togli il divertimento ad altri, ad esempio ad oscuro ed a me!


bel divertimento.
allora lamentarsi o criticare chi ti diverte è un controsenso.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti mi costa. Hai toccato. Perché non mi sembra possibile e neanche vero, visto che è talmente ovvio e palese. E che vengano pure spalleggiati. E sia ben chiaro, non sto parlando affatto di opinioni. Ma proprio di un modo di essere alla base, che puzza fino al cielo ...
> 
> ...


il fatto è che un forum, perchè sia vivace e duri nel tempo, ha bisogno di varie tipologie di utenti. Anche di quelli di quel tipo.
Per tutti c'è il tempo, che è un galantuomo.
Quando un gruppo di persone si mette a scrivere in rete, immediatamente iniziano a formarsi certe dinamiche: simpatie, antipatie, gruppi etc. E nessuna di questa è detto che resista al tempo.
E questo avviene perchè il più delle volte una persona difficilmente riesce a porsi per come davvero è.
Io, ad esempio, mica è detto che sono davvero così. E nemmeno BJ, oppure Oscuro. Sono solo maschere.
Si può intuire qualcosa dell'utente con cui stiamo scrivendo per le cose che non dice e per come le dice, e non per quello che dice di essere.
E poi, oltre al tempo, ci sono i fatti che sono argomenti testardi e che rimangono qui scritti, anche se si prestano a varie interpretazioni.

Questo per dirti che l'ovvio ed il palese possono anche essere relativi, quindi meglio fidarsi delle proprie sensazioni.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel divertimento.
> allora lamentarsi o criticare chi ti diverte è un controsenso.


mai lamentato di nulla, almeno in rete.
Criticare invece sì, quello è divertente.
Sai che palle se tutti andassimo d'amore e d'accordo?
In men che non si dica il forum morirebbe. Di noia.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mai lamentato di nulla, almeno in rete.
> Criticare invece sì, quello è divertente.
> Sai che palle se tutti andassimo d'amore e d'accordo?
> In men che non si dica il forum morirebbe. Di noia.


concordo sul fatto che siano tutti interessanti , ognuno a suo modo e fosse per me non bannerei nessuno.
ma neppure pigiare un pallido rosso; esiste il confronto in chiaro.poi a me magari tirarla alle lunghe non è mai piaciuto, reiterare concetti all'esasperazione mi annoia.
e se lancio un sasso l'ho fatto alla luce del sole, la manina lunga e affusolata sarebbe un peccato nasconderla(tranne che a breve mi verranno le macchie da anziana)


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma così togli il divertimento ad altri, ad esempio ad oscuro ed a me!


Non penso che Oscuro lo trovi tanto divertente sinceramente e il suo ultimo 3d lo dimostra....E neanche io trovo divertente post e post di botta e risposta in cui uno si diverte a sottindere e a creare malintesi per puro divertimento mentre l'altro cerca di rappostarsi in maniesta onesta e sincera perdendo tempo ed energie.Se proprio dobbiamo "mandarci a fanculo" facciamolo a carte scoperte senza giochetti,giri di parole....Chiariamoci a viso scoperto.Almeno qui dovrebbe essere più  facile.Meno rancori e più  chiarezza.Poi mi rendo conto che per alcuni risulta indifferente e di poco conto ma per altri risulta difficile rapportarsi in questo modo in un posto che considerano un rifugio....


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo sul fatto che siano tutti interessanti , ognuno a suo modo e fosse per me non bannerei nessuno.
> ma neppure pigiare un pallido rosso; esiste il confronto in chiaro.poi a me magari tirarla alle lunghe non è mai piaciuto, reiterare concetti all'esasperazione mi annoia.
> e se lancio un sasso l'ho fatto alla luce del sole, la manina lunga e affusolata sarebbe un peccato nasconderla(tranne che a breve mi verranno le macchie da anziana)


ma mica tutti sono in grado di essere leali e dire le cose apertamente: c'è a chi piacciono i sottobanco, i pettegolezzi, i temibili gombloddi...
Fosse per me vieterei gli MP, che sono sempre fonte di problemi.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non penso che Oscuro lo trovi tanto divertente sinceramente e il suo ultimo 3d lo dimostra....E neanche io trovo divertente post e post di botta e risposta in cui uno si diverte a sottindere e a creare malintesi per puro divertimento mentre l'altro cerca di rappostarsi in maniesta onesta e sincera perdendo tempo ed energie.Se proprio dobbiamo "mandarci a fanculo" facciamolo a carte scoperte senza giochetti,giri di parole....Chiariamoci a viso scoperto.Almeno qui dovrebbe essere più  facile.Meno rancori e più  chiarezza.Poi mi rendo conto che per alcuni risulta indifferente e di poco conto ma per altri risulta difficile rapportarsi in questo modo in un posto che considerano un rifugio....


oscuro si sta togliendo sassolini dalle scarpe apertamente, in chiaro, alla luce del sole virtuale.
Pensi che lui si senta toccato da quel post del coglione?
Io dico di no, ma ciò non toglie che sia suo diritto insultarlo. Diritto e piacere.

Su fatto del rifugio... beh sì, quello è un problema.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma mica tutti sono in grado di essere leali e dire le cose apertamente: c'è a chi piacciono i sottobanco, i pettegolezzi, i temibili gombloddi...
> Fosse per me vieterei gli MP, che sono sempre fonte di problemi.


vietarli no, mi limito a non usarli


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

gli unici messaggi che ho in archivio sono 3  che quibbel mi mandò da parte di marì quando stava male.
non ho il coraggio di cancellarli


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il fatto è che un forum, perchè sia vivace e duri nel tempo, ha bisogno di varie tipologie di utenti. Anche di quelli di quel tipo.
> Per tutti c'è il tempo, che è un galantuomo.
> Quando un gruppo di persone si mette a scrivere in rete, immediatamente iniziano a formarsi certe dinamiche: simpatie, antipatie, gruppi etc. E nessuna di questa è detto che resista al tempo.
> E questo avviene perchè il più delle volte una persona difficilmente riesce a porsi per come davvero è.
> ...



Ciao

premetto, che sono contro l'esclusione di qualcuno. Ma chiaramente contro verso certi comportamenti. 
Questo è un forum particolare. Qui, chi attraversa un certo periodo della sua vita, ha ben poche forza a costruirsi una maschera. Ti assicuro, che sono così. Non so proprio essere differentemente. Quest'abilità mi manca proprio. Le dinamiche e le simpatie e antipatie fanno parte dell'essere umano. Non è una cosa limitata ai fora. E mi sembra del tutto normale. Infatti, anche fuori, ci lasciamo non solo influenzare da cosa viene detto, ma soprattutto come, quando, perché e per come ... anche i silenzi. Hanno un'espressività enorme. 

Credo sia chiaro, che non sto parlando di scontri forti. Non sto parlando di rompersi pure le corna in una discussione. Le opinioni, le idee contrastanti alle mie, mi piacciono tanto, proprio perché aprono spiragli che (forse) non ho preso in considerazione. Ma ci vuole una base di onestà in questo. E non giochetti che hanno altri fini. Come lo screditare ... ad esempio. Sono giochi da scemi. Sono disarmanti. E sgretolano. Tagliano le basi per qualsiasi confronto o dialogo. Non ti resta altro, che mandare a quel paese ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oscuro si sta togliendo sassolini dalle scarpe apertamente, in chiaro, alla luce del sole virtuale.
> Pensi che lui si senta toccato da quel post del coglione?
> Io dico di no, ma ciò non toglie che sia suo diritto insultarlo. Diritto e piacere.
> 
> Su fatto del rifugio... beh sì, quello è un problema.


Ok non hai capito.Te la spiego con un esempio : se tu zadig mi consideri una viscida lecchina più  che farmi la battutina acida (tirare la pietra) e poi in seguito ad una mia risposta,mi dici che stavi scherzando (nascondere la mano) ,facendomi apparrire permalosa o paranoica pur di diffendere una tua fantomatica reputazione forumistica,è  meglio che mi dici "si intendevo proprio quello,che sei viscida e lecchina"....Si tirano fuori le palle e si discute.Sarà  pure un forum ma siamo tutti adulti.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> premetto, che sono contro l'esclusione di qualcuno. Ma chiaramente contro verso certi comportamenti.
> Questo è un forum particolare. Qui, chi attraversa un certo periodo della sua vita, ha ben poche forza a costruirsi una maschera. Ti assicuro, che sono così. Non so proprio essere differentemente. Quest'abilità mi manca proprio. Le dinamiche e le simpatie e antipatie fanno parte dell'essere umano. Non è una cosa limitata ai fora. E mi sembra del tutto normale. Infatti, anche fuori, ci lasciamo non solo influenzare da cosa viene detto, ma soprattutto come, quando, perché e per come ... anche i silenzi. Hanno un'espressività enorme.
> ...


non ho mai capito chi tende a screditare e per quale motivo.
quando in un tred mi si critica pesantemente non posso pensare che mi si voglia screditare sul serio....a che pro?


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> :up:


Ma lo trovi davvero divertente un confronto del genere?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Chi ha letto i nostri battibecchi sa bene che il nick a cui si riferiva zadig ero e sono io. 

Questo tuo post conferma quello che ha scritto Eratò. 

In pratica mi stai provocando. E non scrivere che non pensavi a me, aggraveresti ancor di più la situazione. Perchè è palese che ti stai rivolgendo a me. Sarebbe stato carino non farlo

In pratica ti stai comportando per come Eratò denuncia, andandomi contro con malafede e pungolandomi. 

E io cosa dovrei fare quando leggo alcune cose e mi ritrovo in mezzo a discorsi dove vengo offeso, starmi muto? Si sarebbe una decisione saggia, ma sono un testa calda e a fronte di carognate come questa non riesco a starmene muto.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Propongo di bannare tutti quelli che prima sparano la battuta in malafede,poi ricevono una risposta e rispondono "stavo scherzando!" oppure rigirano la frittata come cazzo gli conviene.Siccome non si può  fare nel reale facciamolo nel virtuale....È  molto più  offensivo questo che essere chiamati coglioni...



Vorrei rispolverare le memorie 
ricordando che anche l'ultimo bannato
In tempi remoti (ma non troppo ) fece una battuta 
tra le più schifose ... Poi chiese scusa indirizzando la frittata 
ad altri lidi...
e seppur gli venne fatto notare che stava palesemente 
sparando cazzate continuo allo sfinimento....

fermo restando che sono a sfavore dei ban e sospensioni 
ritenendo la libertà di espressione un punto importante per la nostra libertà .


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma mica tutti sono in grado di essere leali e dire le cose apertamente: c'è a chi piacciono i sottobanco, i pettegolezzi, i temibili gombloddi...
> Fosse per me vieterei gli MP, che sono sempre fonte di problemi.



Ciao

Ho riflettuto a lungo, se chiudere la possibilità di scambiarsi con gli MP. 
Già lo uso pochissimo. Mi limito. Ma poi ho deciso differentemente. 
Proprio perché ci sono questioni molto delicate, come salute, separazione ecc.,
e qui c'è gente qualificata e con tanta esperienze e sapere. 
Questa possibilità, non me la faccio prendere. Ho ricevuto consigli d'oro. 
E ne ho pure date. Credo. Almeno lo spero. Ciò, esula dal forum. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha letto i nostri battibecchi sa bene che il nick a cui si riferiva zadig ero e sono io.
> 
> Questo tuo post conferma quello che ha scritto Eratò.
> 
> ...


Il discorso che sto facendo è  in generale innanzitutto...più  volte ho notato un atteggiamento del genere.Ma se vogliamo scendere nello specifico scendiamo,nessun problema sennò  farei la stessa cosa che sto a contestare.Tu,Il Conte con l'ultima battuta sul Vesuvio....Mi direte : vallo a dimostrare adesso.Ma ironie e battute quando la antipatia è  ovvia che vengono ritrattate con la risposta "stavo scherzando"....Partono dei flame inutili che durano un eternità....Sienne non sta nascondendo la mano,la sua opinione è  stata espressa chiaramente piu volte nei tuoi confronti e se non venisse stuzzicata anche lei da te penso che lascerebbe perdere ampiamente qualsiasi battaglia....Non mi chiedere i post specifici,ma l'immagine che date è  questa,tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



zadig ha detto:


> oscuro si sta togliendo sassolini dalle scarpe apertamente, in chiaro, alla luce del sole virtuale.
> Pensi che lui si senta toccato da quel post del coglione?
> Io dico di no, ma ciò non toglie che sia suo diritto insultarlo. Diritto e piacere.
> 
> Su fatto del rifugio... beh sì, quello è un problema.


Zadig la questione è semplice.Il conte è un povero disgraziato,il classico imbecillotto di paese, si crede furbo senza essere intelligente,onestamente non ti puoi incazzare per quello che scrive o pensa il conte,infondo è un povero emarginato,ti assicuro che la mie idea sulla sua persona è la stessa che hanno di lui i suoi paesani o quelli che lo conoscono.Fra le altre cose è anche codardo,perchè bisogna avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni.Scrivi una cosa e poi scrivi che scherzi,a 46 anni sei patetico oltre che ridicolo,ma d'altronde basta guardarlo in faccia.La verità è che non mi disturba lui,mi disturbano quei forumisti che gli hanno sempre salvato il sedere,quelle grandissime teste di minchia che HANNO SEMPRE FATTO FINTA DI NON VEDERE,O CERCATO DI RIDIMENSIONARE le sue azioni scellerate.E vi assicuro che sono del conte le azioni più indegne in questo forum.Molti non sanno che aveva il vizio di andare in mausoleo a dare reputazioni virtuali per bersagliare di rossi i suoi nemici qui,lui e quelle due o tre GRANDISSIME teste DI CAZZO A SUO SEGUITO.Sinceramente cpaisco il regolamento,ma non vedere stermy e jb scrivere e notare che lui continua a stare qui dentro mi fa molto pensare...


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok non hai capito.Te la spiego con un esempio : se tu zadig mi consideri una viscida lecchina più  che farmi la battutina acida (tirare la pietra) e poi in seguito ad una mia risposta,mi dici che stavi scherzando (nascondere la mano) ,facendomi apparrire permalosa o paranoica pur di diffendere una tua fantomatica reputazione forumistica,è  meglio che mi dici "si intendevo proprio quello,che sei viscida e lecchina"....Si tirano fuori le palle e si discute.Sarà  pure un forum ma siamo tutti adulti.


sono più che d'accordo.

Le battute e gli scherzi si fanno con quelli che sentiamo affini e che sono in grado di apprezzarle.
Ad esempio se scrivo una porcata a Nicka so bene che non fraintenderà e che se la riderà, mentre altri utenti no.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il discorso che sto facendo è  in generale innanzitutto...più  volte ho notato un atteggiamento del genere.Ma se vogliamo scendere nello specifico scendiamo,nessun problema sennò  farei la stessa cosa che sto a contestare.Tu,Il Conte con l'ultima battuta sul Vesuvio....Mi direte : vallo a dimostrare adesso.Ma ironie e battute quando la antipatia è  ovvia che vengono ritrattate con la risposta "stavo scherzando"....Partono dei flame inutili che durano un eternità....Sienne non sta nascondendo la mano,la sua opinione è  stata espressa chiaramente piu volte nei tuoi confronti e se non venisse stuzzicata anche lei da te penso che lascerebbe perdere ampiamente qualsiasi battaglia....Non mi chiedere i post specifici,ma l'immagine che date è  questa,tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano.



Ribadisco e aggiungo che pure jb
ha l'abitudine di fare battute del cazzo e poi scusarsi...


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha letto i nostri battibecchi sa bene che il nick a cui si riferiva zadig ero e sono io.
> 
> Questo tuo post conferma quello che ha scritto Eratò.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ho voglia su una certa base. Proprio mi rifiuto. Sia ben chiaro ciò. 
Sono sempre stata aperta a qualsiasi dialogo e lo sono per natura. 
Ma vedi, tu noti quello che ti viene fatto, senza renderti conto (forse), di come fai tu. 

Te lo ho detto tante di quelle volte, con le buone e con le cattive, che attaccarmi come se fossi la scema del villaggio che non capisce mai nulla, provochi solo una reazione ostile. È come volermi tappare la bocca. Lo so che ti sono di un'antipatia enorme. Ma se non riesci a scindere, non posso farci nulla. Quando stavo per separarmi e nello stesso momento ho ricevuto la diagnosi, tu hai continuato ad attaccarmi di continuo. Non ti fermi davanti a nulla. E facile così, quando uno sta a terra. Neanche un minimo di rispetto verso situazioni al di fuori della norma. E anche se sparo cavolate o scemenze, uno ne prende atto, e le affronta senza attaccare. A me non serve ricevere conferme di nascosto e sapere che in più te lo hanno pure detto, a quanto pare. E tu lo sai benissimo, che ho dato molto spazio. Veramente tanto spazio. Proprio per trovare un incontro, che per un momento ho creduto, io scema di guerra, ci fosse. Errore di valutazione mia. E solo mia. Capita. Anche ai migliori  ... 

Mea, e solo mea culpa. Credi che non lo sappia? 
Ora basta però. Perché mi riferivo anche ad altre situazioni osservate qui. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il discorso che sto facendo è  in generale innanzitutto...più  volte ho notato un atteggiamento del genere.Ma se vogliamo scendere nello specifico scendiamo,nessun problema sennò  farei la stessa cosa che sto a contestare.Tu,Il Conte con l'ultima battuta sul Vesuvio....Mi direte : vallo a dimostrare adesso.Ma ironie e battute quando la antipatia è  ovvia che vengono ritrattate con la risposta "stavo scherzando"....Partono dei flame inutili che durano un eternità....Sienne non sta nascondendo la mano,la sua opinione è  stata espressa chiaramente piu volte nei tuoi confronti e se non venisse stuzzicata anche lei da te penso che lascerebbe perdere ampiamente qualsiasi battaglia....Non mi chiedere i post specifici,ma l'immagine che date è  questa,tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano.


Il discorso che hai scritto non fa una piega. Quindi, ok, in questo caso potevo non scrivere quel post e tutto sarebbe passato tranquillamente. Ma se il mio post è esatto e si avrebbe coscienza che quello che ho scritto è vero, mi si poteva rispondere ad esempio, si ultimo, è vero quello che ho scritto ti porta dentro involontariamente perchè scrivendolo ho soltanto preso come spunto la frase di zadig, non per pungolarti.

Io, Eratò in una risposta del genere se vado a rispondere, ok ti credo, allora ci si è chiariti.
Se invece rispondo, non ti credo etc etc, ci metto malafede, o comunque la non accettazione di una risposta sincera. Ed è da qua che partono diversi flame. Poi posso anche sbagliarmi.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> premetto, che sono contro l'esclusione di qualcuno. Ma chiaramente contro verso certi comportamenti.
> Questo è un forum particolare. Qui, chi attraversa un certo periodo della sua vita, ha ben poche forza a costruirsi una maschera. Ti assicuro, che sono così. Non so proprio essere differentemente. Quest'abilità mi manca proprio. Le dinamiche e le simpatie e antipatie fanno parte dell'essere umano. Non è una cosa limitata ai fora. E mi sembra del tutto normale. Infatti, anche fuori, ci lasciamo non solo influenzare da cosa viene detto, ma soprattutto come, quando, perché e per come ... anche i silenzi. Hanno un'espressività enorme.
> ...


questo lo avevo capito, e proprio perchè l'avevo capito ti ho consigliato di non confrontarti con idioti perchè "sprechi" post.
Tu sei qui per un motivo, io per un altro (cazzeggiare). Ma sono comunque motivi palesi, alla luce del sole.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ribadisco e aggiungo che pure jb
> ha l'abitudine di fare battute del cazzo e poi scusarsi...


Almeno lui si scusa non dice che "stava scherzando"...


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il discorso che sto facendo è  in generale innanzitutto...più  volte ho notato un atteggiamento del genere.Ma se vogliamo scendere nello specifico scendiamo,nessun problema sennò  farei la stessa cosa che sto a contestare.Tu,Il Conte con l'ultima battuta sul Vesuvio....Mi direte : vallo a dimostrare adesso.Ma ironie e battute quando la antipatia è  ovvia che vengono ritrattate con la risposta "stavo scherzando"....Partono dei flame inutili che durano un eternità....Sienne non sta nascondendo la mano,la sua opinione è  stata espressa chiaramente piu volte nei tuoi confronti e se non venisse stuzzicata anche lei da te penso che lascerebbe perdere ampiamente qualsiasi battaglia....Non mi chiedere i post specifici,ma l'immagine che date è  questa,tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano.


:quoto:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il discorso che sto facendo è  in generale innanzitutto...più  volte ho notato un atteggiamento del genere.Ma se vogliamo scendere nello specifico scendiamo,nessun problema sennò  farei la stessa cosa che sto a contestare.Tu,Il Conte con l'ultima battuta sul Vesuvio....Mi direte : vallo a dimostrare adesso.Ma ironie e battute quando la antipatia è  ovvia che vengono ritrattate con la risposta "stavo scherzando"....Partono dei flame inutili che durano un eternità....Sienne non sta nascondendo la mano,la sua opinione è  stata espressa chiaramente piu volte nei tuoi confronti e se non venisse stuzzicata anche lei da te penso che lascerebbe perdere ampiamente qualsiasi battaglia....Non mi chiedere i post specifici,ma l'immagine che date è  questa,tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano.


quoto


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha letto i nostri battibecchi sa bene che il nick a cui si riferiva zadig ero e sono io.
> 
> Questo tuo post conferma quello che ha scritto Eratò.
> 
> ...


grazie al cazzo che mi riferivo a te: lo capisce pure un idiota più idiota di te (ammesso possa esistere).
Invece la provocazione la vedi solo tu, coda di paglia cagasotto.
E da parte di sienne non vedo nemmeno un lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano: pure quello lo vedi solo tu, coglione in perenne malafede.

Dovresti davvero stare muto, che ogni volta che scrivi ti dai badilate di merda in faccia, da solo.
Ma se a te piace...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Almeno lui si scusa non dice che "stava scherzando"...


no no disse che stava scherzando o che era una battuta...

Questo lo ha fatto con me è con altri in passato ora lo ha fatto con stella 

ops ...si facile sbagliare poi dire scusate...
ma comunque lasciamo stare poiché al solito è solo quando si viene 
toccati che di notano cose che prima non si notavano ...


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> questo lo avevo capito, e proprio perchè l'avevo capito ti ho consigliato di non confrontarti con idioti perchè "sprechi" post.
> Tu sei qui per un motivo, io per un altro (cazzeggiare). Ma sono comunque motivi palesi, alla luce del sole.


No.Vedi che la differenza nelle motivazioni per cui ciascuno si trova qui,in questo forum,è  di un importanza cruciale : un conto è  cazzeggiare e trovare l'energia ad affrontare certi "giochetti" e un altro conto è  trovarsi qui perchè  si sta attraversando dei momenti delicati della propria vita e si viene qui a cercare pace....E invece ritrovarsi nel bel mezzo di discussioni senza capo né  coda....


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Ribadisco e aggiungo che pure jb
> ha l'abitudine di fare battute del cazzo e poi scusarsi...


Anche io,anche minerva,anche lui,e anche tu.Quindi?scrivere che si si sveglia il vesuvio è un'altra cosa,ma ho paura della tua risposta....


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zadig la questione è semplice.Il conte è un povero disgraziato,il classico imbecillotto di paese, si crede furbo senza essere intelligente,onestamente non ti puoi incazzare per quello che scrive o pensa il conte,infondo è un povero emarginato,ti assicuro che la mie idea sulla sua persona è la stessa che hanno di lui i suoi paesani o quelli che lo conoscono.Fra le altre cose è anche codardo,perchè bisogna avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni.Scrivi una cosa e poi scrivi che scherzi,a 46 anni sei patetico oltre che ridicolo,ma d'altronde basta guardarlo in faccia.La verità è che non mi disturba lui,mi disturbano quei forumisti che gli hanno sempre salvato il sedere,quelle grandissime teste di minchia che HANNO SEMPRE FATTO FINTA DI NON VEDERE,O CERCATO DI RIDIMENSIONARE le sue azioni scellerate.E vi assicuro che sono del conte le azioni più indegne in questo forum.Molti non sanno che aveva il vizio di andare in mausoleo a dare reputazioni virtuali per bersagliare di rossi i suoi nemici qui,lui e quelle due o tre GRANDISSIME teste DI CAZZO A SUO SEGUITO.Sinceramente cpaisco il regolamento,ma non vedere stermy e jb scrivere e notare che lui continua a stare qui dentro mi fa molto pensare...


una cosa che mi fa piacere è non sapere come stavano le cose in passato, almeno mi faccio un'idea mia più facilmente.
Non so a chi ti riferisci anche se non faccio fatica a crederti: vuoi per buonismo, vuoi per pietà, vuoi per pena... ma so bene che succede di tentare di stemperare utenti laidi. Solo che, prima o poi, la puzza emerge di nuovo...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho voglia su una certa base. Proprio mi rifiuto. Sia ben chiaro ciò.
> Sono sempre stata aperta a qualsiasi dialogo e lo sono per natura.
> ...



Proprio su di te son sicuro che nei discorsi passati non volevo attaccarti, ultimamente, da quando sono entrato, mi sono sentito attaccare spesso da te. Ma è una mia impressione magari sbagliata.
Ma direi che a questo punto ci palesassimo sul serio, non tanto sul passato, ma sul presente.  A parere mio adesso non c'è modo e maniera per discutere. Quindi se vogliamo da adesso, evitiamoci. Io da parte mia eviterò anche di dire la mia come appunto è successo col primo post che ho scritto qua.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Non*



zadig ha detto:


> una cosa che mi fa piacere è non sapere come stavano le cose in passato, almeno mi faccio un'idea mia più facilmente.
> Non so a chi ti riferisci anche se non faccio fatica a crederti: vuoi per buonismo, vuoi per pietà, vuoi per pena... ma so bene che succede di tentare di stemperare utenti laidi. Solo che, prima o poi, la puzza emerge di nuovo...


Perfetto.Ripeto prendersela con il conte e sparare sulla croce rossa,noto che i suoi"amici"continuano a far finta di non vedere,e spostano il tiro su altri forumisti...senza rendersi conto che questo gioco ha STANCATO.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Vedi che la differenza nelle motivazioni per cui ciascuno si trova qui,in questo forum,è  di un importanza cruciale : un conto è  cazzeggiare e trovare l'energia ad affrontare certi "giochetti" e un altro conto è  trovarsi qui perchè  si sta attraversando dei momenti delicati della propria vita e si viene qui a cercare pace....E invece ritrovarsi nel bel mezzo di discussioni senza capo né  coda....


ok, ma proprio per la diversità di motivazioni che ci portano in questo forum cerco di limitarmi a cazzeggiare solo in determinati thread, a meno che non sono già andati in vacca.
E poi c'è sempre il buon Perplesso che crea deragliamenti (ma sono convinto che gli piaccia lavorare!).
Questo forum funziona piuttosto bene, anche se ha un'organizzazione molto diversa da quella di tutti i forum che ho frequentato.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Ripeto prendersela con il conte e sparare sulla croce rossa,noto che i suoi"amici"continuano a far finta di non vedere,e spostano il tiro su altri forumisti...senza rendersi conto che questo gioco ha STANCATO.


Verissimo quello che dici, anche se insultare il conte (ad esempio) io lo considero un mero momento di svago, tanto lui non cambierà o si pentirà delle schifezze che scrive e che pensa, come quella del vesuvio.
Chi lo spalleggi mi è ignoto.
Boh, forse solo in Lunaiena noto una certa simpatia per quel coglione.
Invece le simpatie a senso unico non contano.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no no disse che stava scherzando o che era una battuta...
> 
> Questo lo ha fatto con me è con altri in passato ora lo ha fatto con stella
> 
> ...


No.Non per prendere le difese di JB che non conosco personalmente e con il quale non ho nessun particolare tipo di amicizia ma in tutta la discussione che ha portato a suo ban si è  mostrato coerente nel dire che non aveva niente di cui scusarsi...La stessa pubblicazione degli mp è   stata fatta a quello scopo.Io li ho letti in quel intervallo di 5 min per cui sono rimasti.Non si è  scusato ma ha chiarito che gli dispiaceva per stella.E questo discorso che sto facendo è  prescindere da un rapporto di simpatia/antipatia ma è  un dato di fatto,un riscontro obiettivo che parte proprio dal aver letto quei mp...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> *grazie al cazzo che mi riferivo a te: lo capisce pure un idiota più idiota di te (ammesso possa esistere).
> Invece la provocazione la vedi solo tu, coda di paglia cagasotto.*
> E da parte di sienne non vedo nemmeno un lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano: pure quello lo vedi solo tu, coglione in perenne malafede.
> 
> ...



Eratò leggiti questa risposta di zadig. 
Con sienne nel post che ho scritto prima cercavo di non alimentare e di finire un discorso. 

Ora arriva bello bello zadig che mi scrive queste belle paroline. Eratò, dici che nella risposta che mi sta dando zadig ci possa essere una mia risposta che non provochi flame? 
Insulta, dice poche parole che esprimo quello che pensa, per poi insultare pesantemente. 


Ti prego Eratò di concentrarti sul neretto, mi scrive che sono un idiota perchè è evidente che si riferisce a me. Nella frase sotto, sempre quella nerettata, invece scrive l'esatto contrario, che la provocazione la leggo soltanto io.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche io,anche minerva,anche lui,e anche tu.Quindi?scrivere che si si sveglia il vesuvio è un'altra cosa,ma ho paura della tua risposta....


Non dico che è un'altra cosa 
E infatti certe battute non mi fanno ridere ...
Perché di norma sono abituat chiedermi  sempre 
contro chi si ride...
quindi se buttiamo nel calderone qualcuno ci dobbiamo buttare 
tutti indistintamente da che "mi piace "o " non mi piace"...

Una battuta su una presunta paternità è da applauso...
Ohi...ma se ci va di scherzare ditelo...

E con questo non sto difendendo il conte o ultimo 
Voglio solo far notare che a volte anche chi sta simpatico a qualcuno 
si comporta di merda con altri...

poi te capiscila come vuoi...


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò leggiti questa risposta di zadig.
> Con sienne nel post che ho scritto prima cercavo di non alimentare e di finire un discorso.
> 
> Ora arriva bello bello zadig che mi scrive queste belle paroline. Eratò, dici che nella risposta che mi sta dando zadig ci possa essere una mia risposta che non provochi flame?
> ...


è brutto essere così ottusi, eh?
Mi riferivo a quella che tu hai visto come provocazione nel post di sienne.
Eratò non parla di flame, ma di lanciare il sasso e di nascondere la mano.
Però non mi aspetto che tu lo capisca, coglione.
(sì, sono altri insulti diretti proprio a te, in caso non lo avessi capito).


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò leggiti questa risposta di zadig.
> Con sienne nel post che ho scritto prima cercavo di non alimentare e di finire un discorso.
> 
> Ora arriva bello bello zadig che mi scrive queste belle paroline. Eratò, dici che nella risposta che mi sta dando zadig ci possa essere una mia risposta che non provochi flame?
> ...


Io però al posto tuo incomincierei a chiedermi se sbaglio qualcosa.Se dovessi rendermi conto che qualche utente prende ad insultarmi,fra cui anche utenti per loro natura tranquilli,mi chiederei se ho sbagliato e dove ho sbagliato.Io per esempio mi sono chiesto perchè il conte,massinfedele,spider mi insultavano.E ho capito:non ho sbagliato nulla:rotfl:,essere insultato da loro e la dimostrazione di essere una bella persona.Se mi insultasse,fiammetta,homer,eratò mi chiederei come mai.....


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però al posto tuo incomincierei a chiedermi se sbaglio qualcosa.Se dovessi rendermi conto che qualche utente prende ad insultarmi,fra cui anche utenti per loro natura tranquilli,mi chiederei se ho sbagliato e dove ho sbagliato.Io per esempio mi sono chiesto perchè il conte,massinfedele,spider mi insultavano.E ho capito:non ho sbagliato nulla:rotfl:,essere insultato da loro e la dimostrazione di essere una bella persona.Se mi insultasse,fiammetta,homer,eratò mi chiederei come mai.....




comunque -e sono serio- ancora non riesco a capire se questo qui è scemo davvero (e quindi non capisce) oppure se è in malafede.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Non dico che è un'altra cosa
> E infatti certe battute non mi fanno ridere ...
> Perché di norma sono abituat chiedermi  sempre
> contro chi si ride...
> ...


Quella di jb fu una battuta pessima.E le cose pessime sono pessime a prescindere da simpatie o antipatie.A me jb su alcune cose piace,MA A DIFFERENZA VOSTRA non ho difficoltà a scrivere che fu una battuta PESSIMA.Capito la differenza?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no sienne: mica dico che non puoi farcela contro certe persone: dico che a te (ovvero: per come mi sembra tu sia) abbassarti di livello per rapportarti a certe merde umane, credo ti costi.
> Per me, che sono ben diverso da te, invece è una cosa normale e, anzi, pure divertente.





zadig ha detto:


> è brutto essere così ottusi, eh?
> Mi riferivo a quella che tu hai visto come provocazione nel post di sienne.
> Eratò non parla di flame, ma di lanciare il sasso e di nascondere la mano.
> Però non mi aspetto che tu lo capisca, coglione.
> (sì, sono altri insulti diretti proprio a te, in caso non lo avessi capito).


Tu sei un grandissimo testadicazzo ottuso. 

In quello sopra tu hai risposto al post in cui io nel primo post ho risposto a sienne. Testadiminchia che non sei altro...! Mi stai nominando senza scrivere il mio nick....! " LANCI LA PIETRA NASCONDENDO LA MANO IN PRATICA" in più nell'altro post mi dici prima idiota per poi rinnegare.... 


E sono io l'ottuso? Ma vattene a cagare scemo, che magari ti brucia meno la pancia e il culo pure. IDIOTA. 

flame dici che non  centra nulla. ok. Ma è una conseguenza di quello che si sta a discutere, secondo me. 

E tu testadiminchia ottuso che non sei altro ne stai dando dimostrazione in un 3D che stava e spero vada avanti senza coglioni come te che s'impannano senza capirci una michia e offendendo per giunta. 

Vallo a capire che ti ho scritto... ma sei un idiota, quindi ok. Mi sta bene così, che tu non capisca, sarebbe un miracolo, non un tirar fuori le palle per dire , hai ragione, perchè non le hai.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Non per prendere le difese di JB che non conosco personalmente e con il quale non ho nessun particolare tipo di amicizia ma in tutta la discussione che ha portato a suo ban si è  mostrato coerente nel dire che non aveva niente di cui scusarsi...La stessa pubblicazione degli mp è   stata fatta a quello scopo.Io li ho letti in quel intervallo di 5 min per cui sono rimasti.Non si è  scusato ma ha chiarito che gli dispiaceva per stella.E questo discorso che sto facendo è  prescindere da un rapporto di simpatia/antipatia ma è  un dato di fatto,un riscontro obiettivo che parte proprio dal aver letto quei mp...


Ok
tu la vedi così 
io invece dico:
facile dopo averla combinata ,essendo perfettamente 
cosciente di quello che avrebbe innescato,
e Condiderato pure il fatto che pensa di essere un'entità superiore a tutti noi,
facile dopo averla combinata cercare di aggiustarla 
con chiarimento vari ...cui personalmente io giudico in malafede 
essendo recidivo ai miei occhi ...
ma ovvio i miei occhi contano per uno...

sottolineando srmpre che sono a sfavore di Ban o sospensioni ...


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


>


Devi pesare la persona che ti insulta.Il conte mi insulta perchè  ho smascherato l'uomo di merda che è.Viveva di consens, per i suoi bassi scopi....,adesso è ai margini,normale abbia un attacco di fegato quando legge oscuro.Se fossi tu ad insultarmi mi chiederei perchè....


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò leggiti questa risposta di zadig.
> Con sienne nel post che ho scritto prima cercavo di non alimentare e di finire un discorso.
> 
> Ora arriva bello bello zadig che mi scrive queste belle paroline. Eratò, dici che nella risposta che mi sta dando zadig ci possa essere una mia risposta che non provochi flame?
> ...


Non sono un giudice Ultimo,e qualche volta avrò  sbagliato pur io ma è  questo che intendo.Io non dico di metterti buono buono a subire le offese altrui (piu diretto di così  fra l'altro) o a inventarti battutine ma di rispondergli chiaramente un bel "vaffanculo stronzo,non rompermi più  i coglioni"....Chiaro e tondo!Poi puoi sempre ignorarlo e dargli un rosso....Ma zadig è  un discorso e Sienne è  un altro....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però al posto tuo incomincierei a chiedermi se sbaglio qualcosa.Se dovessi rendermi conto che qualche utente prende ad insultarmi,fra cui anche utenti per loro natura tranquilli,mi chiederei se ho sbagliato e dove ho sbagliato.Io per esempio mi sono chiesto perchè il conte,massinfedele,spider mi insultavano.E ho capito:non ho sbagliato nulla:rotfl:,essere insultato da loro e la dimostrazione di essere una bella persona.Se mi insultasse,fiammetta,homer,eratò mi chiederei come mai.....



Questo dovremmo chiedercelo tutti, non solo io.


Io me lo sono chiesto eh. Le risposte le ho, le mie. Ma per certi versi le conoscono anche altri. Mancanza di proprietà di linguaggio scritto, testa calda, e magari anche altro ancora. Ma come tutti d'altronde ognuno ha le proprie.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quella di jb fu una battuta pessima.E le cose pessime sono pessime a prescindere da simpatie o antipatie.A me jb su alcune cose piace,MA A DIFFERENZA VOSTRA non ho difficoltà a scrivere che fu una battuta PESSIMA.Capito la differenza?



scusa che distinguo fai tra :
certe battute non fanno ridere e battuta Pessima...


a casa mia o almeno per me con 
battuta che non fa ridere 
si  intende  qualcosa di pessimo gusto ...


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei un grandissimo testadicazzo ottuso.
> 
> In quello sopra tu hai risposto al post in cui io nel primo post ho risposto a sienne. Testadiminchia che non sei altro...! Mi stai nominando senza scrivere il mio nick....! " LANCI LA PIETRA NASCONDENDO LA MANO IN PRATICA" in più nell'altro post mi dici prima idiota per poi rinnegare....
> 
> ...


sì è vero: non riesco mai a dirti quello che penso di te direttamente in faccia: tu non hai una faccia, gli escrementi non ne hanno una.

Propongo un premio per questo coglione qui: il mongolino demmerda.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi pesare la persona che ti insulta.Il conte mi insulta perchè  ho smascherato l'uomo di merda che è.Viveva di consens, per i suoi bassi scopi....,adesso è ai margini,normale abbia un attacco di fegato quando legge oscuro.Se fossi tu ad insultarmi mi chiederei perchè....


oh sì che peso chi mi insulta, e pure chi eventualmente mi loda.
Avoja se peso!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma zadig è  un discorso e Sienne è  un altro....


non lo capirà mai, ormai ne sono certo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì è vero: non riesco mai a dirti quello che penso di te direttamente in faccia: tu non hai una faccia, gli escrementi non ne hanno una.
> 
> Propongo un premio per questo coglione qui: il mongolino demmerda.


CVD.

Brucia il culo eh, mi sa tanto che hai capito bene quello che ti ho scritto. Ma sei un mongolo ottuso e pure idiota che non ha la capacità nè le palle per scusarsi. 

Continua ad insultare, fai pure con comodo. Mi raccomando però, parole tue, non le prendere dal web per come hai fatto finora, idiota e furbo del cazzo, non con me però.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> CVD.
> 
> Brucia il culo eh, mi sa tanto che hai capito bene quello che ti ho scritto. Ma sei un mongolo ottuso e pure idiota che non ha la capacità nè le palle per scusarsi.
> 
> Continua ad insultare, fai pure con comodo. Mi raccomando però, parole tue, non le prendere dal web per come hai fatto finora, idiota e furbo del cazzo, non con me però.


vero, non ho le palle di dirti le cose in faccia e copioincollo dal web.
Sei troppo furbo per me, coppoladiminchia sifilitica.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oh sì che peso chi mi insulta, e pure chi eventualmente mi loda.
> Avoja se peso!



Abbiamo il giudicatore del forum, ad minchiam però. 

Vattene a cagher... e ri-vacci se ci sei andato, stronzo. 

Pesa stagrancoppoladiminchia che magari cominci a conoscere il peso reale di chi e cosa conta.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> scusa che distinguo fai tra :
> certe battute non fanno ridere e battuta Pessima...
> 
> 
> ...


Si,peccato che andiamo avanti da anni con ste battute di pessimo gusto....vè?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vero, non ho le palle di dirti le cose in faccia e copioincollo dal web.
> Sei troppo furbo per me, coppoladiminchia sifilitica.


Fottiti, coglione.  coglione? seeeeee ad averli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei un grandissimo testadicazzo ottuso.
> 
> In quello sopra tu hai risposto al post in cui io nel primo post ho risposto a sienne. Testadiminchia che non sei altro...! Mi stai nominando senza scrivere il mio nick....! " LANCI LA PIETRA NASCONDENDO LA MANO IN PRATICA" in più nell'altro post mi dici prima idiota per poi rinnegare....
> 
> ...


che ne dici di cominciare a ignorare anche tu, ultimo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok
> tu la vedi così
> io invece dico:
> *facile dopo averla combinata ,essendo perfettamente
> ...



sai quante volte tu sei rientrata in questa casistica?
ma un esame di coscienza ogni tanto ce lo vogliamo fare?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che ne dici di cominciare a ignorare anche tu, ultimo?



Si..


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo il giudicatore del forum, ad minchiam però.
> 
> Vattene a cagher... e ri-vacci se ci sei andato, stronzo.
> 
> Pesa stagrancoppoladiminchia che magari cominci a conoscere il peso reale di chi e cosa conta.


lascia stare, idiotuccio, che i confronti diretti non fanno per te, abituato come sei a nasconderti dietro agli altri.
Torna a fare il bravo cagnolino e continua a nutrirti di quello che sei abituato a mangiare, ovvero la merda.
In questa discussione sei come uno stronzo fuori da water.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che ne dici di cominciare a ignorare anche tu, ultimo?


bisogna vedere se glielo permetto: lui ormai è il mio pupazzetto, il mio cagnolino.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai quante volte tu sei rientrata in questa casistica?
> ma un esame di coscienza ogni tanto ce lo vogliamo fare?


Io credo che un po tutti ci rientriamo, O no? 

Sappiamo bene che a volte o in un caso o nell'altro, l'interpretazione di un post o di un 3D può essere frainteso, e chi si può ergere a giudice e dire, e' così come dico io.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si..


caìcaìcaì...









oh ma quando chiederai il mio ban? Io sto aspettando...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai quante volte tu sei rientrata in questa casistica?
> ma un esame di coscienza ogni tanto ce lo vogliamo fare?



Infatti facciamocelo tutti

Te compresa



Non capisco questo tuo intervento ...
Pare che hai scoperto l'ovvio...
e non è per fare polemica è che cosa vedi tu in me o in altri 
altri lo vedono diversamente e così via ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io credo che un po tutti ci rientriamo, O no?
> 
> Sappiamo bene che a volte o in un caso o nell'altro, l'interpretazione di un post o di un 3D può essere frainteso, e chi si può ergere a giudice e dire, e' così come dico io.



no solo qualcuno ci rientra ...
e questo è un motivo che mi porta a scrivere sempre meno...
e come me molti di quelli che si limitano a leggere


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> no solo qualcuno ci rientra ...
> e questo è un motivo che mi porta a scrivere sempre meno...
> e come me molti di quelli che si limitano a leggere


Tu scrivi meno da quando il conte è finito in pesante disgrazia....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no solo qualcuno ci rientra ...
> e questo è un motivo che mi porta a scrivere sempre meno...
> e come me molti di quelli che si limitano a leggere


Purtroppo hai ragione. Io ormai non apro più 3D che mi coinvolgono direttamente. Dico la mia cercando di dare il mio apporto. Spero utile.


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

io però, non intendo per nulla le interpretazioni. È chiaro come l'Amen, che ci possono essere di più. 
Ma di manovre vere e proprie ... ma possiamo pure fare finta, di parlare di interpretazioni. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Io credo che un po tutti ci rientriamo*, O no?
> 
> Sappiamo bene che a volte o in un caso o nell'altro, l'interpretazione di un post o di un 3D può essere frainteso, e chi si può ergere a giudice e dire, e' così come dico io.



mi dispiace ultimo, non tutti.
in questo caso specifico avresti dovuto fermarti molto prima di adesso...ma vedo che continui

è perfettamente inutile discutere con te, e questo non è un complimento.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,peccato che andiamo avanti da anni con ste battute di pessimo gusto....vè?



oscuro dai tempo al tempo ...
jb è con noi da molto meno tempo ...
ha comunciato solo ora a venir fuori in tutto il suo 
splendore ...


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il discorso che sto facendo è in generale innanzitutto...più volte ho notato un atteggiamento del genere.Ma se vogliamo scendere nello specifico scendiamo,nessun problema sennò farei la stessa cosa che sto a contestare.Tu,*Il Conte con l'ultima battuta sul Vesuvio*....Mi direte : vallo a dimostrare adesso.Ma ironie e battute quando la antipatia è ovvia che vengono ritrattate con la risposta "stavo scherzando"....Partono dei flame inutili che durano un eternità....Sienne non sta nascondendo la mano,la sua opinione è stata espressa chiaramente piu volte nei tuoi confronti e se non venisse stuzzicata anche lei da te penso che lascerebbe perdere ampiamente qualsiasi battaglia....Non mi chiedere i post specifici,ma l'immagine che date è questa,tirare la pietra e nascondere la mano.



ciao eratò, buongiorno.
ci tengo giusto a dire una cosa.
quella sul vesuvio non era una "battuta". è una frase di odio nei confronti dei napoletani che è stata ripetuta tante volte da moltissime persone, specificatamente per colpire i napoletani.
ormai ha diffusione solo negli stadi e cose così.
chi la scrive sa benissimo cosa sta dicendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no solo qualcuno ci rientra ...
> e questo è un motivo che mi porta a scrivere sempre meno...
> e come me molti di quelli che si limitano a leggere



hai sempre l'opzione di smettere del tutto di leggere e di loggarti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao eratò, buongiorno.
> ci tengo giusto a dire una cosa.
> quella sul vesuvio non era una "battuta". è una frase di odio nei confronti dei napoletani che è stata ripetuta tante volte da moltissime persone, specificatamente per colpire i napoletani.
> ormai ha diffusione solo negli stadi e cose così.
> chi la scrive sa benissimo cosa sta dicendo.



lunaiena e ultimo dovrebbero leggere attentamente certe osservazioni scritte da utenti come dalida


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu scrivi meno da quando il conte è finito in pesante disgrazia....:rotfl:


Si vero:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi dispiace ultimo, non tutti.
> in questo caso specifico avresti dovuto fermarti molto prima di adesso...ma vedo che continui
> 
> è perfettamente inutile discutere con te, e questo non è un complimento.



Eh no eh... ma stai a scherzare? E su che basi scrivi non tutti, le tue? Ma le tue non sono uguali alle mie, a quelle di lunaiena o di tizio e caio?


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*

Ma davanti ad una frase come:" se si sveglia il vesuvio il tuo mondo finisce"COSA CAZZO VOLETE INTERPRETARE?La verità è che avete difeso un COGLIONE DI RARE PROPORZIONI,che sentendosi difeso,ha continuato fino ai limite della follia.Inutile girarci incontro.Avete trattato il conte facendolo sentire un persona normale,quando di normale non ha neanche l'altezza.Andava seguito,curato....invece....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai sempre l'opzione di smettere del tutto di leggere e di loggarti


brava 

è così che si stimolano nuovi utenti...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lunaiena e ultimo dovrebbero leggere attentamente certe osservazioni scritte da utenti come dalida


forse dovresti anche tu leggere più attentamente cosa 
scriviamo noi...

ho appoggiato in qualche post quella battuta ?

non mi sembra anzi...

L'intento dei miei interventi era di far notare 
che battute da stadio 
escono fuori anche da altri ...
Quindi se i provvedimenti si prendono e 
è secondo me ci starebbe pure 
vanno presi per tutti non solo per chi consideriamo
il cattivone
...

poiche che per me è il cattivone per altri non lo èe viceversa 

non mi sembra così complicato da capire ...
sicuramenre mi spiego male...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> brava
> 
> *è così che si stimolano nuovi utenti*...


era un semplice consiglio per quelli come te a cui risulta tanto insopportabile stare qui sopra
non mi sembra che siate incatenati da nessuna parte


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no eh... ma stai a scherzare? E su che basi scrivi non tutti, le tue? Ma le tue non sono uguali alle mie, a quelle di lunaiena o di tizio e caio?


capisci a me:rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> scusa che distinguo fai tra :
> certe battute non fanno ridere e battuta Pessima...
> 
> 
> ...



ciao luna, buongiorno a te pure.
mi spiace per le battute di cui sei stata oggetto, erano certamente pessime.
tuttavia c'è una bella differenza tra una battuta rivolta a te personalmente, e una frase come quella sul vesuvio.
non credo ci sia bisogno di sottolineare i vari "vesuvio lavali col fuoco" ripetuti perfino da politici .
colpire la persona su certe cose è una cosa cafonesca, colpire una persona sulla sua appartenenza territoriale è razzismo. inoltre, c'è un'oggettiva situazione di subalternità del sud verso il nord.
quella non è una battuta contngente, è un'espressione detta apposta per colpire i napoletani. spero la differenza sia chiara.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao eratò, buongiorno.
> ci tengo giusto a dire una cosa.
> quella sul vesuvio non era una "battuta". è una frase di odio nei confronti dei napoletani che è stata ripetuta tante volte da moltissime persone, specificatamente per colpire i napoletani.
> ormai ha diffusione solo negli stadi e cose così.
> chi la scrive sa benissimo cosa sta dicendo.


Concordo.Ma come battuta è  stata giustificata.Ed è  quello che io contesto.Poi un "sticazzi" per Al ce lo vogliamo aggiungere?Ieri è  riuscito a fare dei giri di parole....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era un semplice consiglio per quelli come te a cui risulta tanto insopportabile stare qui sopra
> non mi sembra che siate incatenati da nessuna parte


non in penso ci capiremo mai...
arrivi a deduzioni a cui manco penso...


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo.*Ma come battuta è stata giustificata*.Ed è quello che io contesto.Poi un "sticazzi" per Al ce lo vogliamo aggiungere?Ieri è riuscito a fare dei giri di parole....


sìsì, ho capito.
ho solo "approfittato" del tuo post per dire che quella frase manco è farina del sacco di chi l'ha scritta, è una frase da tempo usata per odio nei confronti dei napoletani e lo sanno tutti.
il che la differenzia in modo sostanziale da qualunque altra battuta, anche orribile di cattivo gusto, che può essere fatta nei confronti di qualcuno.
non ho letto tutti i post di ieri di Al, sono oggettivamente troppi e troppo prolissi.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> capisci a me:rotfl:


Aspetto ancora la sua risposta.


----------



## zanna (19 Gennaio 2015)

Che ne dite?


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetto ancora la sua risposta.


tanto non la capiresti, idiota stronziforme.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetto ancora la sua risposta.



non ne hai avute abbastanza di risposte in questi giorni?
oscuro te ne ha scritto una di bella stamattina.

se fossi in te più che aspettare le risposte degli altri comincerei a farmi qualche domanda


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Proprio su di te son sicuro che nei discorsi passati non volevo attaccarti, ultimamente, da quando sono entrato, mi sono sentito attaccare spesso da te. Ma è una mia impressione magari sbagliata.
> Ma direi che a questo punto ci palesassimo sul serio, non tanto sul passato, ma sul presente.  A parere mio adesso non c'è modo e maniera per discutere. Quindi se vogliamo da adesso, evitiamoci. Io da parte mia eviterò anche di dire la mia come appunto è successo col primo post che ho scritto qua.



Ciao

Fa come ti pare. 
Io continuo come ho sempre fatto. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però al posto tuo incomincierei a chiedermi se sbaglio qualcosa.Se dovessi rendermi conto che qualche utente prende ad insultarmi,fra cui anche utenti per loro natura tranquilli,mi chiederei se ho sbagliato e dove ho sbagliato.



(...)


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao luna, buongiorno a te pure.
> mi spiace per le battute di cui sei stata oggetto, erano certamente pessime.
> tuttavia c'è una bella differenza tra una battuta rivolta a te personalmente, e una frase come quella sul vesuvio.
> non credo ci sia bisogno di sottolineare i vari "vesuvio lavali col fuoco" ripetuti perfino da politici .
> ...


Piu che cafonesca l'ho ritenuta da bastardi proprio
sapendo che ho un marito che può leggere il forum
sapendo (ammettendo sia vero ) che il conte è un puttaniere ,
Comunque queste cose mi danno modo di conoscere la gente e di 
valutare quanto lontano starle...

E ho ritenuto la battuta un'offesa a tutte le donne...
non solo una cosa personale...

La differenza che vedo io èsoloche una è razzista 
l'altra è sessista...

O una è detta da Jb
amato e venerato
l'altra dall'emarginato dal gruppo .


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

c'è di bello che a me pareva chiaro fin da subito chi era il conte e non capirò mai, piuttosto,tutti quelli che lo ritenevano amicone simpatico pure se insultava le donne pesantemente .
è ovvio che quel tipo di mentalità non poteva che portarsi dietro mille altri tipi di decadenza.
eppure mi spiegavano che sbagliavo, ora è fin troppo facile


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> capisci a me:rotfl:


Se poi vogliamo puntualizzare,ti ricordo pure la battuta del conte sull'aborto della mia compagna...forse ancora più pesante di quella che jb ha fatto a te.....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ne hai avute abbastanza di risposte in questi giorni?
> oscuro te ne ha scritto una di bella stamattina.
> 
> se fossi in te più che aspettare le risposte degli altri comincerei a farmi qualche domanda


Ho risposto ad oscuro. 

Ma sai, la controparte c'è sempre, ci deve essere. Io per quello che mi riguarda do il beneficio del dubbio, Cosa che non ho visto in te quando hai scritto "non tutti" E continuo a vederla anche ora in questa tua risposta.

Però sempre per quello che mi riguarda può soltanto farmi piacere di certe tue sicurezze. Queste fanno parte della soggettività della persona, nel caso specifico parliamo  del e nel forum. 

Cioè, manco nella vita dobbiamo mai essere certi di nulla, mentre tu in un forum riesci a darti una sicurezza sulle persone.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è di bello che a me pareva chiaro fin da subito chi era il conte e non capirò mai, piuttosto,tutti quelli che lo ritenevano amicone simpatico pure se insultava le donne pesantemente .
> è ovvio che quel tipo di mentalità non poteva che portarsi dietro mille altri tipi di decadenza.
> eppure mi spiegavano che sbagliavo, ora è fin troppo facile


ora l'amicone 
è l'altro più furbo...
ma poi chiarisce eh!


ma come già detto tempo al tempo...


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ne hai avute abbastanza di risposte in questi giorni?
> oscuro te ne ha scritto una di bella stamattina.
> 
> se fossi in te più che aspettare le risposte degli altri comincerei a farmi qualche domanda


yeah.


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Piu che cafonesca l'ho ritenuta da bastardi proprio
> sapendo che ho un marito che può leggere il forum
> sapendo (ammettendo sia vero ) che il conte è un puttaniere ,
> Comunque queste cose mi danno modo di conoscere la gente e di
> ...


io non so nulla dei trascorsi del conte.
non ci ho nemmeno mai parlato praticamente. non so di tuo marito, se legge ecc.
non ho alcun motivo per difendere uno o l'altro, ti dico solo che io lessi quella frase senza nemmeno capire di chi parlava inizialmente, proprio perché non sapevo nulla.
la frase sul vesuvio, invece, l'ho sentita centinaia di volte tale e quale, e come me, che sono napoletana, l'hanno sentita sicuramente tutti.
questa è la differenza.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Piu che cafonesca l'ho ritenuta da bastardi proprio
> sapendo che ho un marito che può leggere il forum
> sapendo (ammettendo sia vero ) che il conte è un puttaniere ,
> Comunque queste cose mi danno modo di conoscere la gente e di
> ...


No!La cosa non è così.Jb ha fatto una battuta pessima,ma è stata una.Il conte è un continuo contro i meridionali.Poi il conte è stato emarginato?il minimo che gli potesse capitare,ha rischiato pure peggio.Ache lui dovrebbe chiedersi come mai....


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao luna, buongiorno a te pure.
> mi spiace per le battute di cui sei stata oggetto, erano certamente pessime.
> tuttavia c'è una bella differenza tra una battuta rivolta a te personalmente, e una frase come quella sul vesuvio.
> non credo ci sia bisogno di sottolineare i vari "vesuvio lavali col fuoco" ripetuti perfino da politici .
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai capito chi tende a screditare e per quale motivo.
> quando in un tred mi si critica pesantemente non posso pensare che mi si voglia screditare sul serio....a che pro?



Ciao

neanche io. Non lo capisco e non lo so proprio. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ora l'amicone
> è l'altro più furbo...
> ma poi chiarisce eh!
> 
> ...



.......


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se poi vogliamo puntualizzare,ti ricordo pure la battuta del conte sull'aborto della mia compagna...forse ancora più pesante di quella che jb ha fatto a te.....


Bhè insomma 
più pesante perché tu tiri sempre su un teatro che non finisce più 

Ma diamo tempo...
ripeto il simpatico jb è qui da meno...


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Dalida*



Dalida ha detto:


> io non so nulla dei trascorsi del conte.
> non ci ho nemmeno mai parlato praticamente. non so di tuo marito, se legge ecc.
> non ho alcun motivo per difendere uno o l'altro, ti dico solo che io lessi quella frase senza nemmeno capire di chi parlava inizialmente, proprio perché non sapevo nulla.
> la frase sul vesuvio, invece, l'ho sentita centinaia di volte tale e quale, e come me, che sono napoletana, l'hanno sentita sicuramente tutti.
> questa è la differenza.


Ma non dobbiamo prendercela con lui.C'erà chi ci rideva...e scriveva che scherzava....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non dobbiamo prendercela con lui.C'erà chi ci rideva...e scriveva che scherzava....



Chi adesso non ci scrive e non ci scherza?


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

ragazzi tutto giusto,
però quando si fanno certe battute a persone che non le meritano (ho in mente un paio di donne ) una mini levata di scudi(un terzo di questa che si fa per jb) non ci starebbe male.
perché entrare nell'intimo dei matrimoni esula da ogni battuta ( e non parlo di ui e stella ma di diletta, circe e un'altra )


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .......


ultimo, tu che te ne uscisti con la cosa che sei di palermo ecc. quindi motivando perfino dei comportamenti personali con la tua appartenenza territoriale, parlando di "tua terra" manco fossi rossella o'hara che parla di tara, non puoi non capire.
per piacere, eh.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Bhè insomma
> più pesante perché tu tiri sempre su un teatro che non finisce più
> 
> Ma diamo tempo...
> ripeto il simpatico jb è qui da meno...


E pià pesante perchè è OGGETTIVAMENTE più pesante.A dirla tutta per me finì subito li,simy noto la cosa,il teatro invece lo hai fatto tu...e forse giustamente.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, tu che te ne uscisti con la cosa che sei di palermo ecc. quindi motivando perfino dei comportamenti personali con la tua appartenenza territoriale, parlando di "tua terra" manco fossi rossella o'hara che parla di tara, non puoi non capire.
> per piacere, eh.


Eh ma cara mia, hai mai sentito parlare di compartimenti stagni?


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi adesso non ci scrive e non ci scherza?


Tu sei un altro per esempio.Tu sei quello che ha sempre riso delle"battute"razziste del conte,e ti scrivo senza polemica,i rapporti che hai con il conte sono fatti tuoi,ci mancherebbe, se un mio amico scrivesse male dei MERIDIONALI,ti assicuro che non sarebbe più un mio amico e gli scriverei chiaramente di piantarla li.Ne abbiamo discusso anche privatamente e sai bene che hos empre pensato che se lui fa pena,fa ancora più pena che non ha mai preso le distanze da un disgraziato simile.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io non so nulla dei trascorsi del conte.
> non ci ho nemmeno mai parlato praticamente. non so di tuo marito, se legge ecc.
> non ho alcun motivo per difendere uno o l'altro, ti dico solo che io lessi quella frase senza nemmeno capire di chi parlava inizialmente, proprio perché non sapevo nulla.
> la frase sul vesuvio, invece, l'ho sentita centinaia di volte tale e quale, e come me, che sono napoletana, l'hanno sentita sicuramente tutti.
> questa è la differenza.



La differrnza per te ...e ci sta...
senza polemicaeh...
ma lui sapeva...


come sono sono successi altri fatti incresciosi
qui dentro battute che solo  alcuni ne capiscono la gravità 
essendo solo alcuni al corrente dei fatti.. 
Vuoi che questi fatti siano stati resi pubblici dal diretto interessato (e quindi antecedenti all'arrivo di altri utenti)
o scambiati in privato ...


questa per me la differenza
che come noti è diversa dalla tua
ma non penso che nessuna delle due sia in torto
o una più nella ragione che l'altra 
solo punti di vista differenti 
tutti e due discutibili ma non escludibili...

non mi spiego lo so...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, tu che te ne uscisti con la cosa che sei di palermo ecc. quindi motivando perfino dei comportamenti personali con la tua appartenenza territoriale, parlando di "tua terra" manco fossi rossella o'hara che parla di tara, non puoi non capire.
> per piacere, eh.



Ho scritto diverse volte che il conte ama prendere in giro con frasi del genere. Sono frasi di cattivo gusto e su questo non ci piove. 

Più volte il conte in qualsiasi maniera mi ha confermato quello che ti ho scritto sopra. Quindi arrivare a definirlo razzista etc mi sembra alquanto pesante. 

Col conte stesso a viva voce abbiamo parlato di alcune tematiche, nel passato. Confermando tutto. Se ne fosse uscito da questi discorsi che il conte è quello che alcuni vogliono far apparire, sarei stato il primo a mandarlo a fanculo. 

E' pur vero che il conte potrebbe anche prendermi in giro, e anche questo ho scritto nel passato. Ma le sicurezze io le do agli altri, io il beneficio del dubbio lo sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un altro per esempio.Tu sei quello che ha sempre riso delle"battute"razziste del conte,e ti scrivo senza polemica,i rapporti che hai con il conte sono fatti tuoi,ci mancherebbe, se un mio amico scrivesse male dei MERIDIONALI,ti assicuro che non sarebbe più un mio amico e gli scriverei chiaramente di piantarla li.Ne abbiamo discusso anche privatamente e sai bene che hos empre pensato che se lui fa pena,fa ancora più pena che non ha mai preso le distanze da un disgraziato simile.



Si confermo tutto.

Ho dato una risposta a Dalida, risposta che tra l'altro dovresti conoscere, se ti ricordi.


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

però, serio o per scherzo ... 
usare certe battute per ferire o per ridere, è da "malati" comunque. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un altro per esempio.Tu sei quello che ha sempre riso delle"battute"razziste del conte,e ti scrivo senza polemica,i rapporti che hai con il conte sono fatti tuoi,ci mancherebbe, se un mio amico scrivesse male dei MERIDIONALI,ti assicuro che non sarebbe più un mio amico e gli scriverei chiaramente di piantarla li.Ne abbiamo discusso anche privatamente e sai bene che hos empre pensato che se lui fa pena,fa ancora più pena che non ha mai preso le distanze da un disgraziato simile.


ultimo è talmente idiota che neanche si accorge del disprezzo che il contepirla mette in quello che scrive, facendolo passare per battuta.
E che, indirettamente, disprezza anche lui.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, serio o per scherzo ...
> usare certe battute per ferire o per ridere, è da "malati" comunque.
> ...


vero,una
 malattia che aveva chiari sintomi molto prima...
anche quando la totalità del forum rideva con lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Piu che cafonesca *l'ho ritenuta da bastardi proprio*
> sapendo che ho un marito che può leggere il forum
> sapendo (ammettendo sia vero ) che il conte è un puttaniere ,
> Comunque queste cose mi danno modo di conoscere la gente e di
> ...


ma non era "solo un forum"?

ah sì, i compartimenti stagni
grazie ifigenia nicka facocera, che dio ti abbia in gloria


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero,una
> malattia che aveva chiari sintomi molto prima...
> anche quando la totalità del forum rideva con lui



Ciao

Minerva, io non ho mai riso con il Conte. Vado da sola. 
Ci ho provato a discutere. Questo sì. 
Mi ci è voluto un po' per capire, anche questo è vero. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non era "solo un forum"?
> 
> ah sì, i compartimenti stagni
> *grazie ifigenia nicka facocera, che dio ti abbia in gloria*


Richiedo il ban di Tebe, immediato, indeterminato, e richiedo i dati anagrafici per andarla a pescare sotto casa!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Richiedo il ban di Tebe, immediato, indeterminato, e richiedo i dati anagrafici per andarla a pescare sotto casa!



ci pensa l'admin mannaro a punirla....

ha detto che sta pensando a COME


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non era "solo un forum"?
> 
> a*h sì, i compartimenti stagni*
> grazie ifigenia nicka facocera, che dio ti abbia in gloria



No non proprio...
Mi ero già spiegata allora...

e questo per me ad oggi é e rimane solo un forum

Se volgluamo ricominciare la tiritera su cosa intenda ...
per il resto mi sono già chiarita ...


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci pensa l'admin mannaro a punirla....
> 
> ha detto che sta pensando a COME


Prima di prenderla tra le sue grinfie me la lasci 5 minuti...


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto diverse volte che il conte ama prendere in giro con frasi del genere. Sono frasi di cattivo gusto e su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Più volte il conte in qualsiasi maniera mi ha confermato quello che ti ho scritto sopra. *Quindi arrivare a definirlo razzista etc mi sembra alquanto pesante.*
> 
> ...



ah sì?
e cosa cazzo deve dire uno per considerarlo razzista?
la cosa del vesuvio io l'ho sempre considerata la più odiosa che si possa dire.
ma ovviamente voi vi conoscete ecc.


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

e mo si parlerà di soggettività 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ragazzi tutto giusto,
> però quando si fanno certe battute a persone che non le meritano (ho in mente un paio di donne ) *una mini levata di scudi(un terzo di questa che si fa per jb) non ci starebbe male.
> *perché entrare nell'intimo dei matrimoni esula da ogni battuta ( e non parlo di ui e stella ma di diletta, circe e un'altra )



minerva, ma non fai prima a sottolineare tu stessa le cose che ti infastidiscono senza chiedere una sorta di par condicio della sensibilità?
hai scritto una cosa simile in altro thread, cioè che se la cosa non tocca personalmente allora tutto ok.
boh, non capisco questo atteggiameto.


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> La differrnza per te ...e ci sta...
> senza polemicaeh...
> *ma lui sapeva...
> *
> ...


ok, capisco cosa vuoi dire.
volevo giusto chiarire quale sia la differenza, per me.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah sì?
> e cosa cazzo deve dire uno per considerarlo razzista?
> la cosa del vesuvio io l'ho sempre considerata la più odiosa che si possa dire.
> ma ovviamente voi vi conoscete ecc.



Vedo che non ci arrivi. Scriverlo perchè sei tartassato giornalmente da post e anche 3D,  a lui dedicati, e rispondere in quella maniera perchè sai che colpisci, è un atto di difesa, e nel caso del conte anche di goliardia e scherno nei confronti di chi da importanza ad offese del genere. Offese lo sono, mica scrivo di no, ma sono la controparte di chi ci sorride per chi continuamente gli sta addosso.

A me il conte personalmente ha detto altro, ti garantisco che non è razzista. Ma avevo già scritto nell'altro post.

In più, spesso ho detto al conte di smetterla con questi atteggiamenti, mi ha risposto che se ne frega di ciò che malamente gli altri pensano, e telefonicamente ci siamo detti tanto e tanto altro. Nelle nostre discussioni il conte non è razzista, tutt'altro. 

Che nel forum lui risulti razzista è ovvio, ma io conoscendolo in altri termini seppur capisco chi lo ritiene razzista, so con assoluta sicurezza che non lo è.


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedo che non ci arrivi. Scriverlo perchè sei tartassato giornalmente da post e anche 3D, a lui dedicati, e rispondere in quella maniera perchè sai che colpisci, è un atto di difesa, e nel caso del conte anche di goliardia e scherno nei confronti di chi da importanza ad offese del genere. Offese lo sono, mica scrivo di no, ma sono la controparte di chi ci sorride per chi continuamente gli sta addosso.
> 
> A me il conte personalmente ha detto altro, ti garantisco che non è razzista. Ma avevo già scritto nell'altro post.
> 
> ...


ma vai al diavolo ultimo, che esordisci dicendo "non ci arrivi" e poi dici "capisco chi lo ritiene razzista".
a me di quello che vi dite voi importa poco, e se lui e oscuro se ne dicono di ogni per fatti loro manco mi interessa.
dire una cosa del genere, al netto delle antipatie di una persona, denota UNA FORMA MENTIS.
non capisci niente, dai.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> minerva, ma non fai prima a sottolineare tu stessa le cose che ti infastidiscono senza chiedere una sorta di par condicio della sensibilità?
> hai scritto una cosa simile in altro thread, cioè che se la cosa non tocca personalmente allora tutto ok.
> boh, non capisco questo atteggiameto.


quando le cose m'infastidiscono stai tranquilla che lo scrivo eccome.
l'atteggiamento è che non leggo mai nessuno partire per la tangente per riferimenti pesanti e cattiverie passatein cavalleria "per la schiettezza ".
cosa ribadita più volte e facilmente riscontrabile leggendo miei  post passati...tipo quello della vita rimasticata e sputata in faccia alla gente.
in questi casi vige il silenzio più assoluto


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2015)

Joey desidera la seguente pubblicazione:
_

Allora questa è per lunaiena sul thread dei sassi tirati:_

_Io non avevo idea del fatto che il marito di lunaiena leggesse il forum. Ammesso che lo faccia davvero, che se non lo sapete lunaiena è una cazzona impiastra che fino a poco tempo fa inventava palesi cazzate da scrivere sul forum perchè è una poveraccia che si diverte così alla metà dei suoi quarant'anni. Ma comunque. Seppure il marito abbia letto la battuta non credo che uno che s'è messo in casa una scimmia del genere (che, ricordiamolo, alle feste per gli annali delle superiori - o quello che cazzo era - andava raccontando di non essere sposata perchè le andava così) possa anche solo prendere in considerazione l'idea che la moglie se la sia caricata qualcun altro che non fosse un circo ambulante per esibirla come freak insieme alla donna barbuta ed all'uomo bicefalo. Quello che voglio dire è: E' CHIARO CHE ERA UNA BATTUTA e che non è che potessi intendere che quell'altro nano malefico di merda potesse averla ingravidata. Anche perchè, a meno di miracoli, ben oltre i quarant'anni lo stesso marito di lunaiena mi sa che avrebbe trovato la cosa parecchio improbabile. Tutt'al più magari volevo dire che fanno culo e camicia (scemo e più scema, meglio ancora), ma quello non è certo gettare il sasso e nascondere la mano che io sta cosa che sti due si capiscono perchè di base sono della stessa merda (cioè, non pasta, proprio MERDA) l'avrò scritta ai diretti interessati ed in maniera chiara e sibillina un miliardo di volte. Tipo. Sulla presunta offesa a tutte le donne e sulla malafede di fondo che possa portare a scrivere quegli schizzi di diarrea che lunaiena va postando su di me sorvolo che vabbè, w la fregna. Ciao._


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando le cose m'infastidiscono stai tranquilla che lo scrivo eccome.
> l'atteggiamento è che non leggo mai nessuno partire per la tangente per riferimenti pesanti e cattiverie passatein cavalleria "per la schiettezza ".
> cosa ribadita più volte e facilmente riscontrabile leggendo miei post passati...tipo quello della vita rimasticata e sputata in faccia ala gente.
> in questi casi vige il silenzio più assoluto


non ho letto i post in questione quindi non so dirti.
in generale io parlo sempre, non sempre trovo riscontro.
però questo atteggiamente che hai, senza polemica, mi pare un poco benaltrisma.
posso sbagliarmi perché sei qui da tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ragazzi tutto giusto,
> però quando si fanno certe battute a persone che non le meritano (ho in mente un paio di donne ) una mini levata di scudi(un terzo di questa che si fa per jb) non ci starebbe male.
> perché entrare nell'intimo dei matrimoni esula da ogni battuta ( e non parlo di ui e stella ma di diletta, circe e un'altra )


MA ricordo male o quella battuta venne criticata praticamente da tutti?


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA ricordo male o quella battuta venne criticata praticamente da tutti?


 non mi pare ma mi sa che parliamo di discorsi diversi


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> Joey desidera la seguente pubblicazione:
> _
> 
> Allora questa è per lunaiena sul thread dei sassi tirati:_
> ...


ma ora scrivi piccolo piccolo perché ti senti tanto pentito, dolce cagacazzi?
per farti patire scriverò tante cosine sceme
riguardati


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma vai al diavolo ultimo, che esordisci dicendo "non ci arrivi" e poi dici "capisco chi lo ritiene razzista".
> a me di quello che vi dite voi importa poco, e se lui e oscuro se ne dicono di ogni per fatti loro manco mi interessa.
> dire una cosa del genere, al netto delle antipatie di una persona, denota UNA FORMA MENTIS.
> non capisci niente, dai.



Eh? 

Il non ci arrivi era riferito al fatto che divido in questo caso, la conoscenza specifica del conte, che nulla ha a che fare col forum. 

Se io e tizio ci conosciamo, può capitare che tizio mi dice... se scrivo quelle cose è soltanto per farlo incazzare ancora di più. Ho appena scritto un esempio.

Scrivere che il conte nel forum risulta razzista è un confermare quello che tu e gli altri mi state scrivendo, che lui, il conte, è razzista. 

Ma non nella vita reale, anzi è tutt'altro.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci pensa l'admin mannaro a punirla....
> 
> ha detto che sta pensando a COME


Le cose più interessanti accadono sempre quando non ci sono io. Andatevene a fanculo.


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Il non ci arrivi era riferito al fatto che divido in questo caso, la conoscenza specifica del conte, che nulla ha a che fare col forum.
> 
> ...


ultimo, uno che scrive quelle cose per farlo incazzare di più, ripeto, denota una forma mentis razzista, e contestualmente mi sa che non si rende conto che così mica offende solo lui, ma tutti i napoletani, di cui evidentemente non gli frega un cazzo.
per dire, se uno mi insultasse a me non verrebbe mai in mente di uscirmene con una frase razzista che così si incazza di più poichè NON MI APPARTIENE, non ragiono così.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho letto i post in questione quindi non so dirti.
> in generale io parlo sempre, non sempre trovo riscontro.
> però questo atteggiamente che hai, senza polemica, mi pare un poco benaltrisma.
> posso sbagliarmi perché sei qui da tempo.


pure un po' bastiancontrario


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, uno che scrive quelle cose per farlo incazzare di più, ripeto, denota una forma mentis razzista, e contestualmente mi sa che non si rende conto che così mica offende solo lui, ma tutti i napoletani, di cui evidentemente non gli frega un cazzo.
> per dire, se uno mi insultasse a me non verrebbe mai in mente di uscirmene con una frase razzista che così si incazza di più poichè NON MI APPARTIENE, non ragiono così.



E secondo te quante volte glielo detto e scritto? Un macello di volte. 

Ma tu o io non siamo il conte nè altri ancora.

Ecco perchè continuo a scrivere che qua dentro il conte risulta  razzista.

Sulla forma mentis, è una tua opinione.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedo che non ci arrivi. Scriverlo perchè sei tartassato giornalmente da post e anche 3D,  a lui dedicati, e rispondere in quella maniera perchè sai che colpisci, è un atto di difesa, e nel caso del conte anche di goliardia e scherno nei confronti di chi da importanza ad offese del genere. Offese lo sono, mica scrivo di no, ma sono la controparte di chi ci sorride per chi continuamente gli sta addosso.
> 
> A me il conte personalmente ha detto altro, ti garantisco che non è razzista. Ma avevo già scritto nell'altro post.
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo scrivi?Il conte è stato tartassato giorni e giorni da chi?da me?al conte è andata fin troppo bene e lui sa bene anche perchè....un altro al posto mio avrebbe agito diversamente...,ed i gestori possono garantire su quello che scrivo.....Il tuo amico mi ha riempito la casella postale di insulti razzisti e quando ha capito cosa rischiava e quello che rischiava si è scusato....,ho lasciato stare solo perchè non ho tempo da perdere con un paesanozzo di merda.......Nei suo mp ci teneva anche a sottolineare deteminate su "frequentazioni"con alcune forumiste...!Ti dice che non è razzista?sono cazzi vostri,incominciasse a portare rispetto per chi su questo forum non vuol leggere frasi del cazzo e se vuole insultare oscuro avesse il coraggio di insultare me come individuo o forumista non i meridionali che cazzo c'entrano i meridionali poi?.O no?io e te discutiamo e scrivo palermitani di merda?MA TI RENDI CONTO DI COSA CAZZO SCRIVI PURE TU ULTIMO?I suoi atti di difesa?i suoi sono solo atti di undebosciato,inetto e nullafacente,e sopratutto ignorante,difesa di cosa?Bell'insegnamento per la figlia,un modello di padre direi,e continuo a sostenere che chi vuol farle passare come batutte non sta bene.E cazzo sei pure di Palermo claudio....


----------



## Dalida (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E secondo te quante volte glielo detto e scritto? Un macello di volte.
> 
> Ma tu o io non siamo il conte nè altri ancora.
> 
> ...


non è una mia opinione, ultimo, è un dato di fatto.
ha ben gioco chi scrive contro i napoletani, consapevole pure dell'effettivo divario tra sud e nord, ma manco mi va di fare sta discussione.
se io non contemplo il razzismo, molto banalmente, non lo utilizzo. fine.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> Joey desidera la seguente pubblicazione:
> _
> 
> Allora questa è per lunaiena sul thread dei sassi tirati:_
> ...


mi sono permessa una piccola correzione


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*AH*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E secondo te quante volte glielo detto e scritto? Un macello di volte.
> 
> Ma tu o io non siamo il conte nè altri ancora.
> 
> ...


Chiaramente ho conservato tutta la sua corrispondenza .... magari una mattina mi sveglio con la luna per storta e a questo coglione gli insegno pure a vivere....,a lui,al nonno,al padre,alla moglie,e sopratutto alla figlia.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le cose più interessanti accadono sempre quando non ci sono io. *Andatevene a fanculo.*



e quoti me?


----------



## Flavia (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora gradisco.
> Ieri, era troppo tardi. Se no, non dormo proprio ...
> ...


ok, ho anche la torta


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedo che non ci arrivi. Scriverlo perchè sei tartassato giornalmente da post e anche 3D,  a lui dedicati, e rispondere in quella maniera perchè sai che colpisci, *è un atto di difesa*, e nel caso del conte anche di goliardia e scherno nei confronti di chi da importanza ad offese del genere. Offese lo sono, mica scrivo di no, ma sono la controparte di chi ci sorride per chi continuamente gli sta addosso.
> 
> A me il conte personalmente ha detto altro, ti garantisco che non è razzista. Ma avevo già scritto nell'altro post.
> 
> ...


sì, vero, atto di difesa tipico dei vermi come te e lui.


----------



## Flavia (19 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma sei veneta?


torta in offerta al supermercato


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> Joey desidera la seguente pubblicazione:
> _
> 
> Allora questa è per lunaiena sul thread dei sassi tirati:_
> ...


ciao scemo come la merda di un BJ!


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Mha*



zadig ha detto:


> sì, vero, atto di difesa tipico dei vermi come te e lui.


Io non capisco.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivere che il conte nel forum risulta razzista è un confermare quello che tu e gli altri mi state scrivendo, che lui, il conte, è razzista.
> 
> Ma non nella vita reale, anzi è tutt'altro.


nella vita non ha le palle di farlo sennò lo inculano a passo di mehari, ma questo non significa che non è razzista.
E pure vigliacco.

Ma, siccome sei della stessa pasta, non lo capirai.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco.


nemmeno io, e sono contento di non capire certe merde umane.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

evasa la pratica cagacazzi di che si parla oggi?
a me perplesso sembra  diventato trottolino amoroso e tubarao picchiatello.
proporrei un cambio della guardia con una mossa femminista finalmente le donne alla guida di questo forum di disperati:
farfalla (basta non nominarle la franzoni ed è molto obiettiva ,sbrisciolata e brunetta .triunvirato secco


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> nella vita non ha le palle di farlo sennò lo inculano a passo di mehari, ma questo non significa che non è razzista.
> E pure vigliacco.
> 
> Ma, siccome sei della stessa pasta, non lo capirai.


Condivido il concetto e aggiungo.Che senso avrebbe passare per razzista qui dentro e non esserlo nella vita reale?A quale scopo?


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

chiusa parentesi ...ho fatto prendere un po' d'aria


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> evasa la pratica cagacazzi di che si parla oggi?
> a me perplesso sembra  diventato trottolino amoroso e tubarao picchiatello.
> proporrei un cambio della guardia con una mossa femminista finalmente le donne alla guida di questo forum di disperati:
> farfalla (basta non nominarle la franzoni ed è molto obiettiva ,sbrisciolata e brunetta .triunvirato secco


Io sarei per:chiara,farfalla e nicka.


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido il concetto e aggiungo.Che senso avrebbe passare per razzista qui dentro e non esserlo nella vita reale?A quale scopo?


le banderuole sono e restano banderuole, Oscu'!


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sarei per:chiara,farfalla e nicka.


No no, per carità...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> evasa la pratica cagacazzi di che si parla oggi?
> a me perplesso sembra diventato trottolino amoroso e tubarao picchiatello.
> proporrei un cambio della guardia con una mossa femminista finalmente le donne alla guida di questo forum di disperati:
> farfalla (*basta non nominarle la franzoni *ed è molto obiettiva ,sbrisciolata e brunetta .triunvirato secco


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa cosa mi perseguita


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sarei per:chiara,farfalla e nicka.


basta che prima postino la foto del culo, sennò no: dobbiamo pur valutare il potenziale, no?


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No no, per carità...


Invece si.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece si.


Mi autobannerei!


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> basta che prima postino la foto del culo, sennò no: dobbiamo pur valutare il potenziale, no?


Su farfalla e chiara andrei sulla parola.Su ncka...quasi...6 chiappe mica da ridere....


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi autobannerei!


Tu sai che mi costa caro scriverlo...ma hai una bella testa.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai che mi costa caro scriverlo...ma hai una bella testa.


Se domani divento moderatrice o amministratrice la stessa testa diventerebbe di cazzo...
No no, per carità!!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se domani divento moderatrice o amministratrice la stessa testa diventerebbe di cazzo...
> No no, per carità!!


quindi hai dato a perply del testadicazzo... 

Su, poche storie e facce vede' er culo!


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*SImy*



zadig ha detto:


> quindi hai dato a perply del testadicazzo...
> 
> Su, poche storie e facce vede' er culo!


Perply era testa di cazzo prima...adesso è cambiato...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi hai dato a perply del testadicazzo...
> 
> Su, poche storie e facce vede' er culo!




No, per quello non sei ancora pronto!


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

se serve un'amministratrice non abbiate remore.qualche piccola tassa sugli insulti gioverebbe: un disagiata della merda dieci euro, due mentecatti 30:dollari:
che business


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perply era testa di cazzo prima...adesso è cambiato...:rotfl:


ah sì? Quindi stai alludendo che è... invertito rispetto al diventarlo in quanto admin! 

Però non chiamarmi Simy!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, per quello non sei ancora pronto!


maledetta... sempre a proteggerti il culo!


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> maledetta... sempre a proteggerti il culo!


Chiamami scema!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiamami scema!


non mi resta che aspettare il giorno in cui metterai la testa sotto la sabbia!


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non mi resta che aspettare il giorno in cui metterai la testa sotto la sabbia!


Ma non succederà mai il 29 febbraio!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non succederà mai il 29 febbraio!


per te mi farò dare un pisello di cortesia, ecco!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> maledetta... sempre a proteggerti il culo!


Te lo faccio vedere io se vuoi...

Eccolo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotflmi bannano sicuro sicuro )


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Te lo faccio vedere io se vuoi...
> View attachment 9651
> Eccolo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflmi bannano sicuro sicuro )


Minchia, magari!! 
Comunque una robetta simile ce l'ho...Victoria's Secret...


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> per te mi farò dare un pisello di cortesia, ecco!


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Te lo faccio vedere io se vuoi...
> View attachment 9651
> Eccolo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflmi bannano sicuro sicuro )


ma questo è il tuo, lo riconosco!
Sono fisionomista, io!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia, magari!!
> Comunque una robetta simile ce l'ho...Victoria's Secret...


Anch'io...Ma la conservo per il matrimonio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anch'io...Ma la conservo per il matrimonio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, io per il matrimonio ho la mutanda bianca di cotone, di quelle belle comode!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma questo è il tuo, lo riconosco!
> Sono fisionomista, io!


Ti ricordi allora...E perche non m'hai chiamata il giorno dopo?


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti ricordi allora...E perche non m'hai chiamata il giorno dopo?


perchè sprizzavo così tanta.... energia da creare interferenze al telefono...


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> perchè sprizzavo così tanta.... energia da creare interferenze al telefono...


Biricchiiiiino Dai che t'ho perdonato :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Te lo faccio vedere io se vuoi...
> View attachment 9651
> Eccolo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflmi bannano sicuro sicuro )


S'intravede pure un bel paio di tette.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> S'intravede pure un bel paio di tette.


Son timida però  ma eccole


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Son timida però  ma eccole
> View attachment 9653


Ma scusa...alla fine chi era!? Io o tu?!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa...alla fine chi era!? Io o tu?!


Ma chi ti pensa FACOCERA!IO ovviamente:rotfl:Ma guarda te che presunzione....:rotfl:Che poi non violerei mai la privacy degli altri


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Richiedo il ban di Tebe, immediato, indeterminato, e richiedo i dati anagrafici per andarla a pescare sotto casa!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa...alla fine chi era!? Io o tu?!


io non capisco la mia scrittura e sono un asino, ok..

ma che tu non riconosci le tue tette...


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io non capisco la mia scrittura e sono un asino, ok..
> 
> ma che tu non riconosci le tue tette...


Appunto che le disconosco che mi viene il dubbio!!! 

Oppure Eratò mi ha photoshoppato i nei che ho sulla tetta destra!!!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto che le disconosco che mi viene il dubbio!!!
> 
> Oppure Eratò mi ha photoshoppato i nei che ho sulla tetta destra!!!


ora capisci perchè a volte mi sbaglio e nei momenti intimi ti chiamo Eratò?
Succede pure con lei, ma mica s'incazza se la chiamo Nicka!


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora capisci perchè a volte mi sbaglio e nei momenti intimi ti chiamo Eratò?
> Succede pure con lei, ma mica s'incazza se la chiamo Nicka!


Comincia a usare un nomignolo, che so...tesoro, dolcezza, bellezza, ammmmore!!!


Bisogna insegnarti tutto!!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora capisci perchè a volte mi sbaglio e nei momenti intimi ti chiamo Eratò?
> Succede pure con lei, ma mica s'incazza se la chiamo Nicka!


È perchè  Nicka ti ama....io ti voglio solo per il tuo CORPO!Che poi vabbé  che qui fai il modesto ma mi ricordo ancora di quanto sei dotato e passionale


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

*President*



Eratò ha detto:


> È perchè Nicka ti ama....io ti voglio solo per il tuo CORPO!Che poi vabbé che qui fai il modesto ma mi ricordo ancora di quanto sei dotato e passionale


:corna:


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È perchè  Nicka ti ama....io ti voglio solo per il tuo CORPO!Che poi vabbé  che qui fai il modesto ma mi ricordo ancora di quanto sei dotato e passionale


Poi sono io la facocera!!!!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È perchè  Nicka ti ama....io ti voglio solo per il tuo CORPO!Che poi vabbé  che qui fai il modesto ma mi ricordo ancora di quanto sei dotato e passionale


vedo che la lente di ingrandimento fa vedere le cose nella giusta prospettiva... benebenebene!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comincia a usare un nomignolo, che so...tesoro, dolcezza, bellezza, ammmmore!!!
> 
> 
> Bisogna insegnarti tutto!!


pure tu, però... quando ti dicevo "ciucciaqui"! tu pensavi fosse il nome di un'altra e, risentita, mi hai detto che eri nicka!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto che le disconosco che mi viene il dubbio!!!
> 
> Oppure Eratò mi ha photoshoppato i nei che ho sulla tetta destra!!!



Ah bella le tette di Erató  son rimaste nella storia tanto che ci fanno la statua e le mettono al museo!Chiedo il tuo ban perché  cerchi di competere con le mie tette!


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pure tu, però... quando ti dicevo "ciucciaqui"! tu pensavi fosse il nome di un'altra e, risentita, mi hai detto che eri nicka!


Ma scusa, per forza pensavo fosse un nome...
Dove avrei dovuto ciucciare!?


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :corna:


Ecco brava, ora fallo notare per mezza giornata!!!


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ah bella le tette di Erató  son rimaste nella storia tanto che ci fanno la statua e le mettono al museo!Chiedo il tuo ban perché  cerchi di competere con le mie tette!


Non parlate di tette che poi Tebe si agita... già c'ha Damocle sulla testa...


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :corna:


Ho scelto la complice sbagliata mi sa... :unhappy:


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa, per forza pensavo fosse un nome...
> Dove avrei dovuto ciucciare!?


ma sei miope, così tanto che l'ultima volta ciucciavi il pomello del letto!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :corna:


Non cercare di diffamarmi va bene?Bannatela!Con zadig è  successo molto prima di President ed è  stato solo fisicità....Coll President invece è  puro AMOOOOOORE!!!:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma sei miope, così tanto che l'ultima volta ciucciavi il pomello del letto!


Mi ero illusa che ci fosse un minimo di sostanza!!!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vedo che la lente di ingrandimento fa vedere le cose nella giusta prospettiva... benebenebene!



Tesoro ti ricordi male... Era il microscopio elettronico che mi ero portata


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non cercare di diffamarmi va bene?Bannatela!Con zadig è  successo molto prima di President ed è  stato solo fisicità....Coll President invece è  puro AMOOOOOORE!!!:carneval:


ti comunico che ora president è fidanzato con me.
Aborriamo vuoi brutte femmine!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ero illusa che ci fosse un minimo di sostanza!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti comunico che ora president è fidanzato con me.
> Aborriamo vuoi brutte femmine!


SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti comunico che ora president è fidanzato con me.
> Aborriamo vuoi brutte femmine!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Appena arriva President chiede il tuo ban...


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ero illusa che ci fosse un minimo di sostanza!!!


e mica sono così freddo!

Ora capisco anche perchè ti siedi sempre sui paracarri...


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tesoro ti ricordi male... Era il microscopio elettronico che mi ero portata


sono piccoli dettagli.. irrilevanti...


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti comunico che ora president è fidanzato con me.
> Aborriamo vuoi brutte femmine!


Bannatelo!!!Subito!Non ci credo!


:incazzato:


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Appena arriva President chiede il tuo ban...


lottiamo insieme per un forum fallocratico!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho scelto la complice sbagliata mi sa... :unhappy:



Non te la prendere lola...l'ho fatto per te!Sai in questi casi bisogna prima valutare e siccome tu eri impegnata pensai di farti un favore...Non ero in me!


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> lottiamo insieme per un forum fallocratico!


Ma guarda del cratico non m'interessa,mi basta il resto della parola:mexican:


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma guarda del cratico non m'interessa,mi basta il resto della parola:mexican:


ora dobbiamo fare uno schizzo.
Uno schizzo del logo del forum, eh!


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e mica sono così freddo!
> 
> Ora capisco anche perchè ti siedi sempre sui paracarri...


Capiscila...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco brava, ora fallo notare per mezza giornata!!!



Pensavo di metterlo in firma o aprirci un 3d
Ora vedo il da farsi


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capiscila...
> 
> View attachment 9654


avoja se la capisco!
È la pubblicità di una vasellina, francese se non ricordo male! 

Questa va bene per me e te:


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora dobbiamo fare uno schizzo.
> Uno schizzo del logo del forum, eh!


Eh?Son terra terra e sgalletata abbi pazienza...


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> avoja se la capisco!
> È la pubblicità di una vasellina, francese se non ricordo male!
> 
> Questa va bene per me e te:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma seriamente, c'è gente che ancora usa quella roba?! :unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> avoja se la capisco!
> È la pubblicità di una vasellina, francese se non ricordo male!
> 
> Questa va bene per me e te:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...adesso si spiegano tante cose....


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le cose più interessanti accadono sempre quando non ci sono io. Andatevene a fanculo.


Io tanta paura.
Non so ancora la punizione e sono assolutamente terrorizzata.
L admin mannaro è proprio mannaro.









Che gli cadesse il pipino peloso.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo di metterlo in firma o aprirci un 3d
> Ora vedo il da farsi


Noooooooooooo!President non li credereeeeere!


IO SON VERGINE.... DI SENTIMENTI


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo!President non li credereeeeere!
> IO SON VERGINE.... DI SENTIMENTI


Lo so. Con te e Lolapal è amore vero, che supera anche i cornetti che mi fate. 
(Però sarebbe veramente ora che vi decidiate a darmela, perchè ok il cuore ma anche le altre parti del corpo scalpitano).


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo so. Con te e Lolapal è amore vero, che supera anche i cornetti che mi fate.
> (Però sarebbe veramente ora che vi decidiate a darmela, perchè ok il cuore ma anche le altre parti del corpo scalpitano).


Quindi io sto facendo tutto sto cinema per nulla?
Sedotta e abbandonata
E il primo mp che pubblichi è il mio dandomi l'illusione di essere la preferita
Tristezza


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo so. Con te e Lolapal è amore vero, che supera anche i cornetti che mi fate.
> (Però sarebbe veramente ora che vi decidiate a darmela, perchè ok il cuore ma anche le altre parti del corpo scalpitano).


Lolaaaaaa mettiti il perizoma e la minigonna e muoviamociiiiii!E sbrigati che c'è  Farfalla nei paraggi!President :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lolaaaaaa mettiti il perizoma e la minigonna e muoviamociiiiii!E sbrigati che c'è Farfalla nei paraggi!President :inlove::inlove::inlove:


E' tutto vostro


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> lottiamo insieme per un *forum fallocratico*!


:diffi:



Eratò ha detto:


> Non te la prendere lola...l'ho fatto per te!Sai in questi casi bisogna prima valutare e siccome tu eri impegnata pensai di farti un favore...Non ero in me!


Va bene... ti perdono... capisco le attenuanti... Dai, passami a prendere che ci chiama... 



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo so. Con te e Lolapal è amore vero, che supera anche i cornetti che mi fate.
> (Però sarebbe veramente ora che vi decidiate a darmela, perchè ok il cuore ma anche le altre parti del corpo scalpitano).


Io i cornetti proprio no!  E' lei... però perdonala, dai... Stiamo arrivando... 



farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io sto facendo tutto sto cinema per nulla?
> Sedotta e abbandonata
> E il primo mp che pubblichi è il mio dandomi l'illusione di essere la preferita
> Tristezza


Mica può andare sempre bene...


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lolaaaaaa mettiti il perizoma e la minigonna e muoviamociiiiii!E sbrigati che c'è  Farfalla nei paraggi!President :inlove::inlove::inlove:





farfalla ha detto:


> E' tutto vostro


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedo che non ci arrivi. Scriverlo perchè sei tartassato giornalmente da post e anche 3D,  a lui dedicati, e rispondere in quella maniera perchè sai che colpisci, è un atto di difesa, e nel caso del conte anche di goliardia e scherno nei confronti di chi da importanza ad offese del genere. Offese lo sono, mica scrivo di no, ma sono la controparte di chi ci sorride per chi continuamente gli sta addosso.
> 
> A me il conte personalmente ha detto altro, ti garantisco che non è razzista. Ma avevo già scritto nell'altro post.
> 
> ...



Ciao

lasciamo stare il passato, dove il Conte divideva il forum praticamente in due. 
Facendo passare certi utenti, per esasperazione, dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto, per come poi reagivano. Mi vengono spontaneamente più utenti in mente. Tra qui Alex. Vero, esasperato anche da Stermy. 

Torniamo più verso un passato vicino. E se siamo onesti, non si tratta solo di parole razziste. Figuriamoci. Vogliamo ricordare come spiegò, che a secondo chi violenta una donna, possa fare pure piacere? Vogliamo ricordare le minacce ben chiare? Vogliamo ricordare, che ai barboni bisogna coprirli di benzina e dare fuoco? Vogliamo ricordare tante altre cose? ... Tu giudichi secondo la simpatia, e non secondo i contenuti. Perciò risulti una banderuola. Ad esempio, io dico sempre le stesse cose. A secondo come stiamo messi, o mi approvi o mi disapprovi. Senza che vada a prendere altre questioni, dove è stato ben chiaro questo aspetto. Perciò, basterebbe dire, che a te è simpatico e su certe cose ci passi sopra. 

Parlare del Conte, mi fa veramente ridere. Più ancora quelli che cerano giustificazioni. Come si fa?


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciamo stare il passato, dove il Conte divideva il forum praticamente in due.
> Facendo passare certi utenti, per esasperazione, dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto, per come poi reagivano. Mi vengono spontaneamente più utenti in mente. Tra qui Alex. Vero, esasperato anche da Stermy.
> ...


continuo a quotarti perchè spieghi in modo chiaro ed equilibrato.
ma cerca di non esacerbarti troppo che non ne vale proprio la pena


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> continuo a quotarti perchè spieghi in modo chiaro ed equilibrato.
> ma cerca di non esacerbarti troppo che non ne vale proprio la pena



Ciao

in fin dei conti lo so, che non ne vale la pena. Che non si cava un ragno dal buco (l'ho imparato da poco  bellissima pure questa). Ma credo, che rispondere ogni tanto, non può fare male. Perché qua nessuno è fesso. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in fin dei conti lo so, che non ne vale la pena. Che non si cava un ragno dal buco (l'ho imparato da poco  bellissima pure questa). Ma credo, che rispondere ogni tanto, non può fare male. Perché qua nessuno è fesso.
> 
> ...


No fai benissimo a rispondere..:up::amici:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in fin dei conti lo so, che non ne vale la pena. Che non si cava un ragno dal buco (l'ho imparato da poco  bellissima pure questa). Ma credo, che rispondere ogni tanto, non può fare male.* Perché qua nessuno è fesso*.
> 
> ...



allora grazie, perché lo fai anche per me


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto diverse volte che il conte ama prendere in giro con frasi del genere. Sono frasi di cattivo gusto e su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Più volte il conte in qualsiasi maniera mi ha confermato quello che ti ho scritto sopra. Quindi arrivare a definirlo razzista etc mi sembra alquanto pesante.
> 
> ...


Caro Ultimo concordo,conosco il Conte ed e'tutt'altro che razzista,Ma qui'tutti sono omologati,la linea e'trattarlo come appestato,e cosi'per piaggeria,fanno moltissimi utenti.
Ovviamente posso solo dedurre,non leggendo ormai quasi piu'nessuno scritto.......immagino che Conte  abbia scritto la battuta sul Vesuvio....cretinata da stadio.Persino nella tollerante e apertissima Romagna,il Napoli Calcio e'stato accolto con quel coro,sono goliardate.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo concordo,conosco il Conte ed e'tutt'altro che razzista,Ma qui'tutti sono omologati,la linea e'trattarlo come appestato,e cosi'per piaggeria,fanno moltissimi utenti.
> Ovviamente posso solo dedurre,non leggendo ormai quasi piu'nessuno scritto.......immagino che Conte  abbia scritto la battuta sul Vesuvio....cretinata da stadio.Persino nella tollerante e apertissima Romagna,il Napoli Calcio e'stato accolto con quel coro,sono goliardate.



Lothar, mi sono arreso. Io quello che dovevo scrivere l'ho scritto. Tu in quanto conoscente del conte, non solo forumisticamente, lo stai confermando. Non a me chiaramente, ma a chi invece non vuole accettarlo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo concordo,conosco il Conte ed e'tutt'altro che razzista,Ma qui'tutti sono omologati,la linea e'trattarlo come appestato,e cosi'per piaggeria,fanno moltissimi utenti.
> Ovviamente posso solo dedurre,non leggendo ormai quasi piu'nessuno scritto.......immagino che Conte  abbia scritto la battuta sul Vesuvio....cretinata da stadio.Persino nella tollerante e apertissima Romagna,il Napoli Calcio e'stato accolto con quel coro,sono goliardate.


Credimi mi meraviglio di te.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi mi meraviglio di te.



Come forse sai moglie e amante hanno a che fare con il Sud.......ti pare che io potrei essere amico di un razzista??


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Come forse sai moglie e amante hanno a che fare con il Sud.......ti pare che io potrei essere amico di un razzista??


Di un razzista no,di un emerito coglione sicuramente....!


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo concordo,conosco il Conte ed e'tutt'altro che razzista,Ma qui'tutti sono omologati,la linea e'trattarlo come appestato,e cosi'per piaggeria,fanno moltissimi utenti.
> Ovviamente posso solo dedurre,non leggendo ormai quasi piu'nessuno scritto.......immagino che Conte  abbia scritto la battuta sul Vesuvio....cretinata da stadio.Persino nella tollerante e apertissima Romagna,il Napoli Calcio e'stato accolto con quel coro,sono goliardate.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar, mi sono arreso. Io quello che dovevo scrivere l'ho scritto. Tu in quanto conoscente del conte, non solo forumisticamente, lo stai confermando. Non a me chiaramente, ma a chi invece non vuole accettarlo.


fantastico, ci sono scemo e più scemo (l'ordine si può anche invertire)!


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar, mi sono arreso. Io quello che dovevo scrivere l'ho scritto. Tu in quanto conoscente del conte, non solo forumisticamente, lo stai confermando. Non a me chiaramente, ma a chi invece non vuole accettarlo.



Ciao

certo, ti arrendi. Di cosa poi esattamente?

Ammirevole la tolleranza e le capriole artistiche di pensiero che fai, per spiegare, che dietro quel porsi del Conte non vi è nulla di male. Anche se tocca in modo evidente la sensibilità di tanti utenti. Come mai non riesci a fare le stesse capriole artistiche o ad avere la stessa tolleranza verso altri? Parlo di Tebe (nel passato, ora provi a riavere la sua simpatia), o di me ... ma anche altri, ad esempio. Siamo così mostruosi? Siamo così spregevoli? ... Come mai? Cosa vedi, che altri non vedono?


sienne


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, ti arrendi. Di cosa poi esattamente?
> 
> ...


Caso mai venissero dei dubbi, e parlo per me, ultimo nella mia scala interiore è dove è sempre stato nella ultimo anno e mezzo.
Oltre il fondo.
Come lui mi scrisse... Penso di te tutto il male possibile,  ovviamente io anche di lui.
Forumisticamente parlando  naturalmente, al di la dello schermo spero per lui e quelli che gli stanno intorno, sia meglio.

Nella discussione del ban abbiamo anche parlato e se scrive qualcosa di condivisibile, minstupisco e gli do pure un verde.

Ma questo non vuol dire nulla appunto.
Zero stima.
Zero di tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, ti arrendi. Di cosa poi esattamente?
> 
> ...



Arrendersi nel senso che intendo io, è quello di ripetere più volte delle opinioni, o rispondere ripetutamente a delle domande che già hanno avuto una risposta. 

Mi domandi  come mai non riesco nei confronti di Tebe ...etc etc.... 
Nei confronti di Tebe o di altri la situazione creatasi a me dispiace, e anche tantissimo. Mi piacerebbe riuscire oltre a discutere, sorridere o ridere di alcune battute, e personalmente spesso rido e sorrido leggendo il forum. Ultimamente in un paio di casi tra me e Tebe c'è stato ( o comunque io l'ho percepita così) un riuscire a sorridere o per una risata o per un dialogo che alla fine ci ha visti contrari. E fino a quando si riesce ad esprimersi civilmente anche se alla fine ognuno rimane della propria opinione è una conquista per un po tutti. Io non la vedo come cercare di accattivarsi una simpatia, io la vedo come ho appena scritto. Aggiungendo anche, rispetto per quelle persone che attingono dal forum, dove senza per forza di situazioni "anomale" passare attraverso litigi sterili e inutili. 
Ma so bene che cosa pensa Tebe di me, di me forumisticamente parlando. Mi dispiace che lei pensi questo, la colpa è anche mia che gli ho dato modo di inquadrarmi nella maniera in cui lei mi vede. E vale per un po tutti quelli con cui ho avuto scontri. 

Le situazioni a volte degenerano e riprenderle è molto difficile.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Arrendersi nel senso che intendo io, è quello di ripetere più volte delle opinioni, o rispondere ripetutamente a delle domande che già hanno avuto una risposta.
> 
> Mi domandi  come mai non riesco nei confronti di Tebe ...etc etc....
> Nei confronti di Tebe o di altri la situazione creatasi a me dispiace, e anche tantissimo. Mi piacerebbe riuscire oltre a discutere, sorridere o ridere di alcune battute, e personalmente spesso rido e sorrido leggendo il forum. Ultimamente in un paio di casi tra me e Tebe c'è stato ( o comunque io l'ho percepita così) un riuscire a sorridere o per una risata o per un dialogo che alla fine ci ha visti contrari. E fino a quando si riesce ad esprimersi civilmente anche se alla fine ognuno rimane della propria opinione è una conquista per un po tutti. Io non la vedo come cercare di accattivarsi una simpatia, io la vedo come ho appena scritto. Aggiungendo anche, rispetto per quelle persone che attingono dal forum, dove senza per forza di situazioni "anomale" passare attraverso litigi sterili e inutili.
> ...



Ciao

lasciamo stare. Veramente. Perché mi metti in una situazione non tanto piacevole. E non mi piace essere usata. Oltre al fatto che glissi, come al tuo solito, su ciò che non ti conviene. La questione che ho riportato, tocca tutto un'altro aspetto. E non dire, di non aver capito. E non venire con le situazioni degenerano. A me hai detto tutt'un altra cosa. Su cui ero in pieno disaccordo. O menti ora, o mi hai mentito allora. Certo, il sentire può cambiare. Ma quello che è stato, è stato. Ma non è questo il punto. Se non hai voglia di prenderne riferimento, allora lascia perdere di rispondere. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciamo stare. Veramente. Perché mi metti in una situazione non tanto piacevole. E non mi piace essere usata. Oltre al fatto che glissi, come al tuo solito, su ciò che non ti conviene. La questione che ho riportato, tocca tutto un'altro aspetto. E non dire, di non aver capito. E non venire con le situazioni degenerano. A me hai detto tutt'un altra cosa. Su cui ero in pieno disaccordo. O menti ora, o mi hai mentito allora. Certo, il sentire può cambiare. Ma quello che è stato, è stato. Ma non è questo il punto. Se non hai voglia di prenderne riferimento, allora lascia perdere di rispondere.
> 
> ...


Glisso su cosa? 
Usata su cosa, in quale maniera? 
Perchè non devo scrivere sulle situazioni che degenerano se per un mio sentire è così? ( ti ricordo che si parla anche in generale) 
Il passato appartiene al passato, il presente presuppone un pensiero diverso, si spera migliore. O comunque, il presente viene ridimensionato in quanto diversi, a situazioni che inizialmente potevano influenzarti, dato il forte disagio che si poteva avere, ti ricordo la vera anima del forum e le sue tematiche ed i motivi che mi/ci hanno fatto entrare.

Comunque, parla chiaro. Io sto rispondendo in base a delle sensazioni, se parlassi più chiaramente potrei risponderti in maniera migliore. 

però dovresti, se puoi, farmi una gentilezza, cerca di scrivermi in maniera diversa, da come scrivi oltre che risultare non chiara, mi sembri anche come chi già inizialmente punta il dito. Sono mie impressioni, se sbaglio me lo confermerai tu.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Glisso su cosa?
> Usata su cosa, in quale maniera?
> Perchè non devo scrivere sulle situazioni che degenerano se per un mio sentire è così? ( ti ricordo che si parla anche in generale)
> Il passato appartiene al passato, il presente presuppone un pensiero diverso, si spera migliore. O comunque, il presente viene ridimensionato in quanto diversi, a situazioni che inizialmente potevano influenzarti, dato il forte disagio che si poteva avere, ti ricordo la vera anima del forum e le sue tematiche ed i motivi che mi/ci hanno fatto entrare.
> ...


ultimino mio, non fare il cattivaccio... tu sei un puccioso dolcione voglioso di coccole.
Ed io sono qui per fartene.
Bacinibacini!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ultimino mio, non fare il cattivaccio... tu sei un puccioso dolcione voglioso di coccole.
> Ed io sono qui per fartene.
> Bacinibacini!


hai rotto i coglioni. Se io voglio cercare un dialogo che magari non arriva a nulla, chi lo sa.. e arrivi tu a scassare perennemente i coglioni con battute del cazzo, purtroppo mi metti e metti di riflesso anche altri a non concludere nulla.

Grazie.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> hai rotto i coglioni. Se io voglio cercare un dialogo che magari non arriva a nulla, chi lo sa.. e arrivi tu a scassare perennemente i coglioni con battute del cazzo, purtroppo mi metti e metti di riflesso anche altri a non concludere nulla.
> 
> Grazie.


che maschiaccio! 

Quando fai così mi viene ancora più voglia di essere puccioso...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che maschiaccio!
> 
> Quando fai così mi viene ancora più voglia di essere puccioso...



Quello che tu non riesci a capire sai cos'è? Che oltre che risultare improduttivo nei miei confronti, risulti lo stesso anche con chi si confronta con me, di conseguenza con un po tutti quelli che leggono. 

Il tutto potrebbe degenerare in una mia presa di posizione per rottura di coglioni nei miei confronti, a tempo indeterminato, (cit perplesso  ) e rispondere nella esatta maniera provocandoti ovunque. 

Vedi un po te se smetterla oppure continuare.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che tu non riesci a capire sai cos'è? Che oltre che risultare improduttivo nei miei confronti, risulti lo stesso anche con chi si confronta con me, di conseguenza con un po tutti quelli che leggono.
> 
> Il tutto potrebbe degenerare in una mia presa di posizione per rottura di coglioni nei miei confronti, a tempo indeterminato, (cit perplesso  ) e rispondere nella esatta maniera provocandoti ovunque.
> 
> Vedi un po te se smetterla oppure continuare.


quindi vorresti dire che lo schiocco dei miei bacini è in grado di provocare un uragano dall'altra parte del mondo? Oppoffarbacco!

Vorrà dire che te li do col silenziatore!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi vorresti dire che lo schiocco dei miei bacini è in grado di provocare un uragano dall'altra parte del mondo? Oppoffarbacco!
> 
> Vorrà dire che te li do col silenziatore!


No, ho detto che interventi come il tuo non mi toccano minimamente, ma tralasciare il tutto senza risponderti mi viene difficile. Onde evitare di continuare a scartavetrarmi e di conseguenza scartavetrare io a te, di smetterla perchè non credo proprio che il forum ne benefici assolutamente, nè adesso e nemmeno in mie risposte future, se non al smetti.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ho detto che interventi come il tuo non mi toccano minimamente, ma tralasciare il tutto senza risponderti mi viene difficile. Onde evitare di continuare a scartavetrarmi e di conseguenza scartavetrare io a te, di smetterla perchè non credo proprio che il forum ne benefici assolutamente, nè adesso e nemmeno in mie risposte future, se non al smetti.


ma non ti senti gonfio d'ammmore verso tutti, trottolino mio?


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi vorresti dire che lo schiocco dei miei bacini è in grado di provocare un uragano dall'altra parte del mondo? Oppoffarbacco!
> 
> Vorrà dire che te li do col silenziatore!


 scusa ma perché non li lasci dialogare?
tu non ti nascondi dietro ad un clone ma l'intento di rompere le balle lo dichiari pure


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma perché non li lasci dialogare?
> tu non ti nascondi dietro ad un clone ma l'intento di rompere le balle lo dichiari pure


un bacino non ha mai fatto male a nessuno...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma non ti senti gonfio d'ammmore verso tutti, trottolino mio?


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


>


ciao Puccina!
Come stai oggi?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ciao Puccina!
> Come stai oggi?


molto bene grazie e tu? puccina...ci chiami tutte puccina, mi apsettavo na cosa un po piu inter nos...
sono proprio come tutte le altre...
shame


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> molto bene grazie e tu? puccina...ci chiami tutte puccina, mi apsettavo na cosa un po piu inter nos...
> sono proprio come tutte le altre...
> shame


no, tu sei Puccina super, lo sai!
Il fatto è che ho capito che un giorno senza essere pucciosi è un giorno sprecato...

E sono contento che stai bene, Missina bona.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, tu sei Puccina super, lo sai!
> Il fatto è che ho capito che *un giorno senza essere pucciosi è un giorno sprecato*...
> 
> E sono contento che stai bene, Missina bona.


esatto e anche il fatto che un bacino non ha mai fatto male a nessuno. tutt altro...anzi vieni qui che ti faccio le supercoccole e pure frrr frrr frrr


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> esatto e anche il fatto che un bacino non ha mai fatto male a nessuno. tutt altro...anzi vieni qui che ti faccio le supercoccole e pure frrr frrr frrr


uao, pure frrr frrr! 
Sei una super micia miciosa!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Piu che cafonesca l'ho ritenuta da bastardi proprio






lunaiena ha detto:


> sapendo che ho un marito che può leggere il forum
> sapendo (ammettendo sia vero ) che il conte è un puttaniere ,
> Comunque queste cose mi danno modo di conoscere la gente e di
> valutare quanto lontano starle...
> ...


Luna con tutta la solidarietà possibile chi piú ti ha offesa qui è stato proprio il conte che ti ha dedicato thread in cui si è rivolto a te in un modo che io trovai imbarazzante. Non deve essere stata una sensazione solo mia perché non ricordo interventi di nessuno, penso proprio per rispetto nei tuoi confronti. Tu rispondevi divertita. Anche rispetto alla tua gravidanza le battute, chiamiamole così, sono state molto molto pesanti.

Evidentemente per te, come un po' per tutti, se la battuta viene da chi ti piace diventa accettabile.
Questa osservazione non è in difesa di nessuna battuta fuori luogo.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luna con tutta la solidarietà possibile chi piú ti ha offesa qui è stato proprio il conte che ti ha dedicato thread in cui si è rivolto a te in un modo che io trovai imbarazzante. Non deve essere stata una sensazione solo mia perché non ricordo interventi di nessuno, penso proprio per rispetto nei tuoi confronti. Tu rispondevi divertita. Anche rispetto alla tua gravidanza le battute, chiamiamole così, sono state molto molto pesanti.
> 
> Evidentemente per te, come un po' per tutti, se la battuta viene da chi ti piace diventa accettabile.
> Questa osservazione non è in difesa di nessuna battuta fuori luogo.





Quoto.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luna con tutta la solidarietà possibile chi piú ti ha offesa qui è stato proprio il conte che ti ha dedicato thread in cui si è rivolto a te in un modo che io trovai imbarazzante. Non deve essere stata una sensazione solo mia perché non ricordo interventi di nessuno, penso proprio per rispetto nei tuoi confronti. Tu rispondevi divertita. Anche rispetto alla tua gravidanza le battute, chiamiamole così, sono state molto molto pesanti.
> 
> Evidentemente per te, come un po' per tutti, s*e la battuta viene da chi ti piace diventa accettabile.*
> Questa osservazione non è in difesa di nessuna battuta fuori luogo.





a parte che l'ho scritto ieri in più post...
e il mio ritornare sull'argomento non era per chiedere o avere 
solidarietà sulla battuta era appunto per
far notare questo particolare...

per quanto riguarda battute pessime del Conte
O di altri 
ho l'abitudine di risolverla in privato ...
e questo è appurato da più di un utente 
e da averlo scritto più volte in chiaro 
non ho l'abitudine di mettere in piazza 
le cose che sono tra me ed un'altra persona 
so cavarmela benissimo faccia faccia...

quindi non cercare di strumentalizzare post
per far apparire una cosa per un'altra...


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Glisso su cosa?
> Usata su cosa, in quale maniera?
> Perchè non devo scrivere sulle situazioni che degenerano se per un mio sentire è così? ( ti ricordo che si parla anche in generale)
> Il passato appartiene al passato, il presente presuppone un pensiero diverso, si spera migliore. O comunque, il presente viene ridimensionato in quanto diversi, a situazioni che inizialmente potevano influenzarti, dato il forte disagio che si poteva avere, ti ricordo la vera anima del forum e le sue tematiche ed i motivi che mi/ci hanno fatto entrare.
> ...







sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciamo stare il passato, dove il Conte divideva il forum praticamente in due.
> Facendo passare certi utenti, per esasperazione, dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto, per come poi reagivano. Mi vengono spontaneamente più utenti in mente. Tra qui Alex. Vero, esasperato anche da Stermy.
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, ti arrendi. Di cosa poi esattamente?
> 
> ...




Ciao

il punto sta scritto sopra. Senza allargarci. Se no, potrei riportare tante situazioni, dove non hai affrontato con dei discorsi o dialoghi, ma con dei giochetti sporchi. Non entriamo in quel campo. Almeno io non ho intenzioni. Non sta a me dirti certe cose ... se le sai benissimo. 

Ritornando sulla questione, basta leggere. Se non si capisce, basta chiedere. 
E se non riesci a rispondere, lascia stare. La questione è molto semplice. 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> a parte che l'ho scritto ieri in più post...
> e il mio ritornare sull'argomento non era per chiedere o avere
> solidarietà sulla battuta era appunto per
> far notare questo particolare...
> ...


ma non credo che Brunetta voglia strumetalizzare nulla.
e' una cosa che notai anche io e pensai che a me avrebbe dato fastidio. soprattutto in pubblica e soprattutto in gravidanza.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non credo che Brunetta voglia strumetalizzare nulla.
> e' una cosa che notai anche io e pensai che a me avrebbe dato fastidio. soprattutto in pubblica e soprattutto in gravidanza.



Ciao

quoto ... 

lo pensai pure io ... :unhappy:
per rispetto, non mi sono mai intromessa. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


poi certo, con i propri amici ognuno ha la confidenza che vuole. ma con me e me e basta, non di fronte a tutti, ripeto, in gravidanza....alcune , Brunetta ha usato il termine piu giusto secondo me, erano imbarazzanti


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> poi certo, con i propri amici ognuno ha la confidenza che vuole. ma con me e me e basta, non di fronte a tutti, ripeto, in gravidanza....alcune , Brunetta ha usato il termine piu giusto secondo me, erano imbarazzanti


mi sembra di averlo detto no che 
le cose che mi infastidiscono le risolvo in privato...
son fatta così 

comunque il mio tornare sulla questione non è
per rigirare il tutto 
arrivando alla conclusione che sbaglio la mie amicizie...

che poi dinuovo 
Dovremmo discutere sulla definizione di amicizia...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> mi sembra di averlo detto no che
> le cose che mi infastidiscono le risolvo in privato...
> son fatta così
> 
> ...


certo, tu sei fatta cosi, ma qui sei su un forum.
se il conte si permette di fare l asino con e tu in chiaro non proferisci parola, il popolo che ha sempre fame, cosa deve pensare? 
sti cazzi dirai tu...
va bene certamente, ma forse di su e di giu a questo signorotto sono state date troppe liberta....e appunto, l asino cade li 

io puntualizzavo solo che per me Brunetta non stesse strumentalizzando proprio nulla


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo, tu sei fatta cosi, ma qui sei su un forum.
> se il conte si permette di fare l asino con e tu in chiaro non proferisci parola, il popolo che ha sempre fame, cosa deve pensare?
> sti cazzi dirai tu...
> va bene certamente, ma forse di su e di giu a questo signorotto sono state date troppe liberta....e appunto, l asino cade li
> ...


Ok
ma cominciamo a dar da mangiare roba buona al popolo
non veleno ...

almeno io la vedo così..,


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok
> ma cominciamo a dar da mangiare roba buona al popolo
> non veleno ...
> 
> almeno io la vedo così..,


per la serie: porgi l'altra chiappa?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> per la serie: porgi l'altra chiappa?


Perché no..
cioe se tu(generico) fai una battuta 
cretina ,pessima o qualsivoglia non vedo 
il perché il problema debba essere mio


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il punto sta scritto sopra. Senza allargarci. Se no, potrei riportare tante situazioni, dove non hai affrontato con dei discorsi o dialoghi, ma con dei giochetti sporchi. Non entriamo in quel campo. Almeno io non ho intenzioni. Non sta a me dirti certe cose ... se le sai benissimo.
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto dei copia ed incolla che non servono a nulla. infatti ti chiedevo di spiegarmi, già prima. Nell'altro post.

Su quello che mi hai incollato mi hai fatto  "a parere mio, in maniera non tanto simpatica," delle domande,  ti avevo chiesto in proposito di esprimerti diversamente visto l'atteggiamento che notavo e che stai continuando ad avere. Ti avevo chiesto inoltre di spiegarmi dove glissavo etc..... Mi hai fatto il copia ed incolla, che, ripeto, non è un rispondermi, è soltanto un copia ed incolla.

Quindi se vorresti chiarirmi nel "punto" in cui ti faccio delle domande in maniera tale da poterti rispondere senza glissare etc, te ne sarei grato.  


PS: ricordarti che scrivere " con dei giochetti sporchi" fa parte si del tuo sentire, ma sono accuse ben precise. Se vuoi prima risolviamo chiarendoci adesso, dandomi la possibilità di risponderti sul glissare etc, dopo mi spieghi le accuse dei giochetti sporchi. 

Nel caso in cui ti riferisci al passato, visto che leggo altri nick tipo alex, postami il link, mi vado a rileggere il tutto, se ricorderò bene i motivi delle mie risposte  sono quasi certo che li ricorderò, saprò risponderti.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Perché no..
> cioe se tu(generico) fai una battuta
> cretina ,pessima o qualsivoglia non vedo
> il perché il problema debba essere mio


infatti non lo è,  a meno che non difendi a spada tratta chi la fa.
In quel caso è come se non la ritieni tale.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> infatti non lo è,  a meno che non difendi a spada tratta chi la fa.
> In quel caso è come se non la ritieni tale.


ma come e' la cosa adesso? sei tornato ad essere volgarotto di periferia oppure sei sempre puccipuccilatte&biscotti?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> infatti non lo è,  a meno che non difendi a spada tratta chi la fa.
> In quel caso è come se non la ritieni tale.



L'abitudine di pensare che nel postare qualcosa 
ci sia l'intento di difendere qualcuno ...
non è mia...
voglio continuare a pensare che siamo tutti adulti abbastanza da riuscire 
a difenderci...


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma come e' la cosa adesso? sei tornato ad essere volgarotto di periferia oppure sei sempre puccipuccilatte&biscotti?


coattissimo e volgarissimo: oscuro ha detto che resta, quindi posso insultare liberamente.

Ma con te è ovvio che resto puccipuccioso eh!


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> L'abitudine di pensare che nel postare qualcosa
> ci sia l'intento di difendere qualcuno ...
> non è mia...
> voglio continuare a pensare che siamo tutti adulti abbastanza da riuscire
> a difenderci...


mica tutti... come nella vita reale.
Poi c'è anche chi è indifendibile, ma quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> coattissimo e volgarissimo: oscuro ha detto che resta, quindi posso insultare liberamente.
> 
> Ma con te è ovvio che resto puccipuccioso eh!


enno....eddai...un po di brutalita pure con me...prima brutto e cattivo e poi le coccole pucciose...
quanto sono clicherosa


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> enno....eddai...un po di brutalita pure con me...prima brutto e cattivo e poi le coccole pucciose...
> quanto sono clicherosa


sei pure furettosa! 

Orcaeva non riesco a far funzionare draftsight... mi sa che me la prendo con Ultimo.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sei pure furettosa!
> 
> Orcaeva non riesco a far funzionare draftsight... mi sa che me la prendo con Ultimo.


perche non mi hai mai visto dare i bacini picchiosi...
come un picchio ti rivello il naso di bacini


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> enno....eddai...un po di brutalita pure con me...prima brutto e cattivo e poi le coccole pucciose...
> quanto sono clicherosa


oh, ma oggi sto lato bitchy? 
scherzo, fai bene!


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> perche non mi hai mai visto dare i bacini picchiosi...
> come un picchio ti rivello il naso di bacini










Sei una peste, tu!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> oh, ma oggi sto lato bitchy?
> scherzo, fai bene!


ammazza, scusa dalida, ma io sono una gran mignotta qui...sempre stata, virtualmente la darei a tutti.....be zadig per primo ovvio, 
posso darla anche a te, non devi mica essere gelosa e fare cosi...basta chiedere, davvero


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Sei una peste, tu!


eccociiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza, scusa dalida, ma io sono una gran mignotta qui...sempre stata, virtualmente la darei a tutti.....be zadig per primo ovvio,
> posso darla anche a te, non devi mica essere gelosa e fare cosi...basta chiedere, davvero


ahahah!
io sono un tipo da sguardi, solo tete à tete!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahah!
> io sono un tipo da sguardi, solo tete à tete!


tette a tette piace anche a me 
ti guardo ti guardo non preoccuparti...possiamo anche andare a cena e ci guiardiamo intensamente tutta la sera negli occhi..
so dire un sacco di cose con lo sguardo


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza, scusa dalida, ma io sono una gran mignotta qui...sempre stata, virtualmente la darei a tutti.....be zadig per primo ovvio,
> posso darla anche a te, non devi mica essere gelosa e fare cosi...basta chiedere, davvero


mi piace fare da allenatore e farti fare riscaldamento! 

Questa gelosona e timidona di Dalida... convertila!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi piace fare da allenatore e farti fare riscaldamento!
> 
> Questa gelosona e timidona di Dalida... convertila!


mi sa che tocca essere romantica con dalida....
cioe' forse l uomo romantico non le piace, ma la donna romatica si....
te che consigli? io dire no fiori o cioccolatini o palloncini (io vorrei troppo ricevere dei palloncini e fare come in "UP" ) di vario colore....
tipo lunghi sguardi sesnsualissimi, bistecca sul piatto, vino rosso a tavola....e mani che se vanno in giro 
oppure vecchio metodo preistorico, na clavata in testa e bon


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *mi sa che tocca essere romantica con dalida....*
> cioe' forse l uomo romantico non le piace, ma la donna romatica si....
> te che consigli? io dire no fiori o cioccolatini o palloncini (io vorrei troppo ricevere dei palloncini e fare come in "UP" ) di vario colore....
> *tipo lunghi sguardi sesnsualissimi, bistecca sul piatto, vino rosso a tavola*....e mani che se vanno in giro
> oppure vecchio metodo preistorico, na clavata in testa e bon



ehm, non proprio.
era per dire che se uno mi piace in primo luogo cerco di farglielo capire guardandolo più e più volte, e immaginavo come cornice una cosa più affollata, tipo un locale, non so.
vabbé, lasciamo andare, dai!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ehm, non proprio.
> era per dire che se uno mi piace in primo luogo cerco di farglielo capire guardandolo più e più volte, e immaginavo come cornice una cosa più affollata, tipo un locale, non so.
> vabbé, lasciamo andare, dai!


ma sei troppo timida, se vuoi porto pure zadig....se non va con me c'e' sempre lui 
o vuoi JB?
li pero lo devi invitare tu perche se lo invito io non viene


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto dei copia ed incolla che non servono a nulla. infatti ti chiedevo di spiegarmi, già prima. Nell'altro post.
> 
> Su quello che mi hai incollato mi hai fatto  "a parere mio, in maniera non tanto simpatica," delle domande,  ti avevo chiesto in proposito di esprimerti diversamente visto l'atteggiamento che notavo e che stai continuando ad avere. Ti avevo chiesto inoltre di spiegarmi dove glissavo etc..... Mi hai fatto il copia ed incolla, che, ripeto, non è un rispondermi, è soltanto un copia ed incolla.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ti ho rimandato a rileggere, perché non ho scritto né in tedesco, né in francese, né in spagnolo, ma in italiano. E il parallelismo cho ho fatto è semplicissimo (rimanendo sulla questione che è sorta in questo thread, senza andare oltre): Se giustifichi le uscite del Conte, ritenendole gagliarde (leggi sopra alcune delle sue uscite) senza mai essere intervenuto, anzi. Cosa abbiamo di mostruoso noi (prendi solo me, senza coinvolgere altri), per spingerti a tal punto ad attaccare ripetutamente a quasi ogni post per mesi? Cioè, non è un disguido di un'opinione. Una, due, tre volte ci stanno, ma non per mesi. In altre parole: se le uscite del Conte sono da prendere con scherzo e da capire, cosa hanno le mie da non meritare tanta tolleranza e comprensione? In che cosa faccio talmente schifo, da meritarmi certe cose? Si è capito adesso?

PS: Giochi sporchi: Tra i più che mi tornano in mente ho scelto uno leggero. Purtroppo non trovo i tuoi thread di prima della tua cancellazione. Ci sono solo quelli che hai aperto da quando sei rientrato. Comunque, era un thread che avevi aperto per la questione di Bender che non bisognava attaccare un utente se era evidente che stava male. In quel periodo stavo separandomi e avevo ricevuto appena la mia diagnosi. Ti avevo scritto più volte in privato di lasciarmi stare (netta contraddizione con il thread, che avevi aperto ... ). Quando sono intervenuta dicendo che predicavi bene ma razzolavi male, hai immediatamente chiuso il thread. Un caso? No, visto cosa mi hai risposto dopo. 


PS I: Sia ben chiaro. Non mi devi rispondere. E non ho intenzione di portare avanti una discussione che si risolve con le semplici parole: mi stai sul cazzo, e basta. Ci sarebbe un'altra spiegazione, ma credo, che non sia proprio così. Se no, dovremmo veramente parlare. 



sienne


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sei troppo timida, se vuoi porto pure zadig....se non va con me c'e' sempre lui
> o vuoi JB?
> li pero lo devi invitare tu perche se lo invito io non viene


nono, queste cose apparecchiate non fanno per me.
sono più per una cosa predatoria in mezzo alla gente. estemporaneità!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nono, queste cose apparecchiate non fanno per me.
> sono più per una cosa predatoria in mezzo alla gente. estemporaneità!


allora vai inizia a correre per la jungla che ti inseguiamo in 3...tranqui, il pubblico c'e',.
sarai mica esibizionista ?


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi sa che tocca essere romantica con dalida....
> cioe' forse l uomo romantico non le piace, ma la donna romatica si....
> te che consigli? io dire no fiori o cioccolatini o palloncini (io vorrei troppo ricevere dei palloncini e fare come in "UP" ) di vario colore....
> tipo lunghi sguardi sesnsualissimi, bistecca sul piatto, vino rosso a tavola....e mani che se vanno in giro
> oppure vecchio metodo preistorico, na clavata in testa e bon


hai visto Up! Brava la Miss! Bello davvero.
Allora hai visto anche il castello errante di Howl?

A dalida sconvolgila con un vestito vagamente maschile, con cappello che contiene i capelli. Ma che si intravvede la bella merce che contiene, ovvio.
Ed una rosa.
Poi l'afferri e le piazzi la lingua in bocca... ed il gioco è fatto!


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> hai visto Up! Brava la Miss! Bello davvero.
> Allora hai visto anche il castello errante di Howl?
> 
> A dalida sconvolgila con un vestito vagamente maschile, con cappello che contiene i capelli. Ma che si intravvede la bella merce che contiene, ovvio.
> ...


È andato un altro portatile...


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nono, queste cose apparecchiate non fanno per me.
> sono più per una cosa predatoria in mezzo alla gente. estemporaneità!


hai capito dalida, che le piacciono le zozzerie in pubblico!

Miss, questa non dobbiamo farcela scappare!


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È andato un altro portatile...




A dire il vero in un certo senso è così: non mi funzionava un programma di disegno tecnico, allora mi sono rotto il cazzo ed ho formattato tutto ed ho reinstallato il SO mentre cazzeggiavo con voi.
Ed ora il programma funzia.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> hai capito dalida, che le piacciono le zozzerie in pubblico!
> 
> Miss, questa non dobbiamo farcela scappare!


lo so....io sono superesibizionista....e per l amore libero....dobbiamo essere tattici con dalida...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti ho rimandato a rileggere, perché non ho scritto né in tedesco, né in francese, né in spagnolo, ma in italiano. E il parallelismo cho ho fatto è semplicissimo (rimanendo sulla questione che è sorta in questo thread, senza andare oltre): Se giustifichi le uscite del Conte, ritenendole gagliarde (leggi sopra alcune delle sue uscite) senza mai essere intervenuto, anzi. Cosa abbiamo di mostruoso noi (prendi solo me, senza coinvolgere altri), per spingerti a tal punto ad attaccare ripetutamente a quasi ogni post per mesi? Cioè, non è un disguido di un'opinione. Una, due, tre volte ci stanno, ma non per mesi. In altre parole: se le uscite del Conte sono da prendere con scherzo e da capire, cosa hanno le mie da non meritare tanta tolleranza e comprensione? In che cosa faccio talmente schifo, da meritarmi certe cose? Si è capito adesso?
> 
> ...



Sul conte io ho scritto che forumisticamente parlando risulta un razzista, che realmente parlando, vita reale cioè, non lo è. Per questo motivo scrivevo che mi scocciava andare a rispondere sempre alle stesse domande ripetute più volte, basta leggersi i post, post che tu non hai letto, o che comunque travisi mettendomi frasi in bocca che non sono mie, mi riferisco a quando mi scrivi che ritengo le risposte del conte gagliarde. Io non ho scritto che le ritengo gagliarde, io ho scritto che il conte rispondendo in quella maniera oltre che prendere per il culo, si diverte anche, sapendo bene che insultare un meridionale in quella maniera, ferisce. Ma lo fa, a parere mio, perchè è tartassato costantemente. 


Nel passato noi siamo andati d'accordo, alcune volte abbiamo litigato. Fa parte secondo me di quella dimensione del forum in cui tra fraintendimenti o magari perchè in quel momento si ha un momento no, accadono le liti. Ma francamente, mi sono distaccato dal passato,( ti ho anche scritto il perchè in uno dei post precedenti.) E comunque ti ho già scritto che da quando sono entrato, io mi sono sentito attaccato da te. E ricordavo ma magari sbaglio ( si può controllare se si vuole) che prima di cancellarmi non eravamo litigati. 


Il resto, di bender, ricordo vagamente.

Ma poi, io mica ti capisco, io vedo soltanto accuse di discorsi antichi che a volte ricordo a volte no. Ma mai potrei andarmi a ricordare "se non vado a rileggere" le motivazioni mie di certe risposte che diedi. 


Credo di averti risposto, magari non in maniera esaustiva.

Ma, nel ricordarmi che ti sto sul cazzo e basta, e nel ricordarmi che non sono sotto processo, evito di continuare a risponderti nella maniera in cui ho appena fatto.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> A dire il vero in un certo senso è così: non mi funzionava un programma di disegno tecnico, allora mi sono rotto il cazzo ed ho formattato tutto ed ho reinstallato il SO mentre cazzeggiavo con voi.
> Ed ora il programma funzia.


Come cazzeggiavi?Stai parlando con miss e Dalida!Questo non è  parlare,è  disquisire deliziosamente.....


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come cazzeggiavi?Stai parlando con miss e Dalida!Questo non è  parlare,è  disquisire deliziosamente.....


in effetti puccipucciavo, è vero!


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> lo so....io sono superesibizionista....e per l amore libero....dobbiamo essere tattici con dalida...


vedrai che dopo ci spolpa a tutti e due.

Consiglio di convocare pure Eratò...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vedrai che dopo ci spolpa a tutti e due.
> 
> Consiglio di convocare pure Eratò...


l unione fa la forza


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul conte io ho scritto che forumisticamente parlando risulta un razzista, che realmente parlando, vita reale cioè, non lo è. Per questo motivo scrivevo che mi scocciava andare a rispondere sempre alle stesse domande ripetute più volte, basta leggersi i post, post che tu non hai letto, o che comunque travisi mettendomi frasi in bocca che non sono mie, mi riferisco a quando mi scrivi che ritengo le risposte del conte gagliarde. Io non ho scritto che le ritengo gagliarde, io ho scritto che il conte rispondendo in quella maniera oltre che prendere per il culo, si diverte anche, sapendo bene che insultare un meridionale in quella maniera, ferisce. Ma lo fa, a parere mio, perchè è tartassato costantemente.
> 
> 
> Nel passato noi siamo andati d'accordo, alcune volte abbiamo litigato. Fa parte secondo me di quella dimensione del forum in cui tra fraintendimenti o magari perchè in quel momento si ha un momento no, accadono le liti. Ma francamente, mi sono distaccato dal passato,( ti ho anche scritto il perchè in uno dei post precedenti.) E comunque ti ho già scritto che da quando sono entrato, io mi sono sentito attaccato da te. E ricordavo ma magari sbaglio ( si può controllare se si vuole) che prima di cancellarmi non eravamo litigati.
> ...



Ciao

stendo un velo pietoso ... perché sei bugiardo. Perché sono stata letteralmente ... lascio stare ... 
non meriti risposta. 

Per me, va bene così


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul conte io ho scritto che forumisticamente parlando risulta un razzista, che realmente parlando, vita reale cioè, non lo è. Per questo motivo scrivevo che mi scocciava andare a rispondere sempre alle stesse domande ripetute più volte, basta leggersi i post, post che tu non hai letto, o che comunque travisi mettendomi frasi in bocca che non sono mie, mi riferisco a quando mi scrivi che ritengo le risposte del conte gagliarde. Io non ho scritto che le ritengo gagliarde, io ho scritto che il conte rispondendo in quella maniera oltre che prendere per il culo, si diverte anche, sapendo bene che insultare un meridionale in quella maniera, ferisce. Ma lo fa, a parere mio, perchè è tartassato costantemente.
> 
> 
> Nel passato noi siamo andati d'accordo, alcune volte abbiamo litigato. Fa parte secondo me di quella dimensione del forum in cui tra fraintendimenti o magari perchè in quel momento si ha un momento no, accadono le liti. Ma francamente, mi sono distaccato dal passato,( ti ho anche scritto il perchè in uno dei post precedenti.) E comunque ti ho già scritto che da quando sono entrato, io mi sono sentito attaccato da te. E ricordavo ma magari sbaglio ( si può controllare se si vuole) che prima di cancellarmi non eravamo litigati.
> ...


Vuoi un consiglio?faresti bene a chiuderla.Cosa cazzo ci interessa se il conte fuori da qui non è razzista?vuoi capire che se difendi quella chiavica di persona non risulti credibile neache tu?possibile tu non ci arrivi? Sienne è una delle persone più squisite del forumha sempre dei modi gentili ed educati,vuoi capire che è per questo motivo che le persone incominciano ad associarti a quell'emarginato?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi un consiglio?faresti bene a chiuderla.Cosa cazzo ci interessa se il conte fuori da qui non è razzista?vuoi capire che se difendi quella chiavica di persona non risulti credibile neache tu?possibile tu non ci arrivi? Sienne è una delle persone più squisite del forumha sempre dei modi gentili ed educati,vuoi capire che è per questo motivo che le persone incominciano ad associarti a quell'emarginato?


Sai qual'è il discorso? Che spesso un po tutti associamo quello che scriviamo a un oggetto che come fine sia quello di esprimere una opinione che tale non è, per risultare invece un categorico. Poi spesso e a secondo degli utenti in questione si aprono discussioni o liti fatte di parole scritte che non sono mai state scritte. Uno di questi casi è proprio quello che stiamo a discutere. Tu mi domanderai, perchè scrivi questo? Io ti rispondo, mai ho scritto che il conte nel forum non risulti razzista, questa frase l'ho scritta ripetutamente. In pratica "il conte nel forum risulta razzista" ok fino a qua? mi dici adesso se sto, e nei post passati scrivendo, che il conte qua dentro non sia razzista?

In seguito, io, se affermo che il conte per motivi X, ha questo tipo di atteggiamento, è solo perchè per motivi X si diverte a controbattere in questa maniera, se ne può discutere. Ma oltre che discutere con me, dovreste discuterla con lui, e seriamente però non nella maniera che ultimamente ha portato a non dialoghi. E potrebbero essere tanti gli spunti di discorso su "colpevolezze" di diatribe che secondo me non servono a nulla se non a togliere voci; importanti o meno, non sta a noi stabilire chi o cosa e il perchè. presumere si, stabilire con assoluta sicurezza, no. sempre secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stendo un velo pietoso ... perché sei bugiardo. Perché sono stata letteralmente ... lascio stare ...
> non meriti risposta.
> ...


E' da diversi post che non sei chiara, che offendi. Da diversi post che lanci delle domande alle quali ti rispondo e tu senza mai chiarirmi ed essere chiara continui a voler far intendere chissà cosa.

Si siamo nel 3D che esprime quello che tu fino ad adesso stai facendo, sei poco chiara, alludi e non chiarisci. 

Ti ricordo, che io non sono qua pronto a risponderti perchè te lo devo. Sono qua, pronto a risponderti perchè non ho nulla da nascondere. Stanco però di ricevere risposte allusive e offensive, la smetto di sottopormi ripetutamente e volenteroso, nonostante la  requisitoria.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il discorso? Che spesso un po tutti associamo quello che scriviamo a un oggetto che come fine sia quello di esprimere una opinione che tale non è, per risultare invece un categorico. Poi spesso e a secondo degli utenti in questione si aprono discussioni o liti fatte di parole scritte che non sono mai state scritte. Uno di questi casi è proprio quello che stiamo a discutere. Tu mi domanderai, perchè scrivi questo? Io ti rispondo, mai ho scritto che il conte nel forum non risulti razzista, questa frase l'ho scritta ripetutamente. In pratica "il conte nel forum risulta razzista" ok fino a qua? mi dici adesso se sto, e nei post passati scrivendo, che il conte qua dentro non sia razzista?
> 
> In seguito, io, se affermo che il conte per motivi X, ha questo tipo di atteggiamento, è solo perchè per motivi X si diverte a controbattere in questa maniera, se ne può discutere. Ma oltre che discutere con me, dovreste discuterla con lui, e seriamente però non nella maniera che ultimamente ha portato a non dialoghi. E potrebbero essere tanti gli spunti di discorso su "colpevolezze" di diatribe che secondo me non servono a nulla se non a togliere voci; importanti o meno, non sta a noi stabilire chi o cosa e il perchè. presumere si, stabilire con assoluta sicurezza, no. sempre secondo me.


No!Nel forum il conte risulta un imbecille o peggio.Essere razzista per scherzo...,offendendo i meridionali presenti qui dentro è da idioti,e non è da scusare.Se quel povero disgraziato ha qualcosa con oscuro insultasse oscuro,ma cosa c'entrano i meridionali poi?Il conte pensa di essere furbo,invece è solo un povero cretino che è riuscito nella difficile impresa di farsi schifare da quasi tutto il forum.Al tuo posto,io avrei preso le distanze, invece di aggrapparti sugli specchi faresti bene ad essere oggettivo.Capiamoci bene,tu sei libero di credere quello che vuoi,ma non meravigliarti se poi qualcuno pensa che non sei in perfetta buona fede...Sbaglio qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Poi*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il discorso? Che spesso un po tutti associamo quello che scriviamo a un oggetto che come fine sia quello di esprimere una opinione che tale non è, per risultare invece un categorico. Poi spesso e a secondo degli utenti in questione si aprono discussioni o liti fatte di parole scritte che non sono mai state scritte. Uno di questi casi è proprio quello che stiamo a discutere. Tu mi domanderai, perchè scrivi questo? Io ti rispondo, mai ho scritto che il conte nel forum non risulti razzista, questa frase l'ho scritta ripetutamente. In pratica "il conte nel forum risulta razzista" ok fino a qua? mi dici adesso se sto, e nei post passati scrivendo, che il conte qua dentro non sia razzista?
> 
> In seguito, io, se affermo che il conte per motivi X, ha questo tipo di atteggiamento, è solo perchè per motivi X si diverte a controbattere in questa maniera, se ne può discutere. Ma oltre che discutere con me, dovreste discuterla con lui, e seriamente però non nella maniera che ultimamente ha portato a non dialoghi. E potrebbero essere tanti gli spunti di discorso su "colpevolezze" di diatribe che secondo me non servono a nulla se non a togliere voci; importanti o meno, non sta a noi stabilire chi o cosa e il perchè. presumere si, stabilire con assoluta sicurezza, no. sempre secondo me.


Dimenticavo:il conte si preoccupa molto di quello che può pensare la gente entrando qui dentro,mi ha sempre scritto che i miei modi non vanno bene....cosa possono pensare quelli nuovi?io ti ripondo:cosa può pensare un nuovo utente che entra qui dentro e legge:"quando il vesuvio si sveglia il tuo mondo finisce"?Credo che non ci sia nulla da aggiungere,le scelte sono le tue,l'amicizia va bene,la disonestà intellettuale no....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *No!Nel forum il conte risulta *un imbecille o peggio.*Essere razzista per scherzo...,offendendo i meridionali presenti qui dentro è da idioti,e non è da scusare*.*Se* quel povero disgraziato* ha qualcosa con oscuro insultasse oscuro,ma cosa c'entrano i meridionali poi?*Il conte pensa di essere furbo,invece è solo un povero cretino che è riuscito nella difficile impresa di farsi schifare da quasi tutto il forum.Al tuo posto,io avrei preso le distanze, invece di aggrapparti sugli specchi faresti bene ad essere oggettivo.Capiamoci bene,*tu sei libero di credere quello che vuoi,ma non meravigliarti se poi qualcuno pensa che non sei in perfetta buona fede...Sbaglio qualcosa?*


Non sbagli nulla sui neretti sopra, li ho nerettati separando alcune cose, e per me questa sarebbe una forma di dialogo propositiva.

Sull'ultimo neretto, quello che parla di me, si sono abbastanza consapevole del tutto. Non mi piacciono le conseguenze, ma me le accollo. Fa parte di me scrivere ciò che penso, se invece dovessi preoccuparmi di non dover dire la mia perchè contraria ad alcuni, farei meglio a non scrivere più.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimenticavo:il conte si preoccupa molto di quello che può pensare la gente entrando qui dentro,mi ha sempre scritto che i miei modi non vanno bene....cosa possono pensare quelli nuovi?io ti ripondo:cosa può pensare un nuovo utente che entra qui dentro e legge:"quando il vesuvio si sveglia il tuo mondo finisce"?Credo che non ci sia nulla da aggiungere,le scelte sono le tue,l'amicizia va bene,la disonestà intellettuale no....!



Perchè quando entra un nuovo utente e tu gli scrivi alcune cose, cosa dovrebbe pensare?

Nel passato è accaduto, e io stesso ho scritto a quegli utenti, calmatevi, conoscete meglio ocuro, lui è così, ma alla fine dice la sua per motivi che stanno dentro la sua persona, e che comunque lui pensa possano servire scritti in quel modo.

Quindi vale anche per te oltre che con il conte.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè quando entra un nuovo utente e tu gli scrivi alcune cose, cosa dovrebbe pensare?
> 
> Nel passato è accaduto, e io stesso ho scritto a quegli utenti, calmatevi, conoscete meglio ocuro, lui è così, ma alla fine dice la sua per motivi che stanno dentro la sua persona, e che comunque lui pensa possano servire scritti in quel modo.
> 
> Quindi vale anche per te oltre che con il conte.



Tu sai come si comportano il conte e Oscuro in privato?
Guarda che è fondamentale
Oscuro è sicuramente eccessivo spesso, in male e in bene, ma questo è. Non ha una doppia faccia
Sull'altro manco te lo sto a dire
Leggi cosa scriveva a Oscuro in privato
Non fare paragoni che proprio non reggono


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè quando entra un nuovo utente e tu gli scrivi alcune cose, cosa dovrebbe pensare?
> 
> Nel passato è accaduto, e io stesso ho scritto a quegli utenti, calmatevi, conoscete meglio ocuro, lui è così, ma alla fine dice la sua per motivi che stanno dentro la sua persona, e che comunque lui pensa possano servire scritti in quel modo.
> 
> Quindi vale anche per te oltre che con il conte.


Peccato che il conte si permetta di scrivere che i miei modi non vanno bene.Io quando discuto con qualcuno discuto con quella persona.Se litigo con ultimo non scrivo "palermitani"di merda,perchè è sbagliato,è stupido,è da incivili.Io con le brave persone sono bravo con le persone incivili sono ineducato.Questione di linguaggio comunicativo,essere civili con gli incivili non porta a nulla.Non dovrei scriverlo,a me spiace per te,e per quello che pensavo di te,sposare determinate cause ti ha portato solo ulteriori casini,e tu già ne combini di tuo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai come si comportano il conte e Oscuro in privato?
> Guarda che è fondamentale
> Oscuro è sicuramente eccessivo spesso, in male e in bene, ma questo è. Non ha una doppia faccia
> Sull'altro manco te lo sto a dire
> ...




Eccessivo?si volutamente,offensivo anche,quando è il caso.MA ONESTO.Sinceramente con le persone perbene non sono mai eccessivo e offensivo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai come si comportano il conte e Oscuro in privato?
> Guarda che è fondamentale
> Oscuro è sicuramente eccessivo spesso, in male e in bene, ma questo è. Non ha una doppia faccia
> Sull'altro manco te lo sto a dire
> ...


No, io non so cosa si scrivono oscuro e il conte in privato. Tu lo sai? 

Io rispondevo ad oscuro e gli chiarivo quello che lui mi scriveva, cosa deve pensare un utente nuovo che entra e che legge il conte. Chiarendogli che lo stesso è successo con utenti nuovi che leggevano oscuro, e io in quei frangenti dicevo ai nuovi utenti di non soffermarsi alle apparenze. Credo che anche tu hai letto queste situazioni, e anche oscuro le ha lette, credo. 
Me lo potete confermare, vi ricordate?


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

io mi ricordo, che anche tu, Ultimo, con alcuni nuovi arrivati non ci sei andato molto alla leggera ... 
Perciò il tuo discorso decade nei confronti di Oscuro. Avrai avuto, come lui, delle proprie ragioni. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che il conte si permetta di scrivere che i miei modi non vanno bene.Io quando discuto con qualcuno discuto con quella persona.Se litigo con ultimo non scrivo "palermitani"di merda,perchè è sbagliato,è stupido,è da incivili.Io con le brave persone sono bravo con le persone incivili sono ineducato.Questione di linguaggio comunicativo,essere civili con gli incivili non porta a nulla.*Non dovrei scriverlo,a me spiace per te,e per quello che pensavo di te,*sposare determinate cause ti ha portato solo ulteriori casini,e tu già ne combini di tuo.



Grazie, sul serio.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, io non so cosa si scrivono oscuro e il conte in privato. Tu lo sai?
> 
> Io rispondevo ad oscuro e gli chiarivo quello che lui mi scriveva, cosa deve pensare un utente nuovo che entra e che legge il conte. Chiarendogli che lo stesso è successo con utenti nuovi che leggevano oscuro, e io in quei frangenti dicevo ai nuovi utenti di non soffermarsi alle apparenze. Credo che anche tu hai letto queste situazioni, e anche oscuro le ha lette, credo.
> Me lo potete confermare, vi ricordate?


Ma io sono d?accrdo su questo.La questione è che se mi scrivi tu questa cosa è un discorso,ma se la scrive il conte no.UNO CHE SCRIVE"QUANDO SI SVEGLIA IL VESUVIO IL TUO MONDO FINISCE"NON PUò PEREMTTERSI NESSUNA CRITICA.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie, sul serio.


Certe cose mi converrebbe scriverle in privato,ma è mia abitudine metterci sempre la faccia,anche QUANDO HO DA RIMETTERCI.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono d?accrdo su questo.La questione è che se mi scrivi tu questa cosa è un discorso,ma se la scrive il conte no.UNO CHE SCRIVE"QUANDO SI SVEGLIA IL VESUVIO IL TUO MONDO FINISCE"NON PUò PEREMTTERSI NESSUNA CRITICA.



Vedi che senza volerlo ci sei arrivato? Io sono palermitano, il conte è veneto.. 

E il conte ha giocato con te su questo, lo vuoi capire o no? Non gliene frega una beneamata minchia di risultare razzista, tanto lui sa bene che non lo è, gli frega nel caso specifico farti saltare i nervi, in quanto sa che tu sei meridionale e che non essendolo lui, ti ferisce.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certe cose mi converrebbe scriverle in privato,ma è mia abitudine metterci sempre la faccia,anche QUANDO HO DA RIMETTERCI.


Hai fatto bene, e sono serio nello scriverti.

Da parte mia invece non è cambiato nulla. Ma apprezzo quello che mi hai scritto in pubblica, in questa maniera posso riservarmi di evitare di fare un certo tipo di battute con te. me ne dispiaccio per questo, ma almeno mi e ti evito imbarazzi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi che senza volerlo ci sei arrivato? Io sono palermitano, il conte è veneto..
> 
> E il conte ha giocato con te su questo, lo vuoi capire o no? Non gliene frega una beneamata minchia di risultare razzista, tanto lui sa bene che non lo è, gli frega nel caso specifico farti saltare i nervi, in quanto sa che tu sei meridionale e che non essendolo lui, ti ferisce.


Ma vedi che non ci arrivi tu?ma secondo te mi slatano i nervi per un paesano che scrive vesuvio sveglia?MA CHE CAZZO non ti prende il dubbio che per altri motivi io sia abituato a ben altro nella vita reale?Vuoi capire che qui dentro non c'è solo oscuro?OFFENDI OSCURO,ma lascia stare altri utenti merdionali che ninete c'entrano con i diasgi del conte.Hanno capito tutti questo concetto tu no....POSSIBILE?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene, e sono serio nello scriverti.
> 
> Da parte mia invece non è cambiato nulla. Ma apprezzo quello che mi hai scritto in pubblica, in questa maniera posso riservarmi di evitare di fare un certo tipo di battute con te. me ne dispiaccio per questo, ma almeno mi e ti evito imbarazzi.


A me non crei imbarazzo,crei disagio quando fai finta di non vedere,di non capire.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vedi che non ci arrivi tu?ma secondo te mi slatano i nervi per un paesano che scrive vesuvio sveglia?MA CHE CAZZO non ti prende il dubbio che per altri motivi io sia abituato a ben altro nella vita reale?Vuoi capire che qui dentro non c'è solo oscuro?OFFENDI OSCURO,ma lascia stare altri utenti merdionali che ninete c'entrano con i diasgi del conte.Hanno capito tutti questo concetto tu no....POSSIBILE?



Non farteli saltare i nervi, ma ti capisco e comprendo, ti conosco. 

Anche io nel passato mi sono ritrovato ad avere battibecchi infiniti per dire la mia su alcune frasi,  cercare di mediare o difendere altri, ultimamente mi sono ridimensionato sotto questo aspetto. Dii la tua, gli altri diranno la loro. Diventare il portavoce, si è lodevole, questo si.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non crei imbarazzo,crei disagio quando fai finta di non vedere,di non capire.



Direi che è sbagliata la tua frase, perchè non faccio finta di non vedere o non capire. Eventualmente onorerei le frasi di JB sono ritardato, non comprendo e scrivo solo cazzate.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Sai*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non farteli saltare i nervi, ma ti capisco e comprendo, ti conosco.
> 
> Anche io nel passato mi sono ritrovato ad avere battibecchi infiniti per dire la mia su alcune frasi,  cercare di mediare o difendere altri, ultimamente mi sono ridimensionato sotto questo aspetto. Dii la tua, gli altri diranno la loro. Diventare il portavoce, si è lodevole, questo si.


Credimi cla a me interessa poco chi è il conte,sai bene l'opinione penosa che ho di lui come persona.Se vuole insultare oscuro libero di farlo,quello dell'insulto è il mio terreno,ma insultare i merdionali per colpire oscuro è da incivili e stupidi.Purtoppo non è cosa che si può scusare. Mi sembra da codardi e vigliacchi.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi cla a me interessa poco chi è il conte,sai bene l'opinione penosa che ho di lui come persona.Se vuole insultare oscuro libero di farlo,quello dell'insulto è il mio terreno,ma insultare i merdionali per colpire oscuro è da incivili e stupidi.Purtoppo non è cosa che si può scusare. Mi sembra da codardi e vigliacchi.



Ciao

ma non è solo questo aspetto. Se no, potrebbe pure venire qualche dubbio. 
Ma lo fa con un casino di cose. È proprio un fatto incarnato in lui ... 
E tutto il forum lo ha ben notato. Chi lo prende ancora sul serio?



sienne


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi che senza volerlo ci sei arrivato? Io sono palermitano, il conte è veneto..
> 
> E il conte ha giocato con te su questo, lo vuoi capire o no? Non gliene frega una beneamata minchia di risultare razzista, tanto lui sa bene che non lo è, gli frega nel caso specifico farti saltare i nervi, in quanto sa che tu sei meridionale e che non essendolo lui, ti ferisce.


Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??

E lo dico, crescendo ho imparato pure a sbattermene, ma quando mi veniva detto "sporca napoletana" o "terrona di merda" diciamo pure che ci rimanevo un attimo male? E prima di me ci rimaneva male mio padre, trattato allo stesso modo alla stessa età.
E' questo razzismo strisciante...e non me ne frega un cazzo che chi mi diceva "sporca napoletana" alla fine non lo pensasse sul serio. Non me ne frega proprio un cazzo.

Pulisciti la bocca...e poi parlaci con questa ragazza orgogliosa del suo 50% di sangue napoletano...orgogliosa pure del suo 50% di sangue pugliese.
E se mi vuoi offendere offendi me, non la mia stirpe e le mie radici, che sono le radici di tanta altra gente che non c'entra un cazzo in quello che ci diciamo noi 2.

Detto questo esco da qui.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi cla a me interessa poco chi è il conte,sai bene l'opinione penosa che ho di lui come persona.Se vuole insultare oscuro libero di farlo,quello dell'insulto è il mio terreno,ma insultare i merdionali per colpire oscuro è da incivili e stupidi.Purtoppo non è cosa che si può scusare. Mi sembra da codardi e vigliacchi.


Quoto. Elloso, ti sembra strano che quoti. Ma sai o sono io a non sapermi spiegare o ci s'infila in cul de sac o come minchia si scrive, per motivi diversissimi che stanno in noi.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccessivo?si volutamente,offensivo anche,quando è il caso.MA ONESTO.Sinceramente con le persone perbene non sono mai eccessivo e offensivo.


Ho detto proprio questo


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...



Ciao

esco pure io ... hai detto tutto. 

Ma ... anche io al 50% pugliese ... . 
Ma ci sono stata solo da piccola ... 
Anche, se mi ricordo di tutto ... 



sienne


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> esco pure io ... hai detto tutto.
> 
> ...


La mia ultima volta è stata a luglio!? 
Non so se scendo a febbraio, vedremo...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, io non so cosa si scrivono oscuro e il conte in privato. Tu lo sai?
> 
> Io rispondevo ad oscuro e gli chiarivo quello che lui mi scriveva, cosa deve pensare un utente nuovo che entra e che legge il conte. Chiarendogli che lo stesso è successo con utenti nuovi che leggevano oscuro, e io in quei frangenti dicevo ai nuovi utenti di non soffermarsi alle apparenze. Credo che anche tu hai letto queste situazioni, e anche oscuro le ha lette, credo.
> Me lo potete confermare, vi ricordate?


Io ho ricevuto mp da entrambi e quindi so di cosa parlo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...


Ma io potrei anche pensarla come te. 

Io mi distacco dall'offesa che ha solo l'intento di offendere su basi che non sono offensivi, perchè io terrone lo sono. ed essere terroni è per me un privilegio, come lo è essere polentoni. Questo per semplificare, anche usando termini che risultano offensivi, ma che non lo sono. Anche perchè, io, sono un italiano che ama la sua terra, l'italia di cui faccio parte, e quella regione che lo ha cresciuto con tutte le sue tradizioni, buone e non. Come ognuno di noi, d'altronde.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto mp da entrambi e quindi so di cosa parlo



Non metto in dubbio, ti credo, eccome se ti credo.

Anche io come te sono stato nelle stesse condizioni.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...


Esatto....ma non si vuole capire....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...


certi post vanno quotati più e più volte :up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certi post vanno quotati più e più volte :up:


Eh certo...ho scritto post uguali ma nulla....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo...ho scritto post uguali ma nulla....:rotfl::rotfl:


ma tu sei quotato di default


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...


ma dove scusa? perchè qua da me non si usa mai
anzi non so come fai a definire questi insulti razzismo STRISCIANTE, ma che? scherziamo?

che poi durante un LITIGIO si trascenda tirando in mezzo di tutto e di più, tipo mamme puttane etc., può anche essere, ma altrimenti non me lo spiego


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io potrei anche pensarla come te.
> 
> Io mi distacco dall'offesa che ha solo l'intento di offendere su basi che non sono offensivi, perchè io terrone lo sono. ed essere terroni è per me un privilegio, come lo è essere polentoni. Questo per semplificare, anche usando termini che risultano offensivi, ma che non lo sono. Anche perchè, io, sono un italiano che ama la sua terra, l'italia di cui faccio parte, e quella regione che lo ha cresciuto con tutte le sue tradizioni, buone e non. Come ognuno di noi, d'altronde.


sì, la tua terra ecc. come l'altra volta.
poi però è tutto normale se qualcuno, chiunque sia, dice una cosa del genere perché mica è razzismo, voleva solo colpire oscuro e compagnia e A TE ti pare tutto regolare.
ultimo, sei incoerentissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...



Cara Nikka il Conte non e'razzista,viceversa non potrebbe essermi amico.Infatti ho amici del sud,romani,napoletani,e guai a chi me li tocca.Semplicemente si diverte ad attaccare Oscuro,che purtroppo becca.Fidati..........


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

mi vengono in mente le barzellete: io non sono razzista non c'ho niente contro quei spo***chi negri...


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

ultimo, se è nata sta tarantella è anche perché tu, proprio tu, mi dicesti che mica dovevo parlare di palermo perché avevo avuto una coinquilina palermitana, non se ne doveva parlare quando scrivesti quell'altra genialata che a palermo si alzano le mani sugli amanti ecc.
la frase sul vesuvio non c'entra manco con terrone e tutto il resto, evidentemente sta cosa non si capisce dove va a colpire (tipo persone che hanno parenti e amici che vivono a napoli, per cui questa cosa è effettivamente una preoccupazione non solo teorica). vabbé, scema io a mettermi a discutere.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dove scusa? perchè qua da me non si usa mai
> anzi non so come fai a definire questi insulti razzismo STRISCIANTE, ma che? scherziamo?
> 
> che poi durante un LITIGIO si trascenda tirando in mezzo di tutto e di più, tipo mamme puttane etc., può anche essere, ma altrimenti non me lo spiego


Ti parlo di anni fa e ti parlo di Bologna, notoriamente tollerante.
No, nessun litigio, solo gente cresciuta male.
Alle superiori avevo pure una professoressa che era assolutamente contro i terroni in genere.
"Ma cosa vuoi capire tu che sei meridionale..." 
Il razzismo strisciante non è quello di queste frasi, è quello che è ancora ancorato nella mente di certa gente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Nikka il Conte non e'razzista,viceversa non potrebbe essermi amico.Infatti ho amici del sud,romani,napoletani,e guai a chi me li tocca.Semplicemente si diverte ad attaccare Oscuro,che purtroppo becca.Fidati..........


Ma allora sei stupido anche tu?Ma attaccasse me cosa cazzo c'entrano i meridionali?ma vuoi ragionare anche tu?e sai meglio di me che con il tuo amico sono state eccessivamente magnanimo.....fino ad'ora.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, la tua terra ecc. come l'altra volta.
> poi però è tutto normale se qualcuno, chiunque sia, dice una cosa del genere perché mica è razzismo, voleva solo colpire oscuro e compagnia e A TE ti pare tutto regolare.
> ultimo, sei incoerentissimo.


Ma dove hai letto che per me è normale? dove, dove? dove lo hai letto? 

Dove hai letto che per me, nel forum, il tutto non risulti come razzismo, dove? 

Dove scrivo che tutto è regolare? dove, dove, dove lo scrivo? 

Ma penso che ormai siamo arrivati, "parlo degli altri post" a intendere che tu capisci cazzi per ramurazzi di ciò che io scrivo, e me lo sottoscrivi ogni qualvolta mi quoti e metti in bocca parole che mai ho scritto.

Se tu hai questa chiave di lettura nei miei confronti, mi sta bene, ma non continuare ad ogni post a dirmi le stesse cose etc etc.. ti risponderei nella stessa maniera.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Nikka il Conte non e'razzista,viceversa non potrebbe essermi amico.Infatti ho amici del sud,romani,napoletani,e guai a chi me li tocca.Semplicemente si diverte ad attaccare Oscuro,che purtroppo becca.Fidati..........


E' proprio un modo sbagliato di attaccare il singolo soggetto secondo me.
Nessuno vieta di mandarsi affanculo, figuriamoci...io capisco anche quello che dice Ultimo e che ora mi dici tu, ma non si può nemmeno pensare che non ci sia gente che si sente toccata direttamente da certe uscite.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ti parlo di anni fa e ti parlo di Bologna, notoriamente tollerante.
> No, nessun litigio, solo gente cresciuta male.
> Alle superiori avevo pure una professoressa che era assolutamente contro i terroni in genere.
> "Ma cosa vuoi capire tu che sei meridionale..."
> Il razzismo strisciante non è quello di queste frasi, è quello che è ancora ancorato nella mente di certa gente.


Ma la cosa assurda è che c'è gente come lothar che ci scrive:ma il conte fuori non è razzista...E STI CAZZI COM'è FUORI....!Ma si può difendere un coglione simile lothar?ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che per me è normale? dove, dove? dove lo hai letto?
> 
> Dove hai letto che per me, nel forum, il tutto non risulti come razzismo, dove?
> 
> ...


ultimo, questa distinzione tra "nel forum" e "nella vita" riguarda appunto solo chi conosce gli utenti personalmente.
nel forum, ripeto, c'è gente che non conosce nessuno.
vabbé, dai.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*dalida*



Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, se è nata sta tarantella è anche perché tu, proprio tu, mi dicesti che mica dovevo parlare di palermo perché avevo avuto una coinquilina palermitana, non se ne doveva parlare quando scrivesti quell'altra genialata che a palermo si alzano le mani sugli amanti ecc.
> la frase sul vesuvio non c'entra manco con terrone e tutto il resto, evidentemente sta cosa non si capisce dove va a colpire (tipo persone che hanno parenti e amici che vivono a napoli, per cui questa cosa è effettivamente una preoccupazione non solo teorica). vabbé, scema io a mettermi a discutere.


Da napoletano a napoletana.Ultimo è amico del conte,va capito...!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Nikka il Conte non e'razzista,viceversa non potrebbe essermi amico.Infatti ho amici del sud,romani,napoletani,e guai a chi me li tocca.Semplicemente si diverte ad attaccare Oscuro,che purtroppo becca.Fidati..........



Glielo lo sto ripetendo da non so quanto tempo.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti parlo di anni fa e ti parlo di Bologna, notoriamente tollerante.
> No, *nessun litigio*, solo gente cresciuta male.
> Alle superiori avevo pure una professoressa che era assolutamente contro i terroni in genere.
> "Ma cosa vuoi capire tu che sei meridionale..."
> Il razzismo strisciante non è quello di queste frasi, è quello che è ancora ancorato nella mente di certa gente.



ma come nessun litigio?
abbi pazienza, ma in una conversazione normale come può uscire: terrona di merda etc?
scusami ma proprio non capisco


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, questa distinzione tra "nel forum" e "nella vita" riguarda appunto solo chi conosce gli utenti personalmente.
> nel forum, ripeto, c'è gente che non conosce nessuno.
> vabbé, dai.



Ma vabbè dai che? aòò..!

Ho sottolineato questa distinzione ogni qualvolta ti e vi rispondevo, vabbè che.. boh. :mummia:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da napoletano a napoletana.Ultimo è amico del conte,va capito...!



No bello, io sono amico del conte ed è anche vero. Ma sono anche amico tuo, ok, non ricambiata questa amicizia. Ma ne abbiamo già parlato, quindi non scrivere anche tu minchiate.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Glielo lo sto ripetendo da non so quanto tempo.


E ti stiamo ripetendo che è una stronzata paurosa.E tu continui..tu e quell'altro scemo...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti stiamo ripetendo che è una stronzata paurosa.E tu continui..tu e quell'altro scemo...



tu scem is mej che wuan.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No bello, io sono amico del conte ed è anche vero. Ma sono anche amico tuo, ok, non ricambiata questa amicizia. Ma ne abbiamo già parlato, quindi non scrivere anche tu minchiate.


Non scrivo nessuna minchiata.Se fosse stato jb a scrivere meridionali di merda te lo saresti mangiato,ma è il contuzzo...e allora pazienza....IO non scrivo minchiate.E non mettere in mezzo altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, la tua terra ecc. come l'altra volta.
> poi però è tutto normale se qualcuno, chiunque sia, dice una cosa del genere perché mica è razzismo, voleva solo colpire oscuro e compagnia e A TE ti pare tutto regolare.
> ultimo, sei incoerentissimo.





Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, se è nata sta tarantella è anche perché tu, proprio tu, mi dicesti che mica dovevo parlare di palermo perché avevo avuto una coinquilina palermitana, non se ne doveva parlare quando scrivesti quell'altra genialata che a palermo si alzano le mani sugli amanti ecc.
> la frase sul vesuvio non c'entra manco con terrone e tutto il resto, evidentemente sta cosa non si capisce dove va a colpire (tipo persone che hanno parenti e amici che vivono a napoli, per cui questa cosa è effettivamente una preoccupazione non solo teorica). vabbé, scema io a mettermi a discutere.





Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, questa distinzione tra "nel forum" e "nella vita" riguarda appunto solo chi conosce gli utenti personalmente.
> nel forum, ripeto, *c'è gente che non conosce nessuno.*
> vabbé, dai.




vuoi un consiglio, ultimo?
leggi, ultimo, leggi.....
ma proprio per davvero, non sorvolare...

e considera da dove arrivano le parole (ti do un aiuto: il neretto)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da napoletano a napoletana.Ultimo è amico del conte,va capito...!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma come nessun litigio?
> abbi pazienza, ma in una conversazione normale come può uscire: terrona di merda etc?
> scusami ma proprio non capisco


Ma prova a immaginare una situazione normale a scuola ad esempio.
Tu che parli con qualcuno, una persona che si avvicina e ti chiede un accendino "no scusa non fumo" "terrona di merda" 
Pensando di offendere...
Cose del genere, senza che ci sia un reale motivo e quindi un litigio me ne sono capitate diverse.
Ecco, una volta è capitato che si stava parlando di mezzi pubblici, conversazione assolutamente normale.
Io ho sempre avuto l'abbonamento perchè andavo a scuola in centro, quando ho finito le superiori ho smesso con l'abbonamento perchè il più delle volte all'università ci andavo (quando ci andavo ) a piedi visto che mi era più vicina.
E si discuteva tra compagni di corso degli autobus, ritardi, servizi, etc...
Quella volta mi venne da dire "vabbè, poco male, stamattina l'ho preso perchè ero di fretta, ma il biglietto manco l'ho fatto!" La risposta è stata "si vede proprio che sei una napoletana"...e credimi, non è stata una battuta. Da lì infatti è nata una discussione. E con sta gente non mi ci sono più vista.
Perchè sia chiaro, battute ne faccio anche io, ma la cattiveria e l'incasellare la gente solo in base alla provenienza no.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti stiamo ripetendo che è una stronzata paurosa.E tu continui..tu e quell'altro scemo...



Se tu( tu generico) in MP o in qualsiasi altra maniera mi riporti discorsi del forum, facendomi partecipe di discorsi che fanno parte non del forum pubblico ma di MP O ALTRI MODI E SITUAZIONI VIRTUALI E NON, l'altro se fa lo stesso, indicandomi situazioni che contrastano con quello che con l'altro orecchio conosco, ci si ritrova nel mezzo. L'unica maniera dove la situazione si può a parere mio evolvere nella soluzione migliore, è che, nessuno faccia presente a chi ne riceve confidenze, indicazioni di come si è, etc etc. Risolvendosi determinate questioni nelle parti che realmente sono coinvolte. Altrimenti ne risulta un forum dove post per post, tra allusioni, tra chi sa e chi non sa, e bla bla bla non c'è ne usciamo mai.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio, ultimo?
> leggi, ultimo, leggi.....
> ma proprio per davvero, non sorvolare...
> 
> e considera da dove arrivano le parole (ti do un aiuto: il neretto)


no chiara, guarda, mi pare inutile.
manco mi mettevo a fare la cavalcata neoborbonica se non fosse stato che ultimo va dicendo pure che in nome della terra si possono anche alzare le mani perché sei condizionata, perché è la tua terra, le tue origini, la tua terra e la tua terra.
un territorialismo estremo che però poi non fa niente per gli altri perché mica ti riguarda.
vabbé.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu( tu generico) in MP o in qualsiasi altra maniera mi riporti discorsi del forum, facendomi partecipe di discorsi che fanno parte non del forum pubblico ma di MP O ALTRI MODI E SITUAZIONI VIRTUALI E NON, l'altro se fa lo stesso, indicandomi situazioni che contrastano con quello che con l'altro orecchio conosco, ci si ritrova nel mezzo. L'unica maniera dove la situazione si può a parere mio evolvere nella soluzione migliore, è che, nessuno faccia presente a chi ne riceve confidenze, indicazioni di come si è, etc etc. Risolvendosi determinate questioni nelle parti che realmente sono coinvolte. Altrimenti ne risulta un forum dove post per post, tra allusioni, tra chi sa e chi non sa, e bla bla bla non c'è ne usciamo mai.


Vabbè ho capito.Fa bene il conte,è un burlone,e se c'è qualche meridionale che si incazza è pure coglione ok?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio, ultimo?
> leggi, ultimo, leggi.....
> ma proprio per davvero, non sorvolare...
> 
> e considera da dove arrivano le parole (ti do un aiuto: il neretto)


Noto che per quello che mi riguarda mi sottolinei certi discorsi, che comunque non ci azzeccano nulla. Ma come controparte c'è chi nella stessa situazione ai quali non neretti, vero chiara? 

Figli e figliastri insomma. 

Vabbè, si.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma prova a immaginare una situazione normale a scuola ad esempio.
> Tu che parli con qualcuno, una persona che si avvicina e ti chiede un accendino "no scusa non fumo" "terrona di merda"
> Pensando di offendere...
> Cose del genere, senza che ci sia un reale motivo e quindi un litigio me ne sono capitate diverse.
> ...



ok, ho letto meglio i post, prima ti riferivi anche a tuo padre, tuttavia specificavi "alla stessa età", quindi se ho capito bene sono esperienze tra ragazzi, il che non è una scusante, però mi sembrava stranissimo che tu e anche tuo padre, senza essere coinvolti in litigi, aveste ricevuto simili epiteti durante conversazioni normali tra adulti!
non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito.Fa bene il conte,è un burlone,e se c'è qualche meridionale che si incazza è pure coglione ok?


Assolutamente no. Il conte è un merito imbecille a farsi passare per razzista nel forum. Io questo al conte glielo scritto sia in pubblica e mi ha confermato che ho ragione, scrivendolo in pubblica, sia con altri mezzi.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, ho letto meglio i post, prima ti riferivi anche a tuo padre, tuttavia specificavi "alla stessa età", quindi se ho capito bene sono esperienze tra ragazzi, il che non è una scusante, però mi sembrava stranissimo che tu e anche tuo padre, senza essere coinvolti in litigi, aveste ricevuto simili epiteti durante conversazioni normali tra adulti!
> non so se mi sono spiegata


Sicuramente si parla di cose tra ragazzi, è vero e dobbiamo prenderlo in considerazione...
Ma è anche vero che più si cresce più si imparano a usare certi filtri, ma quello che hai nel cervello sempre lì rimane.
Mio padre lo chiamavano proprio "marocchino"... e certi epiteti sono sempre stati usati in maniera volutamente offensiva.
Se ci penso pare strano anche a me eh, ma avendolo vissuto sulla mia pelle garantisco che pur se strano è abbastanza frequente l'uso della provenienza per tentare di screditare e/o offendere la persona.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

che bello, anche oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova.
Scrivere cose razziste sul forum non significa essere razzisti, ma si scherza bonariamente.
Soprattutto se chi lo fa ha amici del sud.

Non ho capito, però, perchè queste cose si pensino anche solo per scherzarci sopra, ma fa nulla.

Ah, poi ho imparato che per insultare (ad esempio) un napoletano, devo insultarli tutti sennò non va bene.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Il conte è un merito imbecille a farsi passare per razzista nel forum. Io questo al conte glielo scritto sia in pubblica e mi ha confermato che ho ragione, scrivendolo in pubblica, sia con altri mezzi.


Il conte si fa passare esattamente per quello che è.Non è razzista è un incivile.Ed è incivile qui dentro come è incivile fuori.Per me puo continuare a scrivere forza vesuvio...,daje etna...,roma ladrona....,salerno merda....,viva il cazzo piccolo.....,sempre un incivile rimane.E tu e lothar che difendete sto paesanozzo state facendo una pessima figura.E cazzo mi spiace.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che bello, anche oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova.
> Scrivere cose razziste sul forum non significa essere razzisti, ma si scherza bonariamente.
> Soprattutto se chi lo fa ha amici del sud.
> 
> ...



Ciao

è proprio toccare lo strafondo di tutto. Ma si sa. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> che bello, anche oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova.
> Scrivere cose razziste sul forum non significa essere razzisti, ma si scherza bonariamente.
> Soprattutto se chi lo fa ha amici del sud.
> 
> ...


Sopratutto se è di roma...poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente si parla di cose tra ragazzi, è vero e dobbiamo prenderlo in considerazione...
> Ma è anche vero che più si cresce più si imparano a usare certi filtri, ma quello che hai nel cervello sempre lì rimane.
> Mio padre lo chiamavano proprio "marocchino"... e certi epiteti sono sempre stati usati in maniera volutamente offensiva.
> Se ci penso pare strano anche a me eh, ma avendolo vissuto sulla mia pelle garantisco che pur se strano è abbastanza frequente l'uso della provenienza *per tentare di screditare e/o offendere *la persona.



appunto per questo motivo mi riferivo a un ipotetico litigio
in questo caso però secondo me può venire fuori veramente di tutto (almeno io ho sentito cose inaudite), nel senso che se è vero che durante una rissa possa capitare di dire/sentire le peggio nefandezze, è anche vero che il razzismo in quei casi c'entra poco, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte si fa passare esattamente per quello che è.Non è razzista è un incivile.Ed è incivile qui dentro come è incivile fuori.Per me puo continuare a scrivere forza vesuvio...,daje etna...,roma ladrona....,salerno merda....,viva il cazzo piccolo.....,sempre un incivile rimane.E tu e lothar che difendete sto paesanozzo state facendo una pessima figura.E cazzo mi spiace.


Ancora una volta ti sbagli, io non sto difendendo, sto facendo delle distinzioni spiegandone i motivi. 

Certamente tu sei un angelo nei confronti del conte, vero?
Apri 3D a tignitè un giorno si e l'altro pure per qualsiasi cosa il conte scrive. 
Ultimamente c'è stato un 3D aperto da non ricordo quale utente, che scrisse una frase alla quale tutto sorvolarono. Arrivò il conte e scrisse la stessa frase, che successe? i soliti noti in questione ti si affiancarono quando tu andasti a riprendere "pesantemente" il conte. 

eddai, su.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sopratutto se è di roma...poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


poi sti cazzo di terroni che vanno al nord, sicuramente vanno solo per rubare e fottere i nordici!


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto per questo motivo mi riferivo a un ipotetico litigio
> in questo caso però secondo me può venire fuori veramente di tutto (almeno io ho sentito cose inaudite), nel senso che se è vero che durante una rissa possa capitare di dire/sentire le peggio nefandezze, è anche vero che il razzismo in quei casi c'entra poco, secondo me


L'offesa più bella è stata a Ibiza in una mega litigata su un bus al ritorno da una discoteca alle 5 del mattino...
Per prendere posto si era scatenato l'inferno, al che sono cominciati a volare i nomi...la tizia spagnola che mi urla in faccia a due centimetri "italiana de mierda!!!" me la ricordo ancora, mi sono sentita fiera!!  Mi ha chiamata italiana!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto che per quello che mi riguarda mi sottolinei certi discorsi, che comunque non ci azzeccano nulla. Ma come controparte *c'è chi nella stessa situazione ai quali non neretti*, vero chiara?
> 
> Figli e figliastri insomma.
> 
> Vabbè, si.



tipo chi?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora una volta ti sbagli, io non sto difendendo, sto facendo delle distinzioni spiegandone i motivi.
> 
> Certamente tu sei un angelo nei confronti del conte, vero?
> Apri 3D a tignitè un giorno si e l'altro pure per qualsiasi cosa il conte scrive.
> ...


Praticamente gli stai dando del pupazzetto istigato a litigare... 

guarda che il pupazzetto banderuola sei tu, non oscuro.
Lui a volte sbaglia, così come sbaglio io... tu sbagli sempre, invece. 
Da quando ti leggo non fai altro che non capire e/o fraintendere, invocando i branchi immaginari.
Aripijate, idiota.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora una volta ti sbagli, io non sto difendendo, sto facendo delle distinzioni spiegandone i motivi.
> 
> Certamente tu sei un angelo nei confronti del conte, vero?
> Apri 3D a tignitè un giorno si e l'altro pure per qualsiasi cosa il conte scrive.
> ...


Sicuro!E me ne assumo tutte le responsabilità,e se riterrà opportuno puo anche fare un esposto....,così poi tirerò fuori tutti gl mp che custodisco gelosamente,così dovrà anche dare chiarimenti su altre cose..su alcuni dipendenti dello stato...e ci sarà da piangere...!Se il conte sta sui coglioni a tanti vuoi vedere che sbagliano i tanti?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tipo chi?


siamo nel thread "lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano", no?
Lui si è immedesimato tanto tanto! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tipo chi?


Tipo chi ha passato le stesse situazioni, dove tra MP colpevoli soltanto di rotture di coglioni, che dovevano essere rotte in qualsiasi maniera, tranne che nel forum in pubblica.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Praticamente gli stai dando del pupazzetto istigato a litigare...
> 
> guarda che il pupazzetto banderuola sei tu, non oscuro.
> Lui a volte sbaglia, così come sbaglio io... tu sbagli sempre, invece.
> ...



No, gli ho scritto altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> siamo nel thread "lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano", no?
> Lui si è immedesimato tanto tanto! :rotfl:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipo chi ha passato le stesse situazioni, dove tra MP colpevoli soltanto di rotture di coglioni, che dovevano essere rotte in qualsiasi maniera, tranne che nel forum in pubblica.



cvd 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro!E me ne assumo tutte le responsabilità,e se riterrà opportuno puo anche fare un esposto....,così poi tirerò fuori tutti gl mp che custodisco gelosamente,così dovrà anche dare chiarimenti su altre cose..su alcuni dipendenti dello stato...e ci sarà da piangere...!Se il conte sta sui coglioni a tanti vuoi vedere che sbagliano i tanti?



Sono discorsi molto gravi questi. Discorsi che appartengono a chi ci sta in mezzo.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è proprio toccare lo strafondo di tutto. Ma si sa.
> 
> ...


eh.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono discorsi molto gravi questi. Discorsi che appartengono a chi ci sta in mezzo.


Aaaaa ci sei arrivato solo adesso?Discorsi che apprtengono a me,mica a te....dai che si cherza no? e dai continua a ridere pure tu...no....il contuzzo è un burlone....e dai....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cvd
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Assolutamente no, sai bene a che situazioni mi riferisco, situazioni dove io come altri ci siamo ritrovati in mezzo a discorsi che tra il privato ed il forum, non ci abbiamo capito un cazzo.

Se quel coglione di zadig non ne sa nulla ok, ma anche se sapesse, è talmente scemo e leccaculo che saprebbe dove uscire la sua amata lingua.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aaaaa ci sei arrivato solo adesso?Discorsi che apprtengono a me,mica a te....dai che si cherza no? e dai continua a ridere pure tu...no....il contuzzo è un burlone....e dai....



Ciao

ma se è della stessa pasta. Cosa vai cercando?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aaaaa ci sei arrivato solo adesso?Discorsi che apprtengono a me,mica a te....dai che si cherza no? e dai continua a ridere pure tu...no....il contuzzo è un burlone....e dai....


Ti ho già scritto la risposta, la ricordi? Quella dove scrivo che dell'orecchio che sente una cosa e dell'altro orecchio che ne sente un'altra, la ricordi?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, gli ho scritto altro.


sei tu l'idiota, e non cercare di far passare gli altri per quello che tu sei.
Ti rinfresco la memoria:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora una volta ti sbagli, io non sto difendendo, sto facendo delle distinzioni spiegandone i motivi.
> 
> Certamente tu sei un angelo nei confronti del conte, vero?
> Apri 3D a tignitè un giorno si e l'altro pure per qualsiasi cosa il conte scrive.
> ...


soprattutto in quella frase io ci leggo allusioni, lamenti dell'intervento di branchi e, dulcis in fundo, Oscuro che fa il braccio armato del branco.

Ma vatteneaffanculo, che ci fai più bella figura, una volta tanto.
Eddai, su.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma se è della stessa pasta. Cosa vai cercando?
> 
> ...


Quando fa così si...purtroppo-


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cvd
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'offesa più bella è stata a Ibiza in una mega litigata su un bus al ritorno da una discoteca alle 5 del mattino...
> Per prendere posto si era scatenato l'inferno, al che sono cominciati a volare i nomi...la tizia spagnola che mi urla in faccia a due centimetri *"italiana de mierda*!!!" me la ricordo ancora, mi sono sentita fiera!!  Mi ha chiamata italiana!!


ecco da noi purtroppo è successo in qualche bar...poi la cosa è finita in traumatologia

comunque io per strada ho ricevuto insulti solo mentre guidavo, uno mi ha detto: rincoglionita stai a casa a dormire! ma si può??


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sei tu l'idiota, e non cercare di far passare gli altri per quello che tu sei.
> Ti rinfresco la memoria:
> 
> 
> ...



Sei proprio cretino, ma questo già lo sai. In quel 3D sono anche intervenuto, come allora come adesso ricordandolo. 

Oscuro me lo ha appena confermato. 

Ma tu devi soltanto cagare il cazzo, questo è il tuo intento che hai pure dichiarato apertamente.

Leccaculo slap slap :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando fa così si...purtroppo-



Ciao

sai, anche tu, vedi solo con un occhio. Perché è tutto tondo così. 
Scusa. Ma su certe cose, non hai voluto vedere ... o notare o non so cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ho già scritto la risposta, la ricordi? Quella dove scrivo che dell'orecchio che sente una cosa e dell'altro orecchio che ne sente un'altra, la ricordi?


Giusto bravo.Però ad un certo punto lui capisce di aver esagerato e mi scrive un mp dove si scusa e si rimette alle mie decisioni.Questo non ti è stato detto vero?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, sai bene a che situazioni mi riferisco, situazioni dove io come altri ci siamo ritrovati in mezzo a discorsi che tra il privato ed il forum, non ci abbiamo capito un cazzo.
> 
> Se quel coglione di zadig non ne sa nulla ok, ma anche se sapesse, è talmente scemo e leccaculo che saprebbe dove uscire la sua amata lingua.


mi sembri Guybrush Threepwood quando fa "hai dietro di te una scimmia a tre teste!" :rotfl:

Ma tanto la citazione non la capirai...


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco da noi purtroppo è successo in qualche bar...poi la cosa è finita in traumatologia
> 
> comunque io per strada ho ricevuto insulti solo mentre guidavo, uno mi ha detto: rincoglionita stai a casa a dormire! ma si può??


Gli insulti alla guida non li reputo neppure insulti...sono espressioni pittoresche!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai, anche tu, vedi solo con un occhio. Perché è tutto tondo così.
> Scusa. Ma su certe cose, non hai voluto vedere ... o notare o non so cosa ...
> ...


HAI PERFETTAMENTE RAGIONE.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto bravo.Però ad un certo punto lui capisce di aver esagerato e mi scrive un mp dove si scusa e si rimette alle mie decisioni.Questo non ti è stato detto vero?


No.

Ma per come ti ho scritto in altri post, questi discorsi risolveteveli tra voi.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei proprio cretino, ma questo già lo sai. In quel 3D sono anche intervenuto, come allora come adesso ricordandolo.
> 
> Oscuro me lo ha appena confermato.
> 
> ...


esatto, e tu invece vuoi fare la banderuola.
Che ti riesce piuttosto bene, direi.

Oscuro parla da solo e parla molto chiaramente, non credere che io possa travisare quello che leggo, coppoladiminchia vigliacchetta.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi sembri Guybrush Threepwood quando fa "hai dietro di te una scimmia a tre teste!" :rotfl:
> 
> Ma tanto la citazione non la capirai...


Capirla o non capirla nel caso nostro non avrebbe importanza, sei qua solo per scassarmi i coglioni.

che importanza ha quando ti distingui dalla massa quando questa è come, elementi, di nome zadig? Nessuna. Manco una testa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esatto, e tu invece vuoi fare la banderuola.
> Che ti riesce piuttosto bene, direi.
> 
> Oscuro parla da solo e parla molto chiaramente, non credere che io possa travisare quello che leggo, coppoladiminchia vigliacchetta.


Per chiarezza, eh..! tanto per cercare, ma non ci riuscirò, farei la banderuola se dicessi senza che lo pensassi quello che mi sta scrivendo oscuro. 

Nel tuo caso invece, è un trpudio di pucci pucci e faccine colorate. slap slap.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Ma per come ti ho scritto in altri post, questi discorsi risolveteveli tra voi.


Ah ecco.Dei mangiapane a tradimento non ricordi?


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco.Dei mangiapane a tradimento non ricordi?



Ciao

e che fa finta, di non ricordare taaaaante cose, facendo il buonaccio ... 
brutta la vecchiaia ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gli insulti alla guida non li reputo neppure insulti...sono espressioni pittoresche!!


Una volta ho sentito questa in risposta a uno che molto amante del clacson allo scattare del verde:

"Suona fra le gambe di tua moglie che pure lì c'è molto traffico"


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capirla o non capirla nel caso nostro non avrebbe importanza, sei qua solo per scassarmi i coglioni.
> 
> che importanza ha quando ti distingui dalla massa quando questa è come, elementi, di nome zadig? Nessuna. Manco una testa.


ecco, ora forse riesco a capire da dove nasce la tua stupidità, che col tempo si è incancrenita e sei diventato l'idiota che sei.
L'ignoranza ed anche la pigrizia mentale nello sforzarsi di capire.
Allora vai nel panico e fai di tutto un calderone.

Però non mi fai abbastanza pena e quindi ti dico lo stesso che sei un idiota.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per chiarezza, eh..! tanto per cercare, ma non ci riuscirò, farei la banderuola se dicessi senza che lo pensassi quello che mi sta scrivendo oscuro.
> 
> Nel tuo caso invece, è un trpudio di pucci pucci e faccine colorate. slap slap.


:rotfl:
in culo ti entra ma in testa no, eh?
Cazzo, prima di rispondere almeno googla e cerca il significato dei termini, dai!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ecco, ora forse riesco a capire da dove nasce la tua stupidità, che col tempo si è incancrenita e sei diventato l'idiota che sei.
> L'ignoranza ed anche la pigrizia mentale nello sforzarsi di capire.
> Allora vai nel panico e fai di tutto un calderone.
> 
> Però non mi fai abbastanza pena e quindi ti dico lo stesso che sei un idiota.



:giudice:

Applausi... applausi... standing ovation


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> in culo ti entra ma in testa no, eh?
> Cazzo, prima di rispondere almeno googla e cerca il significato dei termini, dai!


Ehh me sa che non l'hai capito. ma che ti scrivo a fare?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :giudice:
> 
> Applausi... applausi... standing ovation





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehh me sa che non l'hai capito. ma che ti scrivo a fare?


no, che ti scrivo a fare io a te.
Ma io lo so: è per insultarti.

Meglio se torni a tentare di cercare consensi col tuo solito cerchiobottismo, lanciare i sassi nascondendo la mano e quant'altro ti aiuti a sperare di trovarne.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, che ti scrivo a fare io a te.
> *Ma io lo so: è per insultarti.
> *
> Meglio se torni a tentare di cercare consensi col tuo solito cerchiobottismo, lanciare i sassi nascondendo la mano e quant'altro ti aiuti a sperare di trovarne.


ma va la.. non si era capito. 

Bello, molto bello quello che hai scritto, tra un pucci pucci di qua ed una rottura di coglioni a Ultimo, bravo. Il forum te ne ringrazia.

Che poi, dico, se fai pucci pucci slap slap.. io ci rido anche eh..! Il resto invece m'interessa, per me e per chi cerca di discutere.

Ma capisco che tu godi tra un slap slap e un controfilettare due paia di palle così..!


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*

scusa se mi intrometto, ma come mai insulti Ultimo? se lui è così come dici tu, non ti pare di metterti allo stesso piano mentale suo? che poi, che piacere ci provi ad insultare un demente?

per capire.


scusate l'ot.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di entrare nella faccenda Conte-Oscuro...e detto quello che sto per dire ne esco nuovamente perchè è una storia lunga con radici lontane nel tempo e quindi non avrei nemmeno gli strumenti oltre al non interesse ad entrarci.
> Ma se il Conte usa offendere utilizzando frasi razziste (che sono davvero frasi razziste) solo per colpire un utente allora lo sbaglio è proprio a monte. Vuoi offendere Oscuro? Digli "caro Oscuro, sei una testa di cazzo", ma non usare bassezze simili perchè c'è gente che si può risentire, perchè allora è vero che in Italia siamo ancora fermi al medioevo...e c'abbiamo pure il coraggio di lamentarci.
> E' assurdo dire "non gliene frega niente tanto lo sa che non lo è", ma che ragionamento è??
> 
> ...


Erezione. Incontrollata.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco.Dei mangiapane a tradimento non ricordi?


no guarda mi permetto...
mangiapane a tradimento l'ho detto io 
E continuo a pensarlo di quelle persone 
che a meno che non siamo liberi professionisti quindi di conseguenza 
il tempo lo rubano a se stessi ...gli altri ovvero dipendenti
che bollano poi si fanno i cazxi loro su un forum,facendo la spesa o quanta'altro
sono per me oltre che mangiapane a tradimento dei ladri...

e te lo dice una libera professionista che per questa gente di merda 
Ha perso degli appalti....

poi ci lamentiamo di perdere tutti i diritti sindacali...
pio abbiamo il coraggio di scioperare dopo essere stati scoperti(sputtanati)
la sera di capodanno in mutua ...
che vergogna ...

ma ovvio tu conla tua onesta e i tuoi valori valori sarai sicuramente 
un lavoratore autonomo...


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Erezione. Incontrollata.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma va la.. non si era capito.
> 
> Bello, molto bello quello che hai scritto, tra un pucci pucci di qua ed una rottura di coglioni a Ultimo, bravo. Il forum te ne ringrazia.
> 
> ...


tu discuti praticamente da solo, visto che non capisci cosa ti si dice.
E non essere geloso: se vuoi i puccipucci li faccio anche a te!
Caro il mio coppoladiminchia stonata, lascia che il forum valuti da solo: tu non ne sei il portavoce, per fortuna.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> no guarda mi permetto...
> mangiapane a tradimento l'ho detto io
> E continuo a pensarlo di quelle persone
> che a meno che non siamo liberi professionisti quindi di conseguenza
> ...


Sono una persona onesta,e vorrei tanto vedere le tasse che paghi, altro che appalti persi!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono una persona onesta,e vorrei tanto vedere le tasse che paghi, altro che appalti persi!


Sei sul lavoro?
sei dipendente?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa se mi intrometto, ma come mai insulti Ultimo? se lui è così come dici tu, non ti pare di metterti allo stesso piano mentale suo? che poi, che piacere ci provi ad insultare un demente?
> 
> per capire.
> 
> ...


perchè così accumulo post.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tu discuti praticamente da solo, visto che non capisci cosa ti si dice.
> E non essere geloso: se vuoi i puccipucci li faccio anche a te!
> Caro il mio coppoladiminchia stonata, lascia che il forum valuti da solo: tu non ne sei il portavoce, per fortuna.


Che io discuta da solo, quando parlo con elementi come te, è assodato.

Che il forum valuti da se oltre che essere assodato, mi sembra anche superfluo scriverlo. Ma mi metto nei tuoi panni ( :bleah: ) capendo perfettamente che cerchi plausi, leccando continuamente, anche quando è tutto palese. Demente.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io discuta da solo, quando parlo con elementi come te, è assodato.
> 
> Che il forum valuti da se oltre che essere assodato, mi sembra anche superfluo scriverlo. Ma mi metto nei tuoi panni ( :bleah: ) capendo perfettamente che cerchi plausi, leccando continuamente, anche quando è tutto palese. Demente.


tu pensi e speri di metterti nei miei panni, ma sono inarrivabile per uno come te.
E dire che sono inferiore a moltissimi... pensa tu a che livello sei, coppoletta!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> perchè così accumulo post.


Cioè merda su merda. tanto solo con quella ragioni. puccipucci puccipucci...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tu pensi e speri di metterti nei miei panni, ma sono inarrivabile per uno come te.
> E dire che sono inferiore a moltissimi... pensa tu a che livello sei, coppoletta!


Mannò, ma quando mai, ti ho messo anche la faccina, non l'hai capita, mi girava la testa tanto mi sono sentito intelligente nei tuoi panni, chiaro ora? 

Mi si è accesa una lucina, che bello sentirsi intelligenti e sopra le parti, anzi inferiore, lo hai appena scritto che sei inferiore. Minchia ch'è stato bello. 

:gabinetto:


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè merda su merda. tanto solo con quella ragioni. puccipucci puccipucci...


così tu ed i tuoi amichetti conte e lothar vi sentite nel vostro elemento.
Sono un benefattore, io!


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mannò, ma quando mai, ti ho messo anche la faccina, non l'hai capita, mi girava la testa tanto mi sono sentito intelligente nei tuoi panni, chiaro ora?
> 
> Mi si è accesa una lucina, che bello sentirsi intelligenti e sopra le parti, anzi inferiore, lo hai appena scritto che sei inferiore. Minchia ch'è stato bello.
> 
> :gabinetto:


ti girava la testa per colpa dello sciacquone, sciocchino ritardato!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> così tu ed i tuoi amichetti conte e lothar vi sentite nel vostro elemento.
> Sono un benefattore, io!


closed. ti ho dedicato troppo tempo.

La prossima avventura "disgustosa" al prossimo rompimento di coglioni, sempre da parte tua. Da parte mia non posso, non li hai. bye bye.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> closed. ti ho dedicato troppo tempo.
> 
> La prossima avventura "disgustosa" al prossimo rompimento di coglioni, sempre da parte tua. Da parte mia non posso, non li hai. bye bye.


sì, prima o poi cagherò ancora, quindi ci rivedremo.
Ciao stronzino!


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Non*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Sei sul lavoro?
> sei dipendente?


Non sono certo affari tuoi,quello che è la mia vita, ma ti ripeto:vorrei tanto vedere cosa paghi e quello che paghi...altro che mangiapane a tradimento,evadete dalla mattina alla sera e rompete anche i coglioni...ma pensa tu...!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono certo affari tuoi,quello che è la mia vita, ma ti ripeto:vorrei tanto vedere cosa paghi e quello che paghi...altro che mangiapane a tradimento,evadete dalla mattina alla sera e rompete anche i coglioni...ma pensa tu...!



Sei peoprio una sagoma...:rotfl:
quello che fai tu non sono affari degli altri (giustamente eh)
E allor dimmi (e ripeti:rotfl
perche mai quelli degli altri dovrebbero essere tuoi?

ma ti ripeto io allo stesso modo :
Sei dipendente?
stai lavorando ?

se si io evasore tu ladro...


mAi dichiarato di essere onesta ,brava  bella persona,piena di valori....


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Sei peoprio una sagoma...:rotfl:
> quello che fai tu non sono affari degli altri (giustamente eh)
> E allor dimmi (e ripeti:rotfl
> perche mai quelli degli altri dovrebbero essere tuoi?
> ...


La sagoma sei tu.Sei tu che dai del mangiapane a tradimento a chi non conosci. Io ti ho risposto,vorrei vedere le tasse che pagate...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sagoma sei tu.Sei tu che dai del mangiapane a tradimento a chi non conosci. Io ti ho risposto,vorrei vedere le tasse che pagate...



Guarda da che tra i due chi ne ha risentito
sei tu mica io eh!bellino...


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Guarda da che tra i due chi ne ha risentito
> sei tu mica io eh!bellino...


Be vorrei sapere sulla base di cosa ti permetti di elargire certi apprezzamenti.Ah giusto,eri in combutta con quell professore che ti porti in giro...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> a parte che l'ho scritto ieri in più post...
> e il mio ritornare sull'argomento non era per chiedere o avere
> solidarietà sulla battuta era appunto per
> far notare questo particolare...
> ...


Ti ho scritto in risposta a un post pubblico e non privato.
E poi non so come tu abbia risolto in privato con il Conte, visto che da sempre ti rivolge attenzioni di quel tipo e non ha mai smesso.
Comunque ormai conosciamo tutti l'elemento e sappiamo che chi ha avuto l'imprudenza di conoscerlo e fornirgli dati privati sa che poi bisogna essere cauti nel porgli delle rimostranze.
lasciamo stare l'argomento ché volevo solo trovare occasione per esprimerti solidarietà per come si è permesso di rivolgersi a te e non per attaccare te.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto in risposta a un post pubblico e non privato.
> E poi non so come tu abbia risolto in privato con il Conte, visto che da sempre ti rivolge attenzioni di quel tipo e non ha mai smesso.
> Comunque ormai conosciamo tutti l'elemento e sappiamo che chi ha avuto l'imprudenza di conoscerlo e fornirgli dati privati sa che poi bisogna essere cauti nel porgli delle rimostranze.
> lasciamo stare l'argomento ché volevo solo trovare occasione per esprimerti solidarietà per come si è permesso di rivolgersi a te e non per attaccare te.



Ho inteso il senso del post in altra maniera ...
in tal caso mi scuso di aver interpretato malamente lo scritto...


Se parti con la frase:
"con tutta la solidarietà" e poi proseguì 
puntando altre mete scusa ma può essere mal interpretato...

e per altre mete intendo il neretto cge ho evidenziato...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be vorrei sapere sulla base di cosa ti permetti di elargire certi apprezzamenti.Ah giusto,eri in combutta con quell professore che ti porti in giro...:rotfl:



Non sono apprezzamenti ma sono constatazione di fatto ...

sul resto lasciamo stare non sei capace di sostenere una discussione 
senza mettere di mezzo altri 


ciao


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sei peoprio una sagoma...:rotfl:
> quello che fai tu non sono affari degli altri (giustamente eh)
> E allor dimmi (e ripeti:rotfl
> perche mai quelli degli altri dovrebbero essere tuoi?
> ...


esagerataaaa...   io sto lavorando e mi connetto tranquillamente, con il permesso della mia azienda a stare su internet. Ci sono tante tipologie di lavoro che consentono di far ciò senza rubare lo stipendio.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Non sono apprezzamenti ma sono constatazione di fatto ...
> 
> sul resto lasciamo stare non sei capace di sostenere una discussione
> senza mettere di mezzo altri
> ...


E come no,infatti sul mangiapane a tradimento facevi da spalla al professorone...:rotfl:!Constatazioni di fatto per te?allora c'è da crederti....!


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> esagerataaaa...   io sto lavorando e mi connetto tranquillamente, con il permesso della mia azienda a stare su internet. Ci sono tante tipologie di lavoro che consentono di far ciò senza rubare lo stipendio.


Ecco uno sveglio....:up:ma vallo a spiegare a chi non paga le tasse e rompe anche i coglioni,o a chi se va girando per le chiese a suonare ciufoli a pelle...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esagerataaaa...   io sto lavorando e mi connetto tranquillamente, con il permesso della mia azienda a stare su internet. Ci sono tante tipologie di lavoro che consentono di far ciò senza rubare lo stipendio.


lo capisco che è esagerato mica no ...
pensando che esasperando le cose si possa far riuscire a capire a un testone
che ...
chi più chi meno e chi per chi è chi per altri e sincero,onesto,
pieno di valori ...
testa di cazzo, una merda ecc...ecc

credo che tutti abbiano il diritto di rimanere qui piacevoli  a chi è altri piacevoli ad altri ...
senza continuare a fare guerre contro i mulini a vento esasperando parte della popolazione 
forumistica ogni tre per due con:
conte qui conte li
annablum qui annablum li
massi qui massi li
ultimo qui ultimo li
spalleggiamenti vari tra chi è tra cose ...
e basta non se ne può più e poi vengono sempre dallo stesso utente...


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> lo capisco che è esagerato mica no ...
> pensando che esasperando le cose si possa far riuscire a capire a un testone
> che ...
> chi più chi meno e chi per chi è chi per altri e sincero,onesto,
> ...


E certo tu vuoi appiattire il tutto,tutti uguali tutti colpevol...i.E guarda che le cose sono cambiate,non le scrive più lo stesso utente, gli utenti adesso sono tanti,basta leggere in giro...!Mi spiace per te,ma io non ho nulla da condividere con certi elementi,togli ultimo dall'elenco...!Qui nessuno è esasperato,e solo che in tanti ci siamo rotti i coglioni di un certo andazzo,proprio di quell'andazzo che a te è sempre andato bene...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo tu vuoi appiattire il tutto,tutti uguali tutti colpevol...i.E guarda che le cose sono cambiate,non le scrive più lo stesso utente, gli utenti adesso sono tanti,basta leggere in giro...!Mi spiace per te,ma io non ho nulla da condividere con certi elementi,togli ultimo dall'elenco...!Qui nessuno è esasperato,e solo che in tanti ci siamo rotti i coglioni di un certo andazzo,proprio di quell'andazzo che a te è sempre andato bene...


si
ciao


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*E già*



lunaiena ha detto:


> si
> ciao


E già...!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già...!


Pepperepè


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo capisco che è esagerato mica no ...
> pensando che esasperando le cose si possa far riuscire a capire a un testone
> che ...
> chi più chi meno e chi per chi è chi per altri e sincero,onesto,
> ...


Io penso spesso a chi si iscrive qui uomo, da tradito
e legge...
Colpa tua che sei un coglione...


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso spesso a chi si iscrive qui uomo, da tradito
> e legge...
> Colpa tua che sei un coglione...


E poi dimostra di non esserlo facendosi un clone,insultando quelli che gli erano antipatici.Che grande uomo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso spesso a chi si iscrive qui uomo, da tradito
> e legge...
> Colpa tua che sei un coglione...


non e' proprio cosi


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao 

ma è l'abitudine del Conte, parlare in termini ... noi-voi ... 
come se il forum fosse diviso ... 
e spesso mettere in guardia i nuovi arrivati ... 
da chi poi? ... dai suoi fantasmi ... 

meccanismi che dividono e che sgretolano ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo capisco che è esagerato mica no ...
> pensando che esasperando le cose si possa far riuscire a capire a un testone
> che ...
> chi più chi meno e chi per chi è chi per altri e sincero,onesto,
> ...


a dir la verità a me invece pare che su questo forum i thread improntati a litigi siano tra i più frequentati... basta dare un'occhiata al numero di pagine che raggiungono, rispetto ad altri sicuramente più interessanti.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> a dir la verità a me invece pare che su questo forum i thread improntati a litigi siano tra i più frequentati... basta dare un'occhiata al numero di pagine che raggiungono, rispetto ad altri sicuramente più interessanti.



Me stai a dì che sare la Maria de filippi del forum?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me stai a dì che sare la Maria de filippi del forum?:rotfl::rotfl:


beh pure lei ha le palle no?  comunque si, l'hai piazzata sul bersaglio nero


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Vabbè*



Nobody ha detto:


> beh pure lei ha le palle no?  comunque si, l'hai piazzata sul bersaglio nero


Da te accetto tutto.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma è l'abitudine del Conte, parlare in termini ... noi-voi ...
> come se il forum fosse diviso ...
> ...


sienne
forse ti è difficile crederlo ma c'è più di un utente 
che si comporta così ...


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da te accetto tutto.


lo sai che ti voglio bene.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sienne
> forse ti è difficile crederlo ma c'è più di un utente
> che si comporta così ...



Ciao

no, non mi riesce difficile. Lo leggo. 

Ho solo riportato un aspetto ... 

Ma poi, se il Conte ha perso così tanto terreno,
un motivo ci sarà pure. Non è che la maggioranza è matta. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> lo sai che ti voglio bene.



Mi sopporti da anni pure tu....:rotfl::rotflerò dai sò migliorato vero?ci voleva poco....!


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sopporti da anni pure tu....:rotfl::rotflerò dai sò migliorato vero?ci voleva poco....!


mi ricordo ancora le nostre prime chiacchierate :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi ricordo ancora le nostre prime chiacchierate :singleeye:


Litigate?


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Litigate?


anche :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non mi riesce difficile. Lo leggo.
> 
> ...


Beh a dire il vero
hai voja eh?

Sono stato io per primo a farmi la terra bruciata intorno
e la prima ad accorgersene fu la matra

che con rara arguzia sentenziò ti sei chiuso nella tua torre autoreferenziale no?

Noto che ne hanno perfino postato un'immagine in altro 3d!

Vedi cara Sienne io ho attraversato una fase molto critica e mi sono messo alla prova fino alle estreme conseguenze.

So benissimo che cosa bisogna fare e come bisogna fare per avere molta ascendenza sulle persone!

E so anche benissimo come fare il contrario.

Trovo che essere riuscito nella vita a liberarmi della peggiore della schiavitù sia stato importante.

Io non dipendo affatto dalla stima o disistima che le persone hanno di me.

Ho lottato una vita contro quell'insicurezza...

Quella che ti faceva fare di tutto e di più per farti andare bene cani e porci, pur di avere amici e compagnia.

Tu stigmatizzi il mio voi...ok...

Ma sallo allora:

Io distinguo serissimamente tutto il mondo, tra io e voi.

Voi sta per chiunque altro da me.

CHe io possa mai più sentirmi membro di una comunità: è fuori discussione.

Sai Sienne non è importante per me, stare sulle balle a qualcuno, ma è importante che nessuno stia sulle balle a me.

QUesto è fondamentale...

Avere una vita e un'esistenza, per cui per forza di cose non devi avere nessuno che ti possa stare sulle balle...

Che è la prima via per poter incontrare serenamente ogni persona...

Invece troppo comodo e dispendioso cercare di dire sempre e solo quello che gli altri si aspettano no?

QUel giorno che sbagli la risposta, casca il palco.

Quindi per me non è tanto il discorso tirare una pietra e nascondere la mano, quanto tirare una briciola e poi ridere nel vedere come viene trasformata in una pietra eh?

E ti dici, ma porco can, ma se tiro sul serio una pietra che accadrà?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh a dire il vero
> hai voja eh?
> 
> Sono stato io per primo a farmi la terra bruciata intorno
> ...


Insomma senza polemicaensi che qui dentro ci siano stupidi da credere a questa storia?:rotfl:
A te piace mistificare la realtà,e ci riesci con le persone torde o in diffcoltà.
Qui dentro ci stanno pure quelli svegli eh?:rotfl:
Sei stato il primo a farti terra bruciata intorno?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma quando mai?ma quando mai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:?Ti ricordiamo baldanzoso fare pappa e ciccia con giovanni,sentenziavi tutto e tutti,accordi sottobanco,ban a stermy,ma che cazzo stai a dì?:rotfler non parlare di quella cricchetta di merda con la quale ti divertivi con i rossi e i verdi...ma che buffone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
La verità e che chi prima e chi dopo hanno incominciato a capire chi sei e cosa sei,ed è stata un discesa INARRESTABILE.
Chiara?si,pure lei ha capito,e mi sembra che attualmente non ha sta grande opinione della tua persona,credo...:rotfl::rotfl:
E certo che non è importante stare sulle balle a qualcuno,ti viene naturale andarci.:rotfl:Ciao bella e smettila con le cazzate....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

